# STREETLOW'S L.A. CARSHOW NOV.28 th



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Inviting all Custom Cars to Enjoy a day of Peace and Fun !

StreetLow Magazine L.A Sports Arena

Proceeds goes to Boys and Girls Club and Plays and Grades.

Sunday November 21, 2010

3939 South Figueroa Street
Los Angeles, CA

For Pre-Registration price is $30.00 and day of show non-registered will be $40.00
( with an un-open toy you will save 10.00 at the Registration line)
Pre-Registration move in 5am - 10am
Show Time: 11am-5pm

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow
www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

SWEET
:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm there :biggrin:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

NICE!!! :worship:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

will there be a saturday move in? its a long drive from up here :yessad:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

about time...


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES L.A. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE MOST DEFF!!! LETS GET IT CRACKEN :nicoderm:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

HELL YEAH ''STYLISTICS'' WILL BE THERE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!! Finally!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE HERE THE LINK
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...th=10&year=2010


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.......... LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 5 2010, 05:34 PM~18744932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE A FORM FOR PRE REG?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL POST ONE UP AS SOON AS I GET IT....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR BIKES?????


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

25 Pre-Reg. and 30 at the gate.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Streetlow Magazine's very own Paulina in North Carolina after the CINCO DE MAYO Show.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 6 2010, 04:44 PM~18753316
> *20 for bikes.
> *


 :scrutinize: is that for pre reg. or day of show?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry bout that.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

CAN OUT SIDE FOOD VENDOR REGEST.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i will be there 
will there be indoors or outdoors ???


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

COOL ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: uffin:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Iam Sam you can email or call me anytime for food vendor. 

The wagon its outdoors only.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Berdie from Streetlow magazine doing a photo shoot after the King City car show.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

This will be posted on our site tonight....


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hell ya i'm there, man last time i was at the sports arena was either '89 or '90 for the Lowrider magazine Super Show, man what memories :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: thats me :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

HEY IKE, 

I E-MAILED YOU, IF YOU CAN GET AT ME WHEN YOU CAN.
THANKS SAM ([email protected])


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Oct 6 2010, 02:12 PM~18752483
> *IS THERE A FORM FOR PRE REG?
> *


HERE YOU GO BROTHA, THANKS FOR REQUESTING THE REG FORM...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18753986
> *i will be there
> will there be indoors or outdoors ???
> *


THIS WILL BE AN OUTDOORS SHOW..... :cheesy:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

were going to be thier ,back to the good old days


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

any get togethers or parties night before show....


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 7 2010, 11:25 AM~18759582
> *any get togethers or parties night before show....
> *


you going bernie i might go too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 6 2010, 03:44 PM~18753316
> *25 Pre-Reg. and 30 at the gate.
> *


 :cheesy: SEE U THERE!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner+Oct 6 2010, 03:52 PM~18753372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These two are lovely! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The first indoor car show that I ever showed at was back in 1983 at the LA Sports Arena and I still have that trophy today. Look for the "Big Blue Wrecking Crew's Lowriders and Viclas" that will be representing once again at the "LA Sports Arena." </span>*


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 6 2010, 11:54 PM~18757429
> *HERE YOU GO BROTHA, THANKS FOR REQUESTING THE REG FORM...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 7 2010, 10:28 AM~18759602
> *you going bernie i might go too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we'll be there rob....


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 8 2010, 08:46 AM~18765869
> *we'll be there rob....
> *


sounds good


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 7 2010, 11:53 AM~18760620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Let's keep moving with this...Streetlow, good looking out. :thumbsup: *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Spread the Word !! This is Cruisin in Japan. It was recorded last night. STREETLOW is number ONE in JAPAN. We honor our Friends and Family in Japan.


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 10 2010, 01:16 AM~18775601
> *Spread the Word !! This is Cruisin in Japan. It was recorded last night. STREETLOW is number ONE in JAPAN. We honor our Friends and Family in Japan.
> 
> 
> ...


nice video...just wondering if anyone know what it costs to ship a car from la to japan


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 10 2010, 12:16 AM~18775601
> *Spread the Word !! This is Cruisin in Japan. It was recorded last night. STREETLOW is number ONE in JAPAN. We honor our Friends and Family in Japan.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ass video!!!


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 10 2010, 07:02 PM~18778672
> *Cool ass video!!!
> *


bad ass.......


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 5 2010, 06:34 PM~18744932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will this be held in the pit??? let me know, thanks!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 10 2010, 08:13 PM~18779191
> *will this be held in the pit??? let me know, thanks!
> *


Q'onda Jose...... you guys making this one?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Oct 10 2010, 09:39 PM~18780268
> *Q'onda Jose...... you guys making this one?
> *


whats happening? hope all is well! sorry we havent spoke in a while. life got in the way. and we just had Sophie our lil girl. say hello to every one!!! were thinking of making this one, just like the old days :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 11 2010, 07:30 AM~18781849
> *whats happening? hope all is well! sorry we havent spoke in a while. life got in the way. and we just had Sophie our lil girl. say hello to every one!!! were thinking of making this one, just like the old days :biggrin:
> *



a BIG felizidades and from my self and the rest of the Nite Life family!! :biggrin: family always comes first in our book. 
Its looking like were going to make this show also. if all goes well, we'll see you and the rest of the Premier crew out there. again congrats big dawg


----------



## MeXicanIndustries (Oct 10, 2010)

*OPERATION BABY LOVE BRINGING CHRISTMAS HOME EARLY CAR SHOW IN THE CITY THAT KNOWN FOR HOTRODS RUNS LET CHANGE THE IMAGE & SHOW THEM THAT LOWRIDERS CAN ALSO DO POSITIVE MOVEMENT*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Oct 11 2010, 08:14 AM~18782221
> *a BIG felizidades and from my self and the rest of the Nite Life family!! :biggrin:   family always comes first in our book.
> Its looking like were going to make this show also. if all goes well, we'll see you and the rest of the Premier crew out there. again  congrats big dawg
> *


Gracias, say hello to every one for me! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrideringforlife (Oct 11, 2010)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE WRESTLING TEAM AT LA PUENTE SCHOOL FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP 
15615 Nelson Ave, La Puente, CA‎


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Getting alot of call from our friends in Oregon, Japan, Chicago, Arizona, Texas, Nevada, New Mexico and North Carolina about this Show.

ROLL CALL TIME !

If you cant get the form from our Site or on layitlow. I can Email you the PreReg Form. Email me at
[email protected]

If you know of any vendors, Shops or Sponsors who would can benefit or would like to highlighted at our events. Please Email [email protected]


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 10 2010, 12:16 AM~18775601
> *Spread the Word !! This is Cruisin in Japan. It was recorded last night. STREETLOW is number ONE in JAPAN. We honor our Friends and Family in Japan.
> 
> 
> ...





i say we organize a world wide Blvd Nights and get every Streetlow-rider to go cruizing on the same date to make it known to the world that streetlowriding will never die


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 12 2010, 01:15 AM~18789260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin: THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CAN U LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH FOR A BOTH OR PM ME THE INFO THANKS SOUNLAND ENT. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_IMPALAS O*C WILL BE THERE_


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

any pre-reg aplications yet? or do we use the ones from the website that were for the san jose show??


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 13 2010, 05:25 PM~18802868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 14 2010, 06:49 AM~18808285
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i know huh? :wow:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 7 2010, 01:50 PM~18761108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>The first indoor car show that I ever showed at was back in 1983 at the LA Sports Arena and I still have that trophy today.  Look for the "Big Blue Wrecking Crew's Lowriders and Viclas" that will be representing once again at the "LA Sports Arena."  </span>
> *


X100  MANDITORY SHOW FOR ALL TECHNIQUES C.C. MEMBERS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Oct 6 2010, 11:54 PM~18757429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRE-REG FORM FROM PAGE 2 BROTHA...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

is there a hop pauly?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be taking the trip to LA


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 14 2010, 12:00 PM~18810655
> *is there a hop pauly?
> *


the flier says 20 cars only.


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

STYLISTICS SOUTH LA 
 YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT IN OUR TOWN!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 14 2010, 12:20 PM~18810763
> *the flier says 20 cars only.
> *


there is a hop but there only going to allow the 1st 20 hoppers that register to compete


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

NEW VISION C.C. SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 14 2010, 01:00 PM~18810655
> *is there a hop pauly?
> *


YUP, BUT WE'RE STILL WORKING OUT THE RULES & PAYOUT.. :cheesy: 
I'LL POST EVERYTHING AS SOON AS WE'RE READY....


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 10 2010, 12:16 AM~18775601
> *Spread the Word !! This is Cruisin in Japan. It was recorded last night. STREETLOW is number ONE in JAPAN. We honor our Friends and Family in Japan.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt!!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

how much to hop? 
hop rules?
hop payout?


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Come and support it's for a great cause


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like USO BAY AREA might be making the trip..


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

pgba6CP2mIg?hd=1


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WE'LL BE THUR!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 7 2010, 10:42 AM~18760103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I LIKE THAT SONG WITH THE GUYS PLAYING THE GUITAR WHO IS THAT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 13 2010, 04:25 PM~18802868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh: HOW DOO U PRE-REG?????? :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RARECLASS WILL BE THERE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 17 2010, 07:53 PM~18836809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gilbert, Thanks for bring the LA Sports Arena car show back Homie. I had to go check & see what year was on the first trophy that I received back then and yes it was 1982 and I also received another trophy but this time a 2nd place trophy in 1985. The 2 trophies I received back then were both from LIFESTYLE ATTRACTIONS and they used to put on car shows at the LA Sports Arena for a few years back in the early to mid 80's . The first car club that started putting on the car shows at the LA Sports Arena were the DUKES car club (Fernando Ruelas), LRM, LIFESTYLE car club (LIFESTYLE ATTRACTION), BLVD Magazine/64 Entertainment and that was the most recent back in 2002 and now SLM is making there mark here in LA for 2010. I can hardly wait my friend because both "El Duran and Baby Blue Eyes" will be there representing the big "T" once again so save our spots. The pre-reg forms and $ will be in the mail next week for sure.</span>*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 20 2010, 01:49 AM~18858425
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gilbert,  Thanks for bring the LA Sports Arena car show back Homie.  I had to go check & see what year was on the first trophy that I received back then and yes it was 1982 and I also received another trophy but this time a 2nd place trophy in 1985.  The 2 trophies I received back then were both from LIFESTYLE ATTRACTIONS and they used to put on car shows at the LA Sports Arena for a few years back in the early to mid 80's .  The first car club that started putting on the car shows at the LA Sports Arena were the DUKES car club (Fernando Ruelas), LRM, LIFESTYLE car club (LIFESTYLE ATTRACTION), BLVD Magazine/64 Entertainment and that was the most recent back in 2002 and now SLM is making there mark here in LA for 2010.  I can hardly wait my friend because both "El Duran and Baby Blue Eyes" will  be there representing the big "T" once again so save our spots.  The pre-reg forms and $ will be in the mail next week for sure.</span>
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what about da hop;; whaT WE GOT TO DO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 20 2010, 12:49 AM~18858425
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gilbert,  Thanks for bring the LA Sports Arena car show back Homie.  I had to go check & see what year was on the first trophy that I received back then and yes it was 1982 and I also received another trophy but this time a 2nd place trophy in 1985.  The 2 trophies I received back then were both from LIFESTYLE ATTRACTIONS and they used to put on car shows at the LA Sports Arena for a few years back in the early to mid 80's .  The first car club that started putting on the car shows at the LA Sports Arena were the DUKES car club (Fernando Ruelas), LRM, LIFESTYLE car club (LIFESTYLE ATTRACTION), BLVD Magazine/64 Entertainment and that was the most recent back in 2002 and now SLM is making there mark here in LA for 2010.  I can hardly wait my friend because both "El Duran and Baby Blue Eyes" will  be there representing the big "T" once again so save our spots.  The pre-reg forms and $ will be in the mail next week for sure.</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE CENTRAL COAST C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Will be there. Lets just hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

can't wait for this show i'm sure it's going to be great :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 20 2010, 11:23 AM~18861015
> *what about da hop;; whaT WE GOT  TO  DO
> *


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

SHOWTIME C.C. Will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

ROLL CALL !

1. STYLE
2. SOUTHBOUND
3. CARNALES UNIDOS
4. TECHNIQUES
5. STYLISTICS
6. UNIQUES
7. MAJESTICS
8. ALTERED ONES
9. GOODTIMES
10. CONNECTED
11. ROYAL IMAGE
12. TRAFFIC
13. STREETSTYLE
14. LA GENTE
15. IMAGINATIONS
16. FIRME CLASSICS
17. DUKES
18. PREMIER
19 NITE LIFE
20. FINE LIFE
21. IMPALAS
22. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
23. SHOT CALLERS
24 SOCIOS
25. NEW VISIONS
26. NEXT LEVEL
27. USO
28. TOGETHER
29. SANTANA 
30. RARE CLASSICS
31. DIP'N C.C
32. LATIN EMPIRE

Did i miss anyone ? Roll Call !


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*That WESTSIDE C.C. will be in da house......*


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

NEW CROWD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 21 2010, 05:10 PM~18874231
> *ROLL CALL !
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

how much for the boths and were i could i get more info


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 23 2010, 12:44 AM~18886441
> *ttt
> *


: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

T.T.T. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 23 2010, 09:34 PM~18891367
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Oct 23 2010, 03:04 AM~18886658
> *: :thumbsup:
> *


Hellooo...we'll be looking for you


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking forward for this chingon show...IMAGINATIONS will be there


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Thinking about making the road trip. I think I may drive my Lac out there, looks like it will be a good show


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

is there going to b a pedal car category ???? :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18904812
> *Thinking about making the road trip. I think I may drive my Lac out there, looks like it will be a good show
> *


i plan on driving the linc. :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Strip tease will be there


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 26 2010, 12:00 PM~18912787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18874231
> *ROLL CALL !
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Illustrious will be there....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Streetlow Magazine will be attending the Traffic Car Club Car Show in Ontario CA on November 7, 2010. As always, we are looking for beautiful local models to attend this show with us and be noticed. Traffic thrown a great show with lots of vendors to network with . Streetlow is always VIP at this show, as such, so w...ill you. Come with us, shoot with our photographers and get noticed. At previous shows we have found beautiful classic cars to shoot and do features on location. If you are interested contact John below. Try Streetlow, we will make you famous.

John Pineda
[email protected]
(831) 262-1245

See More


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 26 2010, 10:56 PM~18919307
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


XTRAFFIC


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18904812
> *Thinking about making the road trip. I think I may drive my Lac out there, looks like it will be a good show
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18874231
> *ROLL CALL !
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


ITS RARE CLASS CC NOT RARECLASSICS BUT YAH WILL BE IN THERE REPRESENTING


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

can't wait this is going to be a great show ,i hope everyone that go's try's to make it a good one so we can keep having this show for years to come ,(no drama) leave that shit at home :twak: :nono: :werd:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18914204
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *



HANG'EM'HIGH CAR CLUB


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 27 2010, 08:02 PM~18927222
> *ITS RARE CLASS CC NOT RARECLASSICS BUT YAH WILL BE IN THERE REPRESENTING
> *


LOW LIFES


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*FIRST PLACE WINNER TAKES CASH PRIZE!!*

SINGLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622+Oct 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18822656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOP RULES & PAYOUT
FIRST PLACE WINNER TAKES CASH PRIZE!!

SINGLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

ROLL CALL ! Updated.

1. STYLE
2. SOUTHBOUND
3. CARNALES UNIDOS
4. TECHNIQUES
5. STYLISTICS
6. UNIQUES
7. MAJESTICS
8. ALTERED ONES
9. GOODTIMES
10. CONNECTED
11. ROYAL IMAGE
12. TRAFFIC
13. STREETSTYLE
14. LA GENTE
15. IMAGINATIONS
16. FIRME CLASSICS
17. DUKES
18. PREMIER
19. NITE LIFE
20. FINE LIFE
21. IMPALAS
22. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
23. SHOT CALLERS
24 SOCIOS
25. NEW VISIONS
26. NEXT LEVEL
27. USO
28. TOGETHER
29. SANTANA
30. RARE CLASS
31. DIP'N C.C
32. LATIN EMPIRE
33. TRADITION CC
34. ONE BAD CREATION
35. REVIVAL TATTOO'S
36. ELUSIVE 
37. CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
38. SHOWTIME
39. WESTSIDE
40. NEW CROWD
41. ELITE
42. HANG HIGH
43. LOW LIFES
44. BROWNS MOVEMENT


Did i miss anyone ? Also wanted to see what Chapters will be attending.

** If you heard any rumors or have any questions bout the Show. Call our office Anytime 24/7 and get the DIRECT answer from Us !!

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

Website:

www.streetlowmagazine.com

Email:

[email protected]

Social Networks:

www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine

www.twitter.com/streetlow

www.facebook.com/streetlow

www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

hey man the flyer isnt loading here at work,, can u tell me how much for spectators to get in the show?


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

not sure if i missed it but what classes are there going to be .


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Oct 25 2010, 04:33 PM~18905829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 28 2010, 03:48 PM~18933412
> *hey man the flyer isnt loading here at work,, can u tell me how much for spectators to get in the show?
> *


SEE PAGE 1

$20 OR IN SPANISH...$20 :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 28 2010, 02:36 PM~18933320
> *ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


THEE ARTISTICS!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 21 2010, 07:10 PM~18874231
> *ROLL CALL !
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 28 2010, 03:36 PM~18933320
> *ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

going to try to make this one................. :biggrin: san jose's finest


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

sent out our pre reg today :thumbsup: 
DelinquentZ will be lookin forward to it.
will u be sending back conformation?


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*ONE LIFE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18874231
> *ROLL CALL !
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

whats mario :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GOODTIMES* WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 29 2010, 06:32 PM~18943318
> *whats mario :wave:
> *


Sup Louu, just here fucking around probably going to go hang out with Eric and have some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 29 2010, 06:37 PM~18943355
> *Sup Louu, just here fucking around probably going to go hang out with Eric and have some cold ones  :biggrin:
> *


THERE YOU GO THATS THE WAY TO DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 29 2010, 06:39 PM~18943366
> *THERE YOU GO THATS THE WAY TO DO IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

sent out pre reg yesterday looking foward to the show should be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

gonna be a whole lotta USO'S in the house


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Oct 30 2010, 08:02 PM~18949659
> *gonna be a whole lotta USO'S in the house
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18936685
> *This is going to be the car show of the year just cause it's at the LA Sports Arena once again.  I have such great memories of this venue and were going to make a whole lot of new memories come November.  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


add OL'SKOOL WAYZ C.C. & B.C. from HIGH DESERT aint been here since super show :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yessad: :h5: :420: :boink:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SPREAD THIS VIDEO AROUND ON YOUR FB OR MYSPACES PLEASE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 30 2010, 09:08 PM~18949946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester+Oct 28 2010, 06:54 PM~18935000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: i don't know what you mean by that man,, but thanx. thats what i was saying,, the flyer wasnt loading from page 1 cuz my work has a block going on.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> 
> 1. STYLE
> 2. SOUTHBOUND
> ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> > ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> >
> > 1. STYLE
> > 2. SOUTHBOUND
> ...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 28 2010, 03:36 PM~18933320
> *ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB L.A CHAPTER WILL BE THERE...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18874231
> *ROLL CALL !
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 28 2010, 03:36 PM~18933320
> *ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 28 2010, 03:36 PM~18933320
> *ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> 
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style cc will be there.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside, CA*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18815638
> *YUP, BUT WE'RE STILL WORKING OUT THE RULES & PAYOUT..  :cheesy:
> I'LL POST EVERYTHING AS SOON AS WE'RE READY....
> *



WHO DOING THE JUDGING OF THE HOP


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 28 2010, 01:21 PM~18932794
> *FIRST PLACE WINNER TAKES CASH PRIZE!!
> 
> SINGLE PUMP:
> ...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

are they going to have venders (food,drinks) or can we bring bbq and ice chest ? :dunno:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 01:06 AM~18965021
> *anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro try this!...
BULLET POLISH Glass Cleaner Spray Wax & Detailer Official-Site.
Bullet products for cleaning Its Fast, Easy,Great Shine & Great Price.
www.bulletpolish.com/


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

GOODTIMES NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: T.T.T.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 2 2010, 11:16 PM~18973393
> *are they going to have  venders (food,drinks) or can we bring bbq and ice chest ? :dunno:
> *




anyone


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I BELIEVE THERE WILL BE VENDERS THERE


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 3 2010, 05:59 PM~18978658
> *GOODTIMES NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 28 2010, 03:36 PM~18933320
> *ROLL CALL ! Updated.
> :angry: what happin to us on here??? :wow:
> 1. STYLE
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I STILL HAVEN'T GOT ANY INFO ON THE VENDOR FORM OR ANYTHING TO MY E-MAIL CAN SOME ONE HELP OUT?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 3 2010, 05:59 PM~18978658
> *GOODTIMES NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:run: :naughty: :boink: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18985748
> *:run:  :naughty:  :boink:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18985748
> *:run:  :naughty:  :boink:  :roflmao:
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 4 2010, 11:30 AM~18984662
> *I STILL HAVEN'T GOT ANY INFO ON THE VENDOR FORM OR ANYTHING TO MY E-MAIL CAN SOME ONE HELP OUT?
> *


THE MAN IN CHARGE OF THE VENDORS NAME IS GILBERT CHAVEZ, HE'S AT THE SEMA SHOW IN VEGAS RIGHT NOW.. BUT HIT HIM UP ON HIS E-MAIL, [email protected].. HE'LL GET BACK AT YOU AS SOON AS HE CAN...


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

For the 5 time rollerz only valle de coachella will be there


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

For people who don't purchase it on ebay we will be setting up a P.O. box in the next few days, so you can mail a money order along with you address and the DVD will be shipped to you.

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS GILBERT ITS FOR MISTER D FROM SOUTHLAND ENT HE WANTS TO GET A BOTH THERE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Nov 3 2010, 06:44 PM~18978528
> *Hey bro try this!...
> BULLET POLISH Glass Cleaner Spray Wax & Detailer Official-Site.
> Bullet products for cleaning Its Fast, Easy,Great Shine & Great Price.
> ...


thanks dog, i got on that site and it dont look like the same stuff, but ill try it out


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18989561
> *THANKS GILBERT ITS FOR MISTER D FROM SOUTHLAND ENT HE WANTS TO GET A BOTH THERE  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


HIT UP GILBERT CHAVEZ BY HIS E-MAIL.. [email protected], HE'S AT THE SEMA SHOW IN VEGAS RIGHT NOW, BUT HE'LL GET BACK AT YOU AS SOON AS HE CAN...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 4 2010, 04:29 PM~18986946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hey what's up pauly , what is the last day for pre-reg to get in ? :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 4 2010, 11:59 PM~18991585
> *hey what's up pauly , what is the last day for pre-reg to get in  ? :biggrin:
> *


ONE WEEK PRIOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 4 2010, 11:25 PM~18991736
> *ONE WEEK PRIOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...
> *


 :biggrin: thanks big dog 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE WILL BE THER


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> LATIN EMPIRE WILL BE THER
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 4 2010, 12:03 PM~18984877
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18996988
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT :420:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

USO harbor area checking in


----------



## el_rubee (Feb 6, 2009)

ANYONE TAKING ANY OLE'SKOOL BLAZERS,MINI-TRUCKS,ETC...!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC WILL BE THEIR


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style cc will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

lowyalty from nc is coming


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey pauly what time are you letting cars in ? :biggrin: , sat night or Sunday morning ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 8 2010, 02:27 PM~19017493
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 8 2010, 04:29 PM~19018531
> *Hey pauly what time are you letting cars in ?  :biggrin: , sat night or Sunday morning ?
> *


5:00 AM SUNDAY MORNING.... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 05:41 PM~19019071
> *5:00 AM SUNDAY MORNING.... :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :420: ...5:00


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: THE BIG GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :yes:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 04:41 PM~19019071
> *5:00 AM SUNDAY MORNING.... :420:  :420:  :420:
> *




Thanks :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420: Hang over here we come


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 8 2010, 05:38 PM~19019041
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



was up Rafa how you been bro?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 11:14 AM~19025341
> *was up Rafa how you been bro?
> *


Ok still working 7 days a week!! :420:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## mightymouse (Nov 9, 2010)

:LA TIMES .C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN WE BBQ AT THIS SHOW


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Heard it might not happen


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

At Stilo-G - Who said that ? Its going down homie! 

Again. If you have any questions, concerns, or heard any RUMORS. Call us. Talk to us LIVE at the office. Get the Answer Direct from SLM. 

Hit up us at the office. We are here from 8:00am- 11:00pm Pacific. Call us ANYTIME! Heck call right now.

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax 

** The Last day to send in Pre-Reg is November 13, 2010 **
Mailling Address:

StreetLow Magazine
P.O. Box 32245
San Jose, CA 95152

Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine

www.twitter.com/streetlow

www.facebook.com/streetlow

www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 9 2010, 07:42 PM~19029793
> *At Stilo-G - Who said that ? Its going down homie!
> 
> Again. If you have any questions, concerns, or heard any RUMORS. Call us. Talk to us LIVE at the office. Get the Answer Direct from SLM.
> ...




thanks for the info ,well organized


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 9 2010, 09:42 PM~19029793
> *At Stilo-G - Who said that ? Its going down homie!
> 
> Again. If you have any questions, concerns, or heard any RUMORS. Call us. Talk to us LIVE at the office. Get the Answer Direct from SLM.
> ...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 9 2010, 06:51 PM~19029329
> *CAN WE  BBQ AT THIS SHOW
> *


is that a yes or a no


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe chef only if you feed me lol :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Nov 9 2010, 08:07 PM~19030015
> *maybe chef only if you feed me lol :biggrin:
> *



what's up dog , thier you go agian with your **** shit :roflmao: 

you going to the show ?


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

no we are not going,going to sit this one out


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR STREETLOW


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THE CASA.... MOST DEF.... :biggrin: CANT WAIT.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 9 2010, 07:51 PM~19029329
> *CAN WE  BBQ AT THIS SHOW
> *


X2


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll bring the chicken like last time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Nov 9 2010, 11:08 PM~19031137
> *I'll bring the chicken like last time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :no: :no:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chef+Nov 3 2010, 12:16 AM~18973393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY FELLAS, BUT THIS VENUE DOES NOT ALLOW BAR-B-QUEING....  
BUT ON THE GOOD SIDE YOU CAN BRING IN ICE CHEST WITH ALREADY COOKED FOOD, WATER, SODA AND COLD DRINKS... BUT PLEASE NO GLASS BOTTLES OR ALCOHOL.. THANKS!  THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS COOKING AND SELLING SOME GOOD FOOD... :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thank's pauly :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 10 2010, 12:14 AM~19031586
> *thank's pauly :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE BROTHA...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030738
> *TTT FOR STREETLOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 10 2010, 12:07 AM~19031560
> *SORRY FELLAS, BUT THIS VENUE DOES NOT ALLOW BAR-B-QUEING....
> BUT ON THE GOOD SIDE YOU CAN BRING IN ICE CHEST WITH ALREADY COOKED FOOD, WATER, SODA AND COLD DRINKS... BUT PLEASE NO GLASS BOTTLES OR ALCOHOL.. THANKS!   THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS COOKING AND SELLING SOME GOOD FOOD... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 10 2010, 12:07 AM~19031560
> *SORRY FELLAS, BUT THIS VENUE DOES NOT ALLOW BAR-B-QUEING....
> BUT ON THE GOOD SIDE YOU CAN BRING IN ICE CHEST WITH ALREADY COOKED FOOD, WATER, SODA AND COLD DRINKS... BUT PLEASE NO ALCOHOL.. THANKS!   THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS COOKING AND SELLING SOME GOOD FOOD... :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: 


Like that's gonna really happen?!? :biggrin:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

DELINQUENTZ south bay, will be in the house for sure!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 10 2010, 12:15 AM~19031594
> *SEE YOU THERE BROTHA...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Nov 8 2010, 11:29 PM~19022552
> *:thumbsup: THE BIG GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE  :yes:
> *


X86 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I shot Gilbert a text earlier today and asked him if SLM has any posters down here in the LA area for the 11/21 car show? I was thinking of going old skool and flying them posters on the doors of our rides while we hit the calles just like back in the dayz. 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420: *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 10 2010, 06:36 PM~19037576
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>GOOD IDEA PETE!!! *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 10 2010, 12:07 AM~19031560
> *SORRY FELLAS, BUT THIS VENUE DOES NOT ALLOW BAR-B-QUEING....
> BUTTHANK YOU SLM! When you take Family & Friends it can get kind of expensive and no alcohol so are we talking NO BEER. hahaj/k  </span>*
> :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 10 2010, 07:36 PM~19037576
> *I shot Gilbert a text earlier today and asked him if SLM has any posters down here in the LA area for the 11/21 car show?  I was thinking of going old skool and flying them posters on the doors of our rides while we hit the calles just like back in the dayz.
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


YEAH, THAT'S A GOOD IDEA AND LIKE YOU SAID "OLD SCHOOL".. :cheesy: GILBERT IS DOWN IN THE L.A. AREA FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND HE DOES HAVE POSTERS WITH HIM.. KEEP HITTING HIM UP, HE'S DOING ALOT OF RUNNING AROUND OUT THERE GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT. ...... :biggrin:


----------



## "O"mar (Aug 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 9 2010, 07:42 PM~19029793
> *At Stilo-G - Who said that ? Its going down homie!
> 
> Again. If you have any questions, concerns, or heard any RUMORS. Call us. Talk to us LIVE at the office. Get the Answer Direct from SLM.
> ...


thanks for clearing it up


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 11:51 PM~19030971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pre reg is on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT

The radio commercial plays next week.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

so far its looking good


Saturday 
Nov 20

SunnyHigh 69°F
Low 51°F
Precip 0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 10 2010, 07:09 PM~19037290
> *X86 :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 11 2010, 04:44 PM~19044934
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO CARNAL COMO ESTAS? :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Nov 10 2010, 01:07 PM~19034578
> *DELINQUENTZ south bay, will be in the house for sure!
> *


WHAT TIME YOU HEADING OUT?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 11 2010, 06:32 PM~19045802
> *Q-VO CARNAL COMO ESTAS? :wave:  :wave:
> *


Doing good just hoping to have this weekend off and make it to the show!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 11 2010, 10:13 AM~19042308
> *pre reg is on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 11 2010, 07:37 PM~19046428
> *Doing good just hoping to have this weekend off and make it to the show!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES REPPIN FO-SHO.... CANT MISS THIS ONE....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevySonLy (Aug 5, 2010)

so whats the entrance fee for spectators


----------



## chevySonLy (Aug 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 11 2010, 08:59 PM~19047212
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE  :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Sunday 
Nov 21

Mostly CloudyHigh 67°F
Low 52°F
Precip 10 %


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 12 2010, 11:21 AM~19051852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 12 2010, 11:21 AM~19051852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMM MAMACITA!!!!!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

can cars roll in the day before the show or the same day of show and also is there going to be a pre sale for wristbands? what time is roll in?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 12 2010, 11:21 AM~19051852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 12 2010, 06:08 PM~19055088
> *can cars roll in the day before the show or the same day of show and also is there going to be a pre sale for wristbands? what time is roll in?
> *


4am or 5am the day of the show, im not sure about the rist bands


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 12 2010, 07:08 PM~19055088
> *can cars roll in the day before the show or the same day of show and also is there going to be a pre sale for wristbands? what time is roll in?
> *


CARS ROLL IN 5:OO AM SAME DAY OF SHOW  , THERE'S NO SALE OF PRE SALE WRISTBANDS..... :happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW ISSUE # 60 AND THE 2011 CALENDAR WILL BE ON SALE AT THE SHOW... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 12 2010, 07:32 PM~19055708
> *CARS ROLL IN 5:OO AM SAME DAY OF SHOW  , THERE'S NO SALE OF PRE SALE WRISTBANDS..... :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 12 2010, 10:21 AM~19051852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Paulina is fine wine! She is going to be wearing less than that right??? :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: ourstyle los angeles cc will be thrre :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 12 2010, 08:37 PM~19055748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 13 2010, 02:38 AM~19057586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2010, 01:03 PM~19043847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT SOUNDS GO HOMIES :thumbsup: LETS DO THIS :yes: :run:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2010, 01:03 PM~19043847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Q-VO :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE....


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 12 2010, 08:37 PM~19055748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DA 'BLACK & BLUE' FAMILIA WILL BE REPPING!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

raining on the 21st check weather that sucks, we still be there to support


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

ANYBODY KNOW BIKE ENTRY'S ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 14 2010, 03:53 PM~19066599
> *raining on the 21st check weather that sucks, we still be there to support
> *


Ah fuc I hope not :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 14 2010, 04:53 PM~19066599
> *raining on the 21st check weather that sucks, we still be there to support
> *


NOTHING GONNA STOP US!!!


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 14 2010, 04:53 PM~19066599
> *raining on the 21st check weather that sucks, we still be there to support
> *


Rain or shine is there still a show?


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 07:51 PM~19068055
> *Ah fuc I hope not  :angry:
> *


Sun
Nov 21


Few Showers

62°
49°

30%



62°
30% chance :dunno: :x:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:angry: HOPE IT WONT RAIN!


----------



## eartel (Aug 13, 2007)

Bomb Connection will be there


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Hope it doesn't rain. Come on sports area..... :x:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Is it Rain or Shine?? Indoors or Outdoors? Is it too late to pre reg......?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 15 2010, 09:01 AM~19071569
> *Is it Rain or Shine??  Indoors or Outdoors?  Is it too late to pre reg......?
> *


OUTDOOR SHOW ONLY....

YES IT'S TO LATE TO PRE-REG....

*AND MOST OF ALL RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW WILL GO ON!!! *:cheesy:  

UNLESS A HURRACANE -EARTHQUAKE-TORNADO DECIDES TO HIT US, MAYBE WE'LL CANCEL THE SHOW... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevySonLy+Nov 11 2010, 10:32 PM~19048242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$30.00


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STARTING TOMORROW LISTEN TO L.A.'S POWER 106 FM FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 02:11 PM~19073410
> *OUTDOOR SHOW ONLY....
> 
> YES IT'S TO LATE TO PRE-REG....
> ...


.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait Fam!
See ya his weekend !! :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:18 PM~19073467
> *STARTING TOMORROW LISTEN TO L.A.'S POWER 106 FM FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW... :0  :cheesy:
> *


how mutch for pedal cars at the door


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 15 2010, 01:21 PM~19073487
> *how mutch for pedal cars at the door
> *


SAME AS BIKES $3O.OO


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19073494
> *SAME AS BIKES $3O.OO
> *


is it to late for pre reg..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:11 PM~19073410
> *OUTDOOR SHOW ONLY....
> 
> YES IT'S TO LATE TO PRE-REG....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
We will continue to pray for no rain!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 15 2010, 01:24 PM~19073503
> *is it to late for pre reg..
> *


YES... TOO LATE TO PRE-REG...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:11 PM~19073410
> *OUTDOOR SHOW ONLY....
> 
> YES IT'S TO LATE TO PRE-REG....
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

IF WE PRE REGISTERED ARE WE SUPPOSE TO GET ANY CONFIRMATION BY MAIL? :happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:11 PM~19073410
> *OUTDOOR SHOW ONLY....
> 
> YES IT'S TO LATE TO PRE-REG....
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USCA0638
hno:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 02:18 PM~19073467
> *STARTING TOMORROW LISTEN TO L.A.'S POWER 106 FM FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW... :0  :cheesy:
> *



What's up pauly .How is everything down on your side of the bay ? Hope to make it to the NC show next year with you fellas.Say what's up to the STREETLOW fam for me.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 15 2010, 04:23 AM~19070744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:32 PM~19073557
> *YES... TOO LATE TO PRE-REG...
> *


I DO BELIEVE THERE WAS NO ROLL IN TIME ON THE FLYER... CAN U POST UP ROLL IN TIME POR FAVOR... GRACIAS...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

its suppose to rain all weekend i hope it dont rain


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 15 2010, 05:23 PM~19075586
> *I DO BELIEVE THERE WAS NO ROLL IN TIME ON THE FLYER... CAN U POST UP ROLL IN TIME POR FAVOR... GRACIAS...
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT BROTHA IT'S NOT POSTED ON THE FLYER, BUT I'VE POSTED IT ON HERE A COUPLE TIMES... :0 AND ONE MORE TIME WON'T HURT.. 

SO HERE IT IS PEOPLE, *ROLL IN TIME IS 5:OO AM SUNDAY MORNING DAY OF SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE... :cheesy:  *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh: SOO YOO GUYZ EXPECT THESE RIDES TOO COME OUT IN DA DAAM RAIN?? THUR SHOULD BE RAIN DATE HOMMIE!! :dunno:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Post up times u and ur club plan to line up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 15 2010, 08:45 PM~19076895
> *:uh: SOO YOO GUYZ EXPECT THESE RIDES TOO COME OUT IN DA DAAM RAIN?? THUR SHOULD BE RAIN DATE HOMMIE!! :dunno:
> *


according to the news its gonna rain on fri sat n sun


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

what time is everyone going to start leaving, i already know its gonna be packed at 5am. too bad there wasnt a pre setup day like at lrm.. gonna be packed


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

The Artist List will be announce tomorrow. But here's a preview for the layitlow homies...

Dolly Girl, New Era, Pancho, Seven, ALT La Rosa Venenosa, Ray Dogg and WC !


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 08:49 PM~19076941
> *NO RAIN  NO RAIN  NO RAIN  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *


its forsure gonna be cold


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19076941
> *NO RAIN  NO RAIN  NO RAIN  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *



as long as pauly dont dance there will b no rain


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 07:48 PM~19076355
> *YOU'RE RIGHT BROTHA IT'S NOT POSTED ON THE FLYER, BUT I'VE POSTED IT ON HERE A COUPLE TIMES... :0  AND ONE MORE TIME WON'T HURT..
> 
> SO HERE IT IS PEOPLE, ROLL IN TIME IS 5:OO AM SUNDAY MORNING DAY OF SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE... :cheesy:
> *



I HEARD SHOW SOLD OUT ARE U LETTING EVERYONE THE COMES SAME DAY IN AND IF U BRING A TOY DUE U STILL GET $10 OFF REG


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THE NO RAIN DANCE


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Call us ANYTIME! Heck call right now.

Again. If you have any Questions, Concerns, or heard any RUMORS. Call us. Talk to us LIVE at the office. Get the Answer Direct from SLM.

Hit up us at the office. We are here from 8:00am- 11:30pm Pacific. 
(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

DO NOT MAIL PRE-REG ANYMORE. SEE YOU DAY OF EVENT. 

OR

If you like to drop off you Pre-Reg and in your in So.Cal near Inglewood. You can drop it off MODERN INK. Thursday is the Last day to drop it off.

1031 W Manchester Boulevard Suite 1
Inglewood, CA 90301
(213) 909-8491 Directions Only. 
If you have questions about show. Call the office at (408) 920-0997 

Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine

www.twitter.com/streetlow

www.facebook.com/streetlow

www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 15 2010, 01:30 PM~19073540
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> We will continue to pray for no rain!!!
> *





:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 15 2010, 06:48 PM~19076933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: FUCK DIS!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 15 2010, 08:12 PM~19077269
> *I HEARD SHOW SOLD OUT ARE U LETTING EVERYONE THE COMES SAME DAY IN AND IF U BRING A TOY DUE U STILL GET $10 OFF REG
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU'RE GETTING YOUR INFO FROM, BUT NO *WE ARE NOT SOLD OUT!!! * AND WE WILL BE LETTING NON PRE-REG CARS IN...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 15 2010, 09:42 PM~19078485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB ON THE VIDEO LOBO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Tuesday’s radio spot times on Power.

316a

820a

816p

822p

949p


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Pre-registration are availble for payment and drop off @ low life hydraulics till wednsday.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 06:48 PM~19076355
> *YOU'RE RIGHT BROTHA IT'S NOT POSTED ON THE FLYER, BUT I'VE POSTED IT ON HERE A COUPLE TIMES... :0  AND ONE MORE TIME WON'T HURT..
> 
> SO HERE IT IS PEOPLE, ROLL IN TIME IS 5:OO AM SUNDAY MORNING DAY OF SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE... :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19077757
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


QUE-NO... hno: :sprint: 
WHAT UP SOUTHBOUND... :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19077757
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LETS START A SOULTRAIN LINE, WITH EVERYBODY DOING THE NO RAIN DANCE...LOL SHAAAUUU!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *chef*, BIGJ77MC, Ikey Turner, 1968IMPALACUSTOM, INEEDAFREAK.COM
Q-VO CHEF, JOIN IN ON THE DANCE.....LOL


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

NO RAIN!! NO RAIN!! NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 07:50 PM~19077757
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


here we go pauly :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 07:50 PM~19077757
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :nono: hno:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 15 2010, 11:50 PM~19079821
> *here we go pauly :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT....LOL

COME ON, SHOW YOUR SPIRIT IKEY & LOBO, I SEE YOU GUYS IN HERE....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19079427
> *NICE JOB ON THE VIDEO LOBO!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 15 2010, 11:54 PM~19079849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO YOU HAD A GO SHOW YOUR UNDER COVER SIDE, AND THROW ON YOUR DRESS..LOL J/K BUT IF YOU FEEL COMFY SO BE IT...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 15 2010, 11:52 PM~19079833
> *:dunno:  :nono:  hno:
> *


WHAT DON'T YOU KNOW BROTHA? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE DANCE DOWN... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 11:00 PM~19079884
> *WHAT DON'T YOU KNOW BROTHA? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE DANCE DOWN... :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


idk but i hope it works


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:06 AM~19079927
> *idk but i hope it works
> *


HEY LETS TRY ANYTHING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 16 2010, 12:08 AM~19079939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER, LIKE I SAID, WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO HAVE A GOOD TIME...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

my LOBITA doING THE DANCE TOO


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:12 AM~19079962
> *my LOBITA doING THE DANCE TOO
> 
> 
> ...


HEY IS THAT IKEY? I DON'T THINK HE'LL LIKE YOU POSTING HIS PRIVATE STUFF, THAT PIC WAS FOR YOUR EYES ONLY... :0 LOL AGAIN J/K


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:16 AM~19079979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW YOU'RE GROOVIN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

THE NO RAIN DANCE


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 16 2010, 12:24 AM~19080010
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

NO RAIN! NO RAIN!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:29 AM~19080034
> *NO RAIN! NO RAIN!
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Is there a rain out date? It looks like it's gonna rain. They're saying 60% chance of rain on Saturday and Sunday. Will it be rescheduled? Will we get a refund on our pre reg if it rains?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:32 AM~19080055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Nov 16 2010, 12:33 AM~19080061
> *Is there a rain out date? It looks like it's gonna rain. They're saying 60% chance of rain on Saturday and Sunday. Will it be rescheduled? Will we get a refund on our pre reg if it rains?
> *


OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON WEDNESDAY IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:36 AM~19080078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 01:47 AM~19080121
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON WEDNESDAY IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW...
> *


Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 12:31 AM~19080052
> *PERFECT!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 16 2010, 12:24 AM~19080010
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 12:47 AM~19080121
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON WEDNESDAY IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW...
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 11:44 PM~19079777
> *DAMN LETS START A SOULTRAIN LINE, WITH EVERYBODY DOING THE NO RAIN DANCE...LOL SHAAAUUU!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 12:47 AM~19080121
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON WEDNESDAY IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUT HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN :x: :x:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Just confirmed for the car show Jesse Borrego who played "El Duran" in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" will be along side the car he drove in the movie. My 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline "El Duran" representing TECHNIQUES Car Club will be at the car show with Jesse Borrego in the STREETLOW booth taking pic and signing autographs for the Gente at the car show on Sunday. From what I hear it looks like Hollywood is coming out for this car show so look for more actors names to be announced later this week some time. Great job STREETLOW MAGAZINE for bring it all back to the City of Los Angeles.*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How many wrist bans do we get for cars and bikes and how much is it to walk in the show


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 12:10 AM~19079952
> *BETTER, LIKE I SAID, WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO HAVE A GOOD TIME...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that's real talk... GOODTIMES...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 16 2010, 09:56 AM~19082044
> *Just confirmed for the car show Jesse Borrego who played "El Duran" in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" will be along side the car he drove in the movie.  My 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline "El Duran" representing TECHNIQUES Car Club will be at the car show with Jesse Borrego in the STREETLOW booth taking pic and signing autographs for the Gente at the car show on Sunday.  From what I hear it looks like Hollywood is coming out for this car show so look for more actors names to be announced later this week some time.  Great job STREETLOW MAGAZINE for bring it all back to the City of Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

No wrist bands. Due to safety reasons.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 16 2010, 11:34 AM~19082299
> *No wrist bands. Due to safety reasons.
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW WRIST BANDS WERE DANGEROUS? :0 :dunno: :dunno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 16 2010, 11:34 AM~19082299
> *No wrist bands. Due to safety reasons.
> *


REASONS?????WHICH ARE???? :0


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 10:36 AM~19082325
> *I DIDN'T KNOW WRIST BANDS WERE DANGEROUS? :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


some one can get dragged by a car with a wrist band gets caught on a mirror LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:44 AM~19082390
> *some one can get dragged by a car with a wrist band gets caught on a mirror LOL :biggrin:
> *


WOW, THIS GUY MUST BE WATCHING TOO MUCH "1000 WAYS TO DIE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Please, don't jinx it with the rain...we're flying from Chicago,we get no refund...
chingaos....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082417
> *Please, don't jinx it with the rain...we're flying from Chicago,we get no refund...
> chingaos....
> *


I KNOW BROTHA.. WE'RE TRYING ARE BEST OVER HERE, WE EVEN GOT A "NO RAIN DANCE " GOING ON... :0


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm have to do some dancing myself...or someting...why even talk about
it,right....hope someone posts up the weather outlook after thurs....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Nov 16 2010, 11:42 AM~19082378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 15 2010, 11:24 PM~19080010
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 16 2010, 10:48 AM~19082416
> *WOW, THIS GUY MUST BE WATCHING TOO MUCH "1000 WAYS TO DIE" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont watch that show lol


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:05 PM~19082559
> *i dont watch that show lol
> *


I WAS TALKING ABOUT IKEY... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:44 AM~19082390
> *some one can get dragged by a car with a wrist band gets caught on a mirror LOL :biggrin:
> *



shit my wrist band gets caught on anything I would pay to see that shit drag me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 11:47 PM~19080121
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON WEDNESDAY IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 11:47 PM~19080121
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON WEDNESDAY IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW...
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

NO RAIN, NO RAIN DANCE


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

LETS GET THIS POPPIN RIGHT HERE PEOPLE.. "WTF" :angry:








~NO RAIN DANCE~


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 16 2010, 06:58 PM~19086218
> *LETS GET THIS POPPIN RIGHT HERE PEOPLE.. "WTF" :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is this a indoor show??????? whos going to in concert??????


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 07:10 PM~19086342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_
X63 _


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

*MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE ROLLING KEEP US POSTED ON THE RAIN JUST CHECKED IT SAID 30% CHANCE...CHANCE...REPITING CHANCE....OF RAIN.....ANYTHING UNDER 45% IS GOOD I HOPE JAJAJAJAJ C U GUYS THEIR!!!!!!

MEMBERS ONLY CC*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 16 2010, 06:58 PM~19086218
> *LETS GET THIS POPPIN RIGHT HERE PEOPLE.. "WTF" :angry:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 16 2010, 07:22 PM~19086439
> *is this a indoor show??????? whos going to in concert??????
> *


outdoor and for the concert chalino y los deportados del norte :rimshot:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 16 2010, 10:35 PM~19088848
> *outdoor and for the concert chalino y los deportados del norte :rimshot:
> *



como te la jalas :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 16 2010, 06:22 PM~19086439
> *is this a indoor show??????? whos going to in concert??????
> *


ITS OUT DOOR


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Just confirmed for the car show Jesse Borrego who played "El Duran" in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" will be along side the car he drove in the movie.  My 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline "El Duran" representing TECHNIQUES Car Club will be at the car show with Jesse Borrego in the STREETLOW booth taking pic and signing autographs for the Gente at the car show on Sunday.  From what I hear it looks like Hollywood is coming out for this car show so look for more actors names to be announced later this week some time.  Great job STREETLOW MAGAZINE for bring it all back to the City of Los Angeles.*























:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

LETS GET THIS POPPIN RIGHT HERE PEOPLE.. "WTF" :angry: 











:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

I DONT THINK WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT THEY SAID HEAVY SHOWERS SUNDAY 70% CHANCE OF RAIN DAMN IT :angry:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 02:06 AM~19089933
> *I DONT THINK WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT THEY SAID HEAVY SHOWERS SUNDAY 70% CHANCE OF RAIN DAMN IT :angry:
> *


every time i plan to leave the valle some bullshit happens :angry:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19077757
> *THE NO RAIN DANCE
> 
> 
> ...


No rain! No rain! Itz Black Mamba time!!!!!!!! West up Louu??? :biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 02:06 AM~19089933
> *x2
> 
> Not looking good!
> ...


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 17 2010, 08:04 AM~19090788
> *every time i plan to leave the valle some bullshit happens :angry:
> *


i know it was gonna be a good one too.......no rain here tho lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 17 2010, 12:30 AM~19089707
> *LETS GET THIS POPPIN RIGHT HERE PEOPLE.. "WTF" :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 17 2010, 07:59 AM~19091136
> *x2
> 
> Not looking good!
> ...


:yessad: ...rain and cold. 

...this sucks! :angry:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Nov 17 2010, 09:16 AM~19091246
> *i know  it was gonna be a good one too.......no rain here tho  lol
> *


:yessad: shit i'll have the trailer on standby to see how the weather is saturday night. :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 17 2010, 10:08 AM~19091686
> *:yessad: ...rain and cold.
> 
> ...this sucks!  :angry:
> *


:angry: x2


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY NEWS IF THEY ARE MOVING THE DATE IN CASE OF RAIN? OR REFUND? :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC+Nov 17 2010, 02:06 AM~19089933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."  SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 10:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Pauly, I will be doing the "no rain" dance for the show.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 12:57 PM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


RAIN DONT STOP US LRM SHOW IN AZ WAS RAINING AND THE SHOW WAS STILL ON HOPPERS AND ALL THAT I POST SOME PIC OF AZ IN MARCH LATER


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

~NO RAIN DANCE~


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

they should move it indoors easy fix . i think and shows goes on


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 17 2010, 02:22 PM~19094062
> *they sould move it in door easy fix i think and shows goes on
> *


indoors would limit the show to a fraction of the ppl that are trying to attend, maybe 150 cars or so.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING...  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

WE HAVE A RAIN DATE OF THE 28. WE WILL ANNOUNCE TOMORROW IF WE POSTPONED SUNDAYS SHOW. WHOS DOWN TO GET WET THIS SUNDAY?

ALL DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCE TOMORROW VIA FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, LAYITLOW, EMAIL, POWER106, KGGI AND CALLS ON PRE-REGS AND VENDORS.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WE HAVE A RAIN DATE OF NOV. 28th. WE WILL ANNOUNCE TOMORROW IF WE POSTPONED SUNDAYS SHOW. WHOS DOWN TO GET WET THIS SUNDAY?

ALL DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCE TOMORROW VIA FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, LAYITLOW, EMAIL, POWER106, KGGI AND CALLS ON PRE-REGS AND VENDORS.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

we can have the show in the rain and put all the models in WHITE T-SHIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 17 2010, 04:58 PM~19094317
> *we can have the show in the rain and put all the models in WHITE T-SHIRTS :biggrin:
> *


YUP THAT KOOL WHAT A WAY TO HAVE A SHOW


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 17 2010, 02:06 PM~19093472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK GENTE, WE HAVE A RAIN DATE SET FOR NOV 28TH... BUT WE'RE STILL WAITING FOR TOMORROW (THURSDAY) TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF WE'RE GONNA STAY WITH THIS WEEKEND OR GO TO NOV. 28TH... SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE STAY POSTED FOR ON WHAT WE DECIDE ON WHICH DATE WE'RE GOING FOR...  

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF NOV. 28TH? JUST ASKING... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 17 2010, 03:58 PM~19094317
> *we can have the show in the rain and put all the models in WHITE T-SHIRTS :biggrin:
> *


With the cold weather and nipples will get hard :wow:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 04:05 PM~19094857
> *OK GENTE, WE HAVE A RAIN DATE SET FOR NOV 28TH... BUT WE'RE STILL WAITING FOR TOMORROW (THURSDAY) TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF WE'RE GONNA STAY WITH THIS WEEKEND OR GO TO NOV. 28TH... SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE STAY POSTED FOR ON WHAT WE DECIDE ON WHICH DATE WE'RE GOING FOR...
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF NOV. 28TH? JUST ASKING... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!! BUT WHAT IF IT RAINS ALSO??? LOL.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 10:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19092517
> *OK I JUST TALKED TO GILBERT, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW ON THURSDAY. RIGHT NOW WE'RE GIVING IT ONE MORE DAY BEFORE WE MAKE OUR FINAL DECISION ON WHAT WE'RE GOING TO DO, WE'RE ALSO TALKING WITH THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA FOR A POSSIBLE RAIN DATE... IF THERE'S GONNA BE A RAIN DATE.. IF SO , THOSE WHO PRE-REG THAT WANT A REFUND WILL GET ONE OR YOU CAN USE IT ON OUR RAIN DATE SHOW... SO STAY POSTED FOR THE OUTCOME, WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST ,BUT LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAID "YOU CAN'T MESS WITH MOTHER NATURE.."   SO KEEP THOSE "NO RAIN DANCES" GOING... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 17 2010, 04:10 PM~19094403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 17 2010, 05:14 PM~19094933
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!! BUT WHAT IF IT RAINS ALSO??? LOL.
> *


THEN WE GOT TO THINK OF SOMETHING BETTER THAN A RAIN DANCE.
HAHA.
:biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 07:05 PM~19094857
> *OK GENTE, WE HAVE A RAIN DATE SET FOR NOV 28TH... BUT WE'RE STILL WAITING FOR TOMORROW (THURSDAY) TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF WE'RE GONNA STAY WITH THIS WEEKEND OR GO TO NOV. 28TH... SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE STAY POSTED FOR ON WHAT WE DECIDE ON WHICH DATE WE'RE GOING FOR...
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF NOV. 28TH? JUST ASKING... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



we already have plane tickets for this weekend, sucks if the date changes...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Nov 17 2010, 05:53 PM~19095311
> *we already have plane tickets for this weekend, sucks if the date changes...
> *


*I have friends coming from around the Country for this car show and I'm trying to talk SLM into going with the car show this weekend so keep them rain dances going Gente. :run: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 17 2010, 06:33 PM~19095701
> *I have friends coming from around the Country for this car show and I'm trying to talk SLM into going with the car show this weekend so keep them rain dances going Gente. :run:
> *


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 17 2010, 08:04 AM~19090788
> *every time i plan to leave the valle some bullshit happens :angry:
> *


yeah if y change it to the 28th thats the day of our toy drive and im getting a good response i hate this weather  :angry:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 17 2010, 02:58 PM~19094317
> *we can have the show in the rain and put all the models in WHITE T-SHIRTS :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 04:05 PM~19094857
> *OK GENTE, WE HAVE A RAIN DATE SET FOR NOV 28TH... BUT WE'RE STILL WAITING FOR TOMORROW (THURSDAY) TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF WE'RE GONNA STAY WITH THIS WEEKEND OR GO TO NOV. 28TH... SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE STAY POSTED FOR ON WHAT WE DECIDE ON WHICH DATE WE'RE GOING FOR...
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF NOV. 28TH? JUST ASKING... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 17 2010, 03:44 PM~19094196
> *WE HAVE A RAIN DATE OF THE 28. WE WILL ANNOUNCE TOMORROW IF WE POSTPONED SUNDAYS SHOW. WHOS DOWN TO GET WET THIS SUNDAY?
> 
> ALL DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCE TOMORROW VIA FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, LAYITLOW, EMAIL, POWER106, KGGI AND CALLS ON PRE-REGS AND VENDORS.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2010, 05:36 PM~19095128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Rain on sunday the 21st. It looks nice for the 28th.
http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/los-angel...ecast-month.asp


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

how much to go c the show???


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 17 2010, 08:53 PM~19097831
> *Rain on sunday the 21st. It looks nice for the 28th.
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/los-angel...ecast-month.asp
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 17 2010, 03:44 PM~19094196
> *WE HAVE A RAIN DATE OF THE 28. WE WILL ANNOUNCE TOMORROW IF WE POSTPONED SUNDAYS SHOW. WHOS DOWN TO GET WET THIS SUNDAY?
> 
> ALL DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCE TOMORROW VIA FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, LAYITLOW, EMAIL, POWER106, KGGI AND CALLS ON PRE-REGS AND VENDORS.
> *


damn...chingaos...we're flying out there for this show for the 21st...we're fucked
i'll get a little wet...out of 5 different forcasts one says rain the others show
just cloudy with 40% chance of rain others says sprinkles...sprinkles is cool
for the wet t-shirts...this is fockiado....


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 17 2010, 06:33 PM~19095701
> *I have friends coming from around the Country for this car show and I'm trying to talk SLM into going with the car show this weekend so keep them rain dances going Gente. :run:
> *


we're in the same boat...we're coming from chicago...this is fokiado...hope they 
reconsider...if not we hanging with you homie and get pedos...newstyleking knows
we flying to checkout this show...we had decided to do this show over the other one
last month in vegas....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 17 2010, 05:05 PM~19094857
> *OK GENTE, WE HAVE A RAIN DATE SET FOR NOV 28TH... BUT WE'RE STILL WAITING FOR TOMORROW (THURSDAY) TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IF WE'RE GONNA STAY WITH THIS WEEKEND OR GO TO NOV. 28TH... SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE STAY POSTED FOR ON WHAT WE DECIDE ON WHICH DATE WE'RE GOING FOR...
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF NOV. 28TH? JUST ASKING... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD IT'S ALL THE SAME THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEKEND TTT FOR STREETLOW TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I was just watching the local news and they say its gonna rain all weekend.... even into monday.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 18 2010, 12:23 AM~19099039
> *I was just watching the local news and they say its gonna rain all weekend.... even into monday.
> *


 :wow: NO GOOD DAM


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WE HAVE A RAIN DATE OF NOV. 28th. WE WILL ANNOUNCE TOMORROW (THURSDAY) IF WE POSTPONED SUNDAYS SHOW. WHOS DOWN TO GET WET THIS SUNDAY?

ALL DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCE TOMORROW VIA FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, LAYITLOW, EMAIL, POWER106, KGGI AND CALLS ON PRE-REGS AND VENDORS.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 18 2010, 01:37 AM~19099397
> *WE HAVE A RAIN DATE OF NOV. 28th. WE WILL ANNOUNCE TOMORROW (THURSDAY) IF WE POSTPONED SUNDAYS SHOW. WHOS DOWN TO GET WET THIS SUNDAY?
> 
> ALL DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCE TOMORROW VIA FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, LAYITLOW, EMAIL, POWER106, KGGI AND CALLS ON PRE-REGS AND VENDORS.
> *


RAIN OR SHINE WE THERE GT  KEEP THAT RAIN DANCE GOING L.A. NEEDS PALM TREES AND SUN NO RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*FUCK THE RAIN DO IT THE 28TH*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 18 2010, 08:25 AM~19099973
> *FUCK THE RAIN DO IT THE 28TH
> *


x1000000


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 18 2010, 12:23 AM~19099039
> *I was just watching the local news and they say its gonna rain all weekend.... even into monday.
> *


x2

I personally think that the show should be postponed given the threat of rain.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

If its postponed until the 28th I wont be able to make it Ill be in Tulsa with the kids bike racing. My Stylistics Los Angeles family will be there count on that only with out the Microphone Fiend missing from the line up. UNLESS they take it for me.. LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## latin unity tour (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2010, 02:00 AM~19099441
> *RAIN OR SHINE WE THERE GT   KEEP THAT RAIN DANCE GOING L.A. NEEDS PALM TREES AND SUN NO RAIN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

SHOWTIME ESTA LISTO THIS WEEK OR NEXT 
TTT SLM


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 18 2010, 08:49 AM~19100442
> *x2
> 
> I personally think that the show should be postponed given the threat of rain.
> *


x3


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

It is going to rain this weekend, I hope we move it for next weekend it will be nice and sunny


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 18 2010, 07:25 AM~19099973
> *FUCK THE RAIN DO IT THE 28TH
> *


X28!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 18 2010, 07:49 AM~19100442
> *x2
> 
> I personally think that the show should be postponed given the threat of rain.
> *


Either way everyone is still gonna_ meat_ you at your car. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so what's the official word???????????????????????


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 18 2010, 07:25 AM~19099973
> *X SEIS-TRES</span>*


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2010, 10:59 AM~19101420
> *so what's the official word???????????????????????
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i got no wipers on my 65 rag won't i won't take it if its raining


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK GENTE HERE IT IS RIGHT FROM GILBERT HIMSELF...* WE'RE GONNA POSTPONE THE SHOW TILL SUNDAY NOV.28TH.....  *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 18 2010, 10:54 AM~19101387
> *Either way everyone is still gonna meat you at your car. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 AM~19101869
> *OK GENTE HERE IT IS RIGHT FROM GILBERT HIMSELF... WE'RE GONNA POSTPONE THE SHOW TILL SUNDAY NOV.28TH.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

ORRA :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 AM~19101869
> *OK GENTE HERE IT IS RIGHT FROM GILBERT HIMSELF... WE'RE GONNA POSTPONE THE SHOW TILL SUNDAY NOV.28TH.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> Rain on sunday the 21st. It looks nice for the 28th.
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/los-angel...ecast-month.asp





> <span style='font-family:Times'>*SHOW POSTPONED TILL SUNDAY NOV. 28TH...*


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES AND HOW HIGH HYDROS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats better for me i dont work that weekin


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 AM~19101869
> *OK GENTE HERE IT IS RIGHT FROM GILBERT HIMSELF... WE'RE GONNA POSTPONE THE SHOW TILL SUNDAY NOV.28TH.....
> *


:thumbsup:
The 28th will be!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PRE-REG AND CAN'T MAKE IT ON NOV. 28TH WILL GET A REFUND, BUT THOSE WHO PRE-REG AND WILL BE THERE NOV. 28TH YOUR PRE-REG IS GOOD FOR THAT DAY...  

WE'RE SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, BUT WE'RE TRYING TO MAKE THIS SHOW A GOOD ONE FOR EVERYBODY... THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NEW FLYER!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

southside tijuana will be there


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*ATTEN:

THE STREETLOW L.A. SHOW IS POSTPONED TO NOVEMBER 28TH. DUE TO RAIN. THIS
DATE IS CONFORMED FROM THE ARENA AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE STAFF. WE ARE
SORRY IF THIS POSES ANY INCONVENIENCE AND WE WILL SEE YOU THERE ON
NOVEMBER 28TH.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.









[/quote]


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WE NEED YOUR SUPPORT.. THANK YOU..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

28th sounds good!! ShotCallerS will be there!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*ATTEN:

THE STREETLOW L.A. SHOW IS POSTPONED TO NOVEMBER 28TH. DUE TO RAIN. THIS
DATE IS CONFORMED FROM THE ARENA AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE STAFF. WE ARE
SORRY IF THIS POSES ANY INCONVENIENCE AND WE WILL SEE YOU THERE ON
NOVEMBER 28TH.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.









[/quote] 


REMEMBER THE SHOW IS POSTPONED NOT CANCELED SO SEE EVERYONE NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
Ok, Who the heck stopped their rain dance? haha j/k. In a way this change of date really might be better for me too after all. I hope my friends can change their airline tickets for the weekend of the 28th? * 

:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 01:09 PM~19102065
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PRE-REG AND CAN'T MAKE IT ON NOV. 28TH WILL GET A REFUND, BUT THOSE WHO PRE-REG AND WILL BE THERE NOV. 28TH YOUR PRE-REG IS GOOD FOR THAT DAY...
> 
> WE'RE SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, BUT WE'RE TRYING TO MAKE THIS SHOW A GOOD ONE FOR EVERYBODY... THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!
> *



COOL SUN IS BETTER THAN RAIN...C U GUYS THE 28TH


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

That will work for me. I'll be in Cali for Thanksgiving :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:21 AM~19102163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we will see you thier pauly :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 18 2010, 02:59 PM~19103288
> *I guess we will see you thier pauly  :biggrin:
> *


COOL SEE YOU THEN BROTHA!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Well that leaves me out of this one. Everyone be safe on your journey to the show next weekend.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 04:13 PM~19103403
> *COOL SEE YOU THEN BROTHA!!
> 
> 
> ...


. . Pauly, what if I can't make it, but my ride is already out there??!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:21 AM~19102163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :biggrin: :0  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :boink:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> *ATTEN:
> 
> THE STREETLOW L.A. SHOW IS POSTPONED TO NOVEMBER 28TH. DUE TO RAIN. THIS
> DATE IS CONFORMED FROM THE ARENA AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE STAFF. WE ARE
> ...


[/quote]
koo gives me enough tyme to finsh my car cus i was gona b cuttin it close lol see u guys tha 28th :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:21 AM~19102163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 12:21 PM~19102163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days will be there! Plus a Cruise night right before the show...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Nov 18 2010, 05:30 PM~19104491
> *Better Days will be there! Plus a Cruise night right before the show...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> NEW FLYER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*The New Flyer for the 28th. I want to give Major Props to My Homies Mc Poncho, ALT aka The Saint and my Brothers Seven, Leno, and Redwood true TECHNIQUES members representing to the FULLEST on the stage Sunday, November 28th. Something really GOOD came out of this car show rain date. Gracias STREETLOW MAGAZINE for getting my Homies and Brothers to perform so all the Gente can see some real Chicano Rapping low riders on stage. Much L&R 


:nicoderm: uffin: :420: :worship: :h5: *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 18 2010, 05:47 PM~19104646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW IM REALLY GOING.!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Just RECONFIRMED for the LA Sports Arena car show and now it's on Sunday, November 28th (rain date). Jesse Borrego who played "El Duran" in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" will be along side the car he drove in the movie.  My 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline "El Duran" representing TECHNIQUES Car Club and it will be at the car show with Jesse Borrego in the STREETLOW booth taking pic and signing autographs for the Gente at the car show on Sunday, November 28th.  


Great job STREETLOW MAGAZINE for adding my good Homies MC Poncho, ALT aka The Saint and my Brothers Seven, Leno and Redwood will all be performing on the main stage and representing TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Car Club and HELLAFYDE RECORDS to the FULLEST so if you want to see Chicano Rappers that are true low riders. Then we will see you on Sunday, November 28th cause SLM is bring it all back to the City of Los Angeles.*






















:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 18 2010, 05:48 PM~19105161
> *Just RECONFIRMED for the LA Sports Arena car show and now it's on Sunday, November 28th (rain date).  Jesse Borrego who played "El Duran" in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" will be along side the car he drove in the movie.  My 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline "El Duran" representing TECHNIQUES Car Club and it will be at the car show with Jesse Borrego in the STREETLOW booth taking pic and signing autographs for the Gente at the car show on Sunday, November 28th.
> Great job STREETLOW MAGAZINE for adding my good Homies MC Poncho, ALT aka The Saint and my Brothers Seven, Leno and Redwood will all be performing on the main stage and representing TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Car Club and HELLAFYDE RECORDS to the FULLEST so if you want to see Chicano Rappers that are true low riders.  Then we will see you on Sunday, November 28th cause SLM is bring it all back to the City of Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn puts me out  Not much you can do about mother nature. Sorry I'm going to miss it. I'm sure it will be a bad ass show. SL shows always are.  Can I just use my pre-reg for a 2011 show?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2010, 10:36 PM~19107444
> *Damn puts me out    Not much you can do about mother nature.  Sorry I'm going to miss it.  I'm sure it will be a bad ass show.  SL shows always are.    Can I just use my pre-reg for a 2011 show?
> *




YOU SURE CAN JUST LET US KNOW WHICH SHOW YOU WANT TO USE IT FOR A HEAD OF TIME...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEKEND YOUR STILL GOING TO SEE TRAFFIC THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 18 2010, 10:44 PM~19107521
> *THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEKEND YOUR STILL GOING TO SEE TRAFFIC THERE
> 
> *


 :yes: I'D RATHER BE THERE WITHOUT THE RAIN THO :biggrin:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

Power 106 is still anouncing this Sundays date, someone should notify them to not air it anymore unless they have the new date. It will avoid confusion between many ryders.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 18 2010, 12:21 PM~19102163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Nov 19 2010, 02:56 AM~19108590
> *Power 106 is still anouncing this Sundays date, someone should notify them to not air it anymore unless they have the new date. It will avoid confusion between many ryders.
> *


 :0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
The New RAIN DATE Flyer for the November 28th. 

I want to give Major Props to the Homies Mc Poncho representing HARBOR AREA VIDA Car Club, ALT aka "The Saint" and my Brothers Seven, Mista Leno, and Redwood from TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Car Club representing to the FULLEST on the main stage on Sunday, November 28th. Something really GOOD came out of this car show's rain date. 

Gracias STREETLOW MAGAZINE for getting my Homies and Brothers to perform so all the Gente can see some real Chicano Rapping low riders on stage. Check out their latest video THE HOGS "TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF" and they will also be performing some of their other hits so if your really into Chicano Rap then you've got to be at the LA Sports Arena on the November 28th.

Much L&R for my Carnales and the Homies. 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420: :worship: :h5: 
Check out their latest video and they will be making a new video with more car clubs representing on this next one.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fOtNT8eNZg


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Nov 19 2010, 02:56 AM~19108590
> *Power 106 is still anouncing this Sundays date, someone should notify them to not air it anymore unless they have the new date. It will avoid confusion between many ryders.
> *


YEAH, WE CAUGHT THAT YESTERDAY, THEY SHOULD HAVE PULLED IT ALREADY AND START PLAYING THE NEW PLUG NEXT WEEK... THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP HOMIE, HOPE SEE YOU THERE NEXT WEEK...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 27 2010 !!!! *

...]


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

_*MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE ROLLING TO THE SHOW REPRESENTING NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO AND INLAND.EMPIRE.....


TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

koo gives me enough tyme to finsh my car cus i was gona b cuttin it close lol see u guys tha 28th :biggrin:
[/quote]
WE ARE THERE MEAN WILL WE WILL STILL HAVE A SHOW ON THE 11/20/2010
COME KICK IT WITH US!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> > NEW FLYER!!!
> > I look forward to this.
> 
> 
> might make it now!


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Nov 18 2010, 10:59 AM~19101966
> *GOODTIMES AND HOW HIGH HYDROS WILL BE THERE
> *


YES SiR!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

damn is nice and sunny here in L.A., :dunno: crazy weather :angry: ,it would have been a perfect day for the show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo79_@Nov 21 2010, 12:06 PM~19124610
> *damn is nice and sunny here in L.A., :dunno:  crazy weather :angry: ,it would have been a  perfect day for the show
> *


WOW SERIOUS. :happysad:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 21 2010, 12:08 PM~19124620
> *WOW SERIOUS.  :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo79_@Nov 21 2010, 12:17 PM~19124665
> *:yes:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not even freaking raining !!!!!
I took today off for the show, and can't get next sun off BS !!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up guys, I'm in Los Angeles visiting this city. I was wondering if there is anything happening since the lowrider car show is cancelled.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo79_@Nov 21 2010, 12:06 PM~19124610
> *damn is nice and sunny here in L.A., :dunno:  crazy weather :angry: ,it would have been a  perfect day for the show
> *


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ya! I'm visting also. Is there anything going on??


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Nov 21 2010, 11:27 AM~19124732
> *What's up guys, I'm in Los Angeles visiting this city. I was wondering if there is anything happening since the lowrider car show is cancelled.
> *


it wasnt canceled it was moved to next sunday


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Nov 21 2010, 12:41 PM~19124804
> *Ya! I'm visting also. Is there anything going on??
> *


Aint shit going on.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

So what's up I know there has to be some kind of lowrider event happening today! 

Any suggetions on what to do before a Lakers and Warriors game?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo79_@Nov 21 2010, 12:06 PM~19124610
> *damn is nice and sunny here in L.A., :dunno:  crazy weather :angry: ,it would have been a  perfect day for the show
> *


Also sky are full of blue...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo79_@Nov 21 2010, 12:17 PM~19124665
> *:yes:
> *


shit happens.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:roflmao: so much for a rainy weekend. but i guess its better to safe than sorry. :biggrin: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Nov 19 2010, 06:31 PM~19113811
> *MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 27 2010 !!!!
> 
> ...]
> ...


saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

EARLY MOVE IN TIME :uh: ?


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

I GUESS THE RAIN DANCE DID WORK AFTER ALL :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It was still raining in the morning and definitely not the best weather throughout the day for a car show at the Sports Arena but that's just my opinion.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

looking at the news and it is saying there is going to be rain this sunday. i hope they are so wrong.


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 22 2010, 11:24 AM~19132639
> *It was still raining in the morning and definitely not the best weather throughout the day for a car show at the Sports Arena but that's just my opinion.
> *


x2


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 22 2010, 04:40 PM~19135231
> *looking at the news and it is saying there is going to be rain this sunday. i hope they are so wrong.
> *


Haven't seen or heard of any reports of rain for Sunday!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 22 2010, 04:40 PM~19135231
> *looking at the news and it is saying there is going to be rain this sunday. i hope they are so wrong.
> *


ME 2 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 27 2010 !!!! *

...]


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 22 2010, 04:40 PM~19135231
> *looking at the news and it is saying there is going to be rain this sunday. i hope they are so wrong.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58+Nov 22 2010, 03:40 PM~19135231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard anything about rain and i've been watching the news on 2 different channels. :dunno:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

Well let's hope no rain


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 22 2010, 10:24 AM~19132639
> *It was still raining in the morning and definitely not the best weather throughout the day for a car show at the Sports Arena but that's just my opinion.
> *


x65


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE F'K IT.
STREETLOW THIS SUNDAY.!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

So far So Good NO rain in forecast!

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## paul.a (Oct 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 22 2010, 08:05 PM~19137883
> *So far So Good NO rain in forecast!
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 22 2010, 09:05 PM~19137883
> *So far So Good NO rain in forecast!
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


i checked the weather channel and it says few showers hno:

well i aint going :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 22 2010, 09:01 PM~19137848
> *RAIN OR SHINE F'K IT.
> STREETLOW THIS SUNDAY.!
> 
> *


x2! Fuck it!!!


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

40% chance of rain showers. But I'm not worried about the rain. It's going to be hella cold on Sunday! hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 22 2010, 09:01 PM~19137848
> *RAIN OR SHINE F'K IT.
> STREETLOW THIS SUNDAY.!
> 
> *


X2


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 23 2010, 01:43 AM~19140627
> *i checked the weather channel and it says few showers hno:
> 
> well i aint going  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the weather channel also said 90% showers for last sunday thats why we moved the show and it didnt even rain :twak:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 23 2010, 02:33 PM~19143895
> *yeah the weather channel also said 90% showers for last sunday thats why we moved the show and it didnt even rain :twak:
> *


SHOW MUST GO ON


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Should we start the dance already so it don't rain on Sunday?* :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 22 2010, 09:05 PM~19137883
> *So far So Good NO rain in forecast!
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: *i hope so...* :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 23 2010, 01:33 PM~19143895
> *yeah the weather channel also said 90% showers for last sunday thats why we moved the show and it didnt even rain :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: :rant: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 23 2010, 04:13 PM~19144748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oops wrong city lol, but same result for la when i put it in


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

fuck it show must go on rain or shine


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chepeloks77_@Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19147258
> *  fuck it show must go on rain or shine
> *


YOU AINT LYING ITS BEEN WELL OVER DUE!!!!! uffin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 23 2010, 01:58 PM~19144114
> *Should we start the dance already so it don't rain on Sunday? :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


AINT NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY SOO IMMA GO AHEAD AND GET MY BOOGY ON... SHOOOWWWWW......


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

A small storm creeped in for late Sat. through early Sun. :angry:  :nono: 
Let's get that no rain dance going somemore. :boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

me 2


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chepeloks77_@Nov 23 2010, 09:08 PM~19147258
> *  fuck it show must go on rain or shine
> *


it will be dead , and u cant even show off the shit u wanna show off if it rains,,, if it rains cxl that shit till summertime, who throws a show in winter time anyways :uh: :wow:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Nov 23 2010, 07:42 PM~19147678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 23 2010, 07:39 PM~19147646
> *it will be dead , and u cant even show off the shit u wanna show off if it rains,,, if it rains cxl that shit till summertime, who throws a show in winter time anyways  :uh:  :wow:
> *


real ridas do.....if you don't like it, stay away.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 23 2010, 08:24 PM~19148199
> *real ridas do.....if you don't like it, stay away.
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :run: :sprint: LOL!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 23 2010, 09:54 PM~19148537
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HELL YEAH CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 23 2010, 09:24 PM~19148199
> *real ridas do.....if you don't like it, stay away.
> *



TTT


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

i have no windshield wipers on the 61 :/


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

like the homie said rain or shin we be thier :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/los-angel...ecast-month.asp :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 23 2010, 10:24 PM~19148199
> *real ridas do.....if you don't like it, stay away.
> *


shits stoopid :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 23 2010, 03:13 PM~19144748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Fontana... Long ways from L.A.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 24 2010, 12:37 AM~19150521
> *shits stoopid :uh:
> *


no. what's stupid is 90% of your post. you need to think before you speak. :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 24 2010, 07:33 AM~19151451
> *That's Fontana... Long ways from L.A.
> *


i don't put to much interest in a 7 day forecast cause a lot can change by that 7th day.


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Nov 24 2010, 07:55 AM~19151604
> *LETS DO THIS
> *



X 2 I'm ready


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Nov 24 2010, 07:55 AM~19151604
> *LETS DO THIS
> *


THAT'S the attitude we need in this topic :cheesy:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 23 2010, 09:24 PM~19148199
> *real ridas do.....if you don't like it, stay away.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 23 2010, 08:44 PM~19147706
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> *




every thing is on sale!... just in time for the streetlow show!

if u cant catch us this week catch us at the show!...

Hoppos teaming up with streetlow doin it big man!

TTT


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Weather looking sunny ! TTT


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

How many trophy for dub you havin....


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Street mild and radical for 2000's


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WEATHER CHANNEL REPORTS NO RAIN....MIGHT BE CLOUDY N ABOVE 60'S!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 24 2010, 10:25 AM~19152234
> *Weather looking sunny ! TTT
> *


TTT


http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/90037


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Make sure to spread the word on your Facebook, MySpace, and Twitter that your going to the streetlow l.a sports carshow.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2010, 10:49 AM~19152383
> *WEATHER CHANNEL REPORTS NO RAIN....MIGHT BE CLOUDY N ABOVE 60'S!!! :biggrin:
> *


great weather for a show!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Just RECONFIRMED for the LA Sports Arena car show and now it's on Sunday, November 28th (rain date). Jesse Borrego who played "El Duran" in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" will be along side the car he drove in the movie.  My 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline "El Duran" representing TECHNIQUES Car Club and it will be at the car show with Jesse Borrego in the STREETLOW booth taking pic and signing autographs for the Gente at the car show on Sunday, November 28th.  

Great job STREETLOW MAGAZINE for adding my good Homies MC Poncho, ALT aka The Saint and my Brothers Seven, Leno and Redwood will all be performing on the main stage and representing TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Car Club and HELLAFYDE RECORDS to the FULLEST so if you want to see Chicano Rappers that are true low riders. Then we will see you on Sunday, November 28th cause SLM is bring it all back to the City of Los Angeles.*






















:nicoderm: uffin: :420: :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 24 2010, 08:42 AM~19151511
> *i don't put to much interest in a 7 day forecast cause a lot can change by that 7th day.
> *


TTT 4da homies from West Side CC. C [email protected] da Show, rain,sleet or snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 23 2010, 08:38 PM~19147640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wud up louu????????


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 22 2010, 08:18 AM~19131372
> *saturday :biggrin:
> *


$ 4sho!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

DEC 5TH 2010


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENTS! RIGHT BEFORE THE STREET LOW SHOW!

11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762
909 923 5553

HOPPOSONLINE.COM

HIGH QUALITY BILLET ALUM.
SWITCH HANDLES=(ON SALE)35$

PREWIRE (READY TO GO)=48$

CHEVY BOWTIE HOPPOS EDITION= 65$ OR 2 FOR 120$


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice weather in l.a. new commercial on the radio. Like James brown would say." I feel good"


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Nov 24 2010, 04:07 PM~19154393
> *GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENTS! RIGHT BEFORE THE STREET LOW SHOW!
> 
> 11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762
> ...


NICE


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

YA....Gamekilla should be posted, in LA with LOS ANGELES CC


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Nov 24 2010, 12:42 PM~19153789
> *
> TTT 4da homies from West Side CC. C [email protected] da Show, rain,sleet or snow!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD SHOW RAIN OR SHINE.!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Nov 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19154393
> *GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENTS! RIGHT BEFORE THE STREET LOW SHOW!
> 
> 11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 23 2010, 10:55 PM~19150036
> *i have no windshield wipers on the 61  :/
> *


  DAT MAKES 50 TOO 100 OF US!!! IVE BEEN LIKE DAT FOR, HHMMMMMMMM SAY 20 YRS.!!! IF U ALL KNOW ME, YALL KNOW WASSUPP!!!! LOL!! VIVA EL 'AZTEC PRIDE' :biggrin:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 23 2010, 10:55 PM~19150036
> *i have no windshield wipers on the 61  :/
> *


X65 Bring Rain-X just in case :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

EH SOUTHSIDE HOMIES.YOU VATOS HAVE THE BEST WEATHER IN THE WORLD AND THIS SHOW HAS BEEN PUT OFF DUE TO RAIN TILL THIS SAT.I KNOW ITS HARD TO TAKE THE RANFLAS OUT IN THE RAIN BUT GILBERT HD BROUGHT STREETLOW TO YOUR SPORTS ARENA FOR YOU TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.YOU VATOS THAT KNOW GILBERT (THE FIRME VATO THAT HE IS).SUPPORT THE HOMIE AND KNOW THAT IF IT RAINS YOU VATOS ARE AT LEAST GUARANTEED A WT T-SHIRT CONTEST BECAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS STREETLOW IS FAMOUS FOR THEIR FIRME HYNAS (MODELS). SO SOLDIER UP CARNALES AND MAKE THIS SHOW A GOOD ONE ......
TILL THE HUB CAPS FALL OFF! ! ! ! ! ! ! 


GEORGE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

the weather is looking good so far. 
http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/los-angel...ecast-month.asp


I HOPE EVERYONE OUT THERE HAS A GREAT THANKSGIVING, HAVE FUN, EAT BIG AND PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE BECAUSE WE WANT TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 24 2010, 09:00 AM~19152058
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*DRIVEN! NOT TOWED! FROM LONG BEACH TO DA STRIP.....AND BACK.*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!



.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 24 2010, 11:27 PM~19158557
> *SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!
> .
> *


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE AND HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A BLESSED DAY!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving ! Time to relax with the family and friends. Can't wait for the show on Sunday.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL FROM LA GENTE C.C. :nicoderm:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 24 2010, 07:48 PM~19156547
> * DAT MAKES 50 TOO 100 OF US!!! IVE BEEN LIKE DAT FOR, HHMMMMMMMM SAY 20 YRS.!!!  IF U ALL KNOW ME, YALL KNOW WASSUPP!!!! LOL!! VIVA EL 'AZTEC PRIDE' :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE && TO THE FAMILY.
BOTTOMS UP.!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Still getting calls for Sundays show on thanksgiving. If you know any vendors that can benefit at the show. Please email [email protected]


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2010, 10:49 AM~19152383
> *WEATHER CHANNEL REPORTS NO RAIN....MIGHT BE CLOUDY N ABOVE 60'S!!! :biggrin:
> *


*das wat i wanna hear :biggrin: and yup dat is some nice weather for a show* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 25 2010, 12:25 AM~19158543
> *DRIVEN! NOT TOWED! FROM LONG BEACH TO DA STRIP.....AND BACK.
> 
> 
> ...


yur bragging but yur shits stock :uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 24 2010, 09:33 AM~19151451
> *That's Fontana... Long ways from L.A.
> *


not really and yea it was a mistake


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

av majestics will be there in full effect


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 25 2010, 08:47 PM~19166443
> *yur bragging but yur shits stock  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 25 2010, 01:12 PM~19162912
> *Happy Thanksgiving ! Time to relax with the family and friends.  Can't wait for the show on Sunday.
> *


*I hope your Thanksgiving went well for you & the Familia Homie. I feel the same way when every there is a car show at the "World Famous LA Sports Arena." *  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 24 2010, 08:00 PM~19156663
> *X65 Bring Rain-X just in case  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 24 2010, 10:25 PM~19158543
> *DRIVEN! NOT TOWED! FROM LONG BEACH TO DA STRIP.....AND BACK.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

annyone knows if the show is pre reg only.. or can we just roll in tomorrow...dont want to make the long drive from san diego.. and get turned back...lile last year @ costa mesa... :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 26 2010, 12:29 PM~19169102
> *annyone knows if the show is pre reg only.. or can we just roll in tomorrow...dont want to make the long drive from san diego.. and get turned back...lile last year @ costa mesa... :angry:
> *


I DONT THINK THEIRS A ROLL IN TOMORROW...GOTTA WAIT TILL SUNDAY!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

How bout the fuckn' rain?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 26 2010, 01:36 PM~19169133
> *How bout the fuckn' rain?
> 
> *


no rain for tomorrow , and if it does and people still go there idiots


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2010, 12:30 PM~19169110
> *I DONT THINK THEIRS A ROLL IN TOMORROW...GOTTA WAIT TILL SUNDAY!
> *


I HEARD THERE WAS GOING TO BE A SATURDAY ROLL IN? ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS TRUE :happysad:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a quick question. are suppose to get a pre reg confirmation for the show.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 25 2010, 08:47 PM~19166443
> *yur bragging but yur shits stock  :uh:
> *


yeah it is foo! and it doesn't have a gay ass pedo name like "blues clues". :roflmao: 
remember this?












> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 26 2010, 02:09 PM~19169750
> *no rain for tomorrow , and if it does and people still go there idiots
> *


if you go tomorrow.....lets us know if anyone shows up. :roflmao:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

30 % CHANCE OF A.M. SHOWERS BUT REMEMBER LAST WEEK IT WAS 70%


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Nov 26 2010, 04:02 PM~19170419
> *30 % CHANCE OF A.M. SHOWERS BUT REMEMBER LAST WEEK IT WAS 70%
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat the reg for lowrider bikes


----------



## BEAST (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

FUCK IT RAIN OR SHINE STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE THERE


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 26 2010, 12:29 PM~19169102
> *annyone knows if the show is pre reg only.. or can we just roll in tomorrow...dont want to make the long drive from san diego.. and get turned back...lile last year @ costa mesa... :angry:
> *


THERE'S PLENTY OF ROOM, AND YEA YOU CAN REGISTER THE DAY OF SHOW (SUNDAY). ROLL IN IS 4:00AM EARLY SUNDAY MORNING...


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Just checked the weather a few mins ago. It says Cloudy. No Rain. Its sunny for a whole week.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i'll be driving down to L.A. tomorrow, cant wait for the show on SUNDAY. See you all there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 26 2010, 02:09 PM~19169750
> *no rain for tomorrow , and if it does and people still go there idiots
> *


 :angry: WASUUP WITH ALL DA NEGATIVITY HOMMIE???? :dunno:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 26 2010, 08:03 PM~19171248
> *:angry: WASUUP WITH ALL DA NEGATIVITY HOMMIE???? :dunno:
> *


its my opinion, no negativity !if it rains i think its dumb to still throw a show.. keywrd is 
"I THINK." as in MY OPINION. u do what u do bro


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 26 2010, 08:03 PM~19171248
> *:angry: WASUUP WITH ALL DA NEGATIVITY HOMMIE???? :dunno:
> *


but its going to be clear so let the show go on :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURI (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 26 2010, 08:41 PM~19171499
> *but its going to be clear so let the show go on  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 26 2010, 04:57 PM~19170766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLICK-CLICK BOOYAO!!!! :h5:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>.hitting hard......


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:x:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Nov 26 2010, 10:06 PM~19172618
> *:x:
> *


x2


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 26 2010, 05:43 PM~19170667
> *Just checked the weather a few mins ago. It says Cloudy. No Rain. Its sunny for a whole week.
> *


 :cheesy: *das good to hear...im drivin in from vegas* :biggrin:


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

DAVID THE ENGRAVER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE COME OUT AND SEE THE MOST EXPENSIVE CAR CLUB PLACK MADE WITH OVER 400 DIAMONDS AND ENGRAVING FRONT N BACK ... SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :machinegun:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Nov 26 2010, 05:43 PM~19170667
> *Just checked the weather a few mins ago. It says Cloudy. No Rain. Its sunny for a whole week.
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

Are they giving wristbands?


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

Are they giving wristbands?


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 26 2010, 05:21 PM~19170555
> *THERE'S PLENTY OF ROOM, AND YEA YOU CAN REGISTER THE DAY OF SHOW (SUNDAY). ROLL IN IS 4:00AM EARLY SUNDAY MORNING...
> *


THANX BRO..MEMBERS ONLY.CC . WILL MAKE THE 2 1/2 HOUR DRIVE FROM SAN DIEGO..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Nov 26 2010, 10:43 PM~19172883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

up and getting on the road in about 15 minutes, L.A. BABY HERE WE COME!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 26 2010, 06:41 PM~19171499
> *but its going to be clear so let the show go on  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 06:43 AM~19173962
> *up and getting on the road in about 15 minutes, L.A. BABY HERE WE COME!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 27 2010, 02:41 AM~19173754
> *THANX BRO..MEMBERS ONLY.CC . WILL MAKE THE 2 1/2 HOUR DRIVE FROM SAN DIEGO..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:biggrin: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:56 AM~19174666
> *:biggrin: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

How much is it for walk ins any body know ???


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Nov 27 2010, 11:11 AM~19175063
> *How much is it for walk ins any body know ???
> *


it's 20.00 or u bring gift minus 10


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 05:43 AM~19173962
> *up and getting on the road in about 15 minutes, L.A. BABY HERE WE COME!
> *


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 26 2010, 07:40 PM~19171495
> *its my opinion, no negativity !if it rains i think its dumb to still throw a show.. keywrd is
> "I THINK." as in MY OPINION. u do what u do bro
> *


but that wasn't the key word ... read ur statement u didn't put "I Think" just pointing it out ... have a great day!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

how much for bikes?


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Getting the car cleaned up for tomorrow, going to be the only one there I hope, you will see what I mean when your there, see u guys there going to be a great show, be safe


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

take lots of pics and post them up for those of us that can't make it please


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 27 2010, 03:54 PM~19176619
> *take lots of pics and post them up for those of us that can't make it please
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MANDITORY SHOW FOR THE BIG "T" WE'LL BE THERE N
THE MORNING


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Nov 26 2010, 10:43 PM~19172883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :nicoderm: :h5: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2010, 11:07 PM~19173038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ZFuVLLyevZY&feature


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ready for tomorrow to represent the big GT :biggrin:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

im readyyyyyyy


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

WHERE IS THE CHECK-IN LINE GOING TO BE AT ??


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Nov 27 2010, 11:30 AM~19175152
> *it's 20.00 or u bring gift minus 10
> *


*thanks u jus answered my question i was gonna ask* :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 27 2010, 05:53 PM~19177480
> *ready for tomorrow to represent the big GT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BROTHER :thumbsup: WE GOT THE RIDES DETAILED TODAY. GOT A LITTLE RAIN BUT WERE GOOD


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

does anybody know if there is gonna be wristbands?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 27 2010, 07:11 PM~19177978
> *WHERE IS THE CHECK-IN LINE  GOING TO BE AT ??
> *


WUTS THE LATEST U CAN REGISTER TOMORROW?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

> *thanks u jus answered my question i was gonna ask* :biggrin:
> [/quoted
> 
> incorrect information that was posted earlier. Only cars that registered for the car show can bring the toy to receive the $10 discount. Everyone else thru the gate is $20. No discounts.
> Streetlow


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES IT'S RAINING HERE IN LONG BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 27 2010, 09:05 PM~19178773
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES IT'S RAINING HERE IN LONG BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


SHIT ITS RAINING IN BELL GARDENS ALSO!!! :thumbsdown: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WEATHER SAYS RAIN TONIGHT BUT SUNNY TOMORROW


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer+Nov 27 2010, 08:05 PM~19178773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to the homie in south central and he said its coming down pretty good.  

I'm watching the USC game and its raining in the colosseum.  USC down by 4 and driving with 44 sec. left.


correction...ND just intercepted the ball.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S RAINING IN COMPTON HILLS :angry:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 27 2010, 08:32 PM~19179018
> *IT'S RAINING IN COMPTON HILLS :angry:
> *


i'm watching channel 9 news right now....they'll have an update in a bit.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SHIT!!!! ITS RAINING IN CARSON.... :0


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ITS RAINING IN THE CANOGA PARK


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

It's raining in palmdale.


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NOT GOOD


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Throwing in the towel  

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/channel?sectio...650542#forecast


Rain outside and rain in the forecast. I hope I'm wrong and you guys have a great show!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

dont give up yet!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

why! :tears:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

its not raining in riverside :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

I'M GOING TO CALL MARK THOMPSON TO GET AN UPDATE :biggrin:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Forecast on my phone says sunny for tomorrow :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Nov 27 2010, 10:50 PM~19179183
> *Forecast on my phone says sunny for tomorrow :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 27 2010, 08:50 PM~19179179
> *its not raining in riverside :biggrin:
> *


not yet. its moving west to east. :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 27 2010, 09:50 PM~19179182
> *I'M GOING TO CALL MARK THOMPSON TO GET AN UPDATE :biggrin:
> *


Nah homie leave him alone he's probably smashing on Lauren Sanchez as we speak!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ontario right now....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 27 2010, 08:50 PM~19179182
> *I'M GOING TO CALL MARK THOMPSON TO GET AN UPDATE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Nov 27 2010, 09:53 PM~19179207
> *Nah homie leave him alone he's probably smashing on Lauren Sanchez as we speak!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

No rain in Ontario yet


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

channel 9 news said it should be out of the area by the time people wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Nov 27 2010, 09:55 PM~19179227
> *No rain in Ontario yet
> *


You havn't been outside we got rain on the way back from the Pomona Cruisenight....


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 27 2010, 09:05 PM~19178773
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES IT'S RAINING HERE IN LONG BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


X2 HERE IN ONTARIO :wow:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Just started here. Damn. I'm leaving at 1115 with no wipers


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Nov 27 2010, 08:53 PM~19179207
> *Nah homie leave him alone he's probably smashing on Lauren Sanchez as we speak!
> *


That foo cool like that.


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Hopefully it leaves quickly !!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Nov 27 2010, 09:57 PM~19179257
> *Just started here.  Damn.  I'm leaving at 1115 with no wipers
> *


 :0


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

Tonight
Nov 27

Showers Early
Showers Early

N/A
45°

40%



High not valid after 2pm

Sun
Nov 28

Sunny
Sunny

62°
40°

0%


NO RAIN TOMORROW


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Nov 27 2010, 09:59 PM~19179287
> *Tonight
> Nov 27
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

RAIN.... RAIN... GO AWAY... :biggrin:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 23 2010, 08:38 PM~19147640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE I THINK THIS IS THE RAIN DANCE.   :yessad:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

ITS RAINING OVER HERE N OC


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/vn...r.asp?play=true


http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ca...r.asp?play=true


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Nov 27 2010, 10:10 PM~19179387
> *ITS RAINING OVER HERE N OC
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 10:24 PM~19179542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT KNOW OBAMA WAS A WETHERGIRL


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Nov 27 2010, 09:26 PM~19179582
> *I DIDNT KNOW OBAMA WAS A WETHERGIRL
> *


yup. he's a long legged mack daddy too. first time i seen it, it was on two great big ol tits!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 09:24 PM~19179542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: i dont trust weather peaple


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Nov 27 2010, 10:26 PM~19179582
> *I DIDNT KNOW OBAMA WAS A WETHERGIRL
> *


i was thinking the same thing to.


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

RAIN JUST PAST THROUGH VENICE LOOKS PRETY CLEAR NOW


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Nov 27 2010, 09:42 PM~19179754
> *RAIN JUST PAST THROUGH VENICE LOOKS PRETY CLEAR NOW
> *


 yup....stopped raining here in long beach.


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 27 2010, 10:29 PM~19179616
> *hno: i dont trust weather peaple
> *


YUP WETHERGIRL AND POLITICIAN WHAT A LIER :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

check this out....refresh it in ten minutes and see the difference.


http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/vn...r.asp?play=true


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WE GOT SOME OF THE MODELS GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 09:47 PM~19179799
> *WE GOT SOME OF THE MODELS GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


100% going now :wow: :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry: ITS FUCKEN RAINING HARD IN DA BIG BAD '' S, G, V '' DAMMIT JUST WAXED MY CARS EARLIER, IM SCARED 2 UNCOVER THOSE BASTARDS!! :rant:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 09:47 PM~19179799
> *WE GOT SOME OF THE MODELS GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 10:47 PM~19179799
> *WE GOT SOME OF THE MODELS GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...



:|


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

were good, the rain is done , im in thousand oaks ( ventura county 805 ) 35 min north of los angeles , it started to rain hard @ 6:00 pm and stopped @ 9 pm , see everyone manana!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/vn...r.asp?play=true


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

RAIN JUST PAST THROUGH WEST COVINA, LOOKING CLEAR OUT THERE, AFTER IT WAS ONLY 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF RAIN... I THINK WERE GOOD... :x:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

FUK THE RAIN I'M THERE I AIN'T CHARGING MY BATTERYS FOR NOTHING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

rented a trailer today , Im in Riverside , its still raining ,gona get up at 5am ,if its not raining . ill be out there


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

JUST DROVE FROM SAN FERNANDO VALLEY(RESEDA).. THRU LOS ANGELES. AND ALL THE WAY TO NORTHERN SAN DIEGO... AND ITS RAINING CATS AND DOGS... BUT WE ARE THERE RAIN OR SHINE...MEMBERS ONLY CC.REPPIN NC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Nov 27 2010, 11:31 PM~19180142
> *FUK THE RAIN I'M THERE I AIN'T CHARGING MY BATTERYS FOR NOTHING
> *


  GT


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:x: :drama: 

NO RAIN = FOR SURE WE ARE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

IT'S CLEAR OVER HERE IN LONG BEACH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 10:47 PM~19179799
> *WE GOT SOME OF THE MODELS GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


CHAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 28 2010, 12:33 AM~19180557
> *IT'S CLEAR OVER HERE IN  LONG BEACH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STILL RAIN ON THE IE


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ITS CLEAR OVER HERE IN SAN GABRIEL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE ABOUT TO ROLL OUT IN 2 HOURS HOPEFULLY ITS NOT RAINING AT THE SHOW WHO IS CLOSEST TO THE SPORTS ARENA POST UP THE WEATHER TO THE TOP


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Where here


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

LA GENTE READY


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES 818 READY


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

ON MY WAY OUT FROM SANTA PAULA SEE YOU GUYS LATTER DRIVE SAFE... :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm up and ready to hit the show with the homies from Strictly Family Car Club


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks clear its going to be a good day.....


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

in san fernando and its all clear skies.


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

all clear good to go!!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Just waking up in the morning gotta thank god.....

See you at the show !


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

Members Only Heading Out


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 28 2010, 01:40 AM~19180774
> *RARECLASS IE ABOUT TO ROLL OUT IN 2 HOURS HOPEFULLY ITS NOT RAINING AT THE SHOW WHO IS CLOSEST TO THE SPORTS ARENA POST UP THE WEATHER TO THE TOP
> *


 No rain here in compton. Bout to get up and hit the car wash and go up there!!!! The big I go be in the house: )


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

its not raining here :biggrin: nc


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

The line to get in is hella disorganized!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 27 2010, 11:47 PM~19179799
> *WE GOT SOME OF THE MODELS GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

About a hour away from mcdolnalds lol


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

glad it ended up being a nice day for you guys... wish i was there :tears:


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

In the game at streetlow car show.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 28 2010, 11:46 AM~19182030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool pics keep them coming


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 28 2010, 10:46 AM~19182030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Heading out there..... sucks there's no hop!!!! It's sunny out here..


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

Fuck streetlow magazine , I waited three hours in line , n didn't get , n they couldn't kick down free entrance pass , after I spent 400 on getting the car towed down there n another 325 to get it towed back home


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

Here some more pic.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 28 2010, 09:46 AM~19182030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picks


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 28 2010, 11:10 AM~19182431
> *Heading out there..... sucks there's no hop!!!! It's sunny out here..
> *


Yup my boy big john brought 4 cars and no hopp with pre reg


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 28 2010, 12:13 PM~19182444
> *Fuck streetlow  magazine  , I waited three hours in line , n didn't get    , n they couldn't kick down free entrance pass , after I spent 400 on getting the car towed down there n another 325 to get it towed back home
> *



why you didn't get in?? was it full??

I tough they had like a big ass parking lot to fit everybody


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Dam I wish I was ther. Had to werk


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;CANCELED DA HOP AT DA SHOW :0 :0


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

Streetlow are unprofessional , I might have to start throwing car shows


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*So what's the 411, :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: on the show.*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 28 2010, 01:31 PM~19182921
> *Streetlow are unprofessional , I might have to start  throwing car shows
> *


wat happen


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 28 2010, 12:14 PM~19182454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 02:41 PM~19182956
> *wat happen
> *


Move in line was shut down at 10.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 28 2010, 01:51 PM~19183005
> *Move in line was shut down at 10.
> *


that sucks good thing i didnt go


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 28 2010, 02:51 PM~19183005
> *Move in line was shut down at 10.
> *


 :wow: :wow: ...thats crazy!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY SAYS:

Fuck ALL car shows (except club events). Think about the whole car show concept fellas, you are paying someone or some entinty 40-50 dollars of your money to judge your car and they give you a 10 dollar trophy.

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ive gone to free car shows better than this one . If you didn't make it , you really didn't miss much . :thumbsdown:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 28 2010, 01:51 PM~19183005
> *Move in line was shut down at 10.
> *


I take it there was still cars waiting to get in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 19BELAIR57_@Nov 28 2010, 03:21 PM~19183182
> *Ive gone to free car shows better than this one . If you didn't make it  , you really didn't miss much .  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :wow: :wow: glad i didnt drive almost 2 hours for that show!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 01:53 PM~19183014
> *that sucks good thing i didnt go
> *


X63 :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19BELAIR57_@Nov 28 2010, 02:21 PM~19183182
> *Ive gone to free car shows better than this one . If you didn't make it  , you really didn't miss much .  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2.....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

G


> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Nov 28 2010, 03:02 PM~19183434
> *X2.....
> *


 Man you. Are so right! You did not miss shit and ant no. Hop! I have. Bin trying. To get my money back all morning! !! Thay dont have to trip off. Me coming no more! !!!


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad i stood home last day with fam dont regret at all !


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

damn was tryin to go to this show but after reading all those things maybe its a good thing i didnt make it :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Nov 28 2010, 04:28 PM~19183563
> *Glad i stood home last day with fam dont regret at all !
> *


soundz to me like it was a better choice to have a lazy sunday and watch movies,and order pizza with the fam.......cause 2marow back to the grind!!  :tears:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

didnt they have the same problems at the costa mesa shows?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 28 2010, 03:18 PM~19183515
> *G
> Man you. Are so right!  You did not miss shit and ant no. Hop! I have. Bin trying. To get my money back all morning! !!  Thay dont have to trip off. Me coming no more! !!!
> *


What hapn w da hop???


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19183061
> *EBAY SAYS:
> 
> Fuck ALL car shows (except club events). Think about the whole car show concept fellas, you are paying someone or some entinty 40-50 dollars of your money to judge your car and they give you a 10 dollar trophy.
> ...



and thats if you win anything, street low only has first and second, and their trophy presentation is always like at 9 pm and all fuck up,,

nothing to do with the show tho, sometimes it gets pretty good so you forget about them thropies ,,


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Voltron+Nov 28 2010, 07:55 AM~19181413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :nono: :drama: 
Glad I stayed home. Forget streetlow shows for me too


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

WAS EVEN BETTER SANTA FE DAM, @ SAN GABRIEL VALLEY.. YESTERDAY ( GOOD TIMES..) ...  FUCK, STREETLOW..


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 28 2010, 04:04 PM~19183061
> *EBAY SAYS:
> 
> Fuck ALL car shows (except club events). Think about the whole car show concept fellas, you are paying someone or some entinty 40-50 dollars of your money to judge your car and they give you a 10 dollar trophy.
> ...


  

Damn right !!....And, after all the money that we put into our rides......

They should be paying US for bringing our rides so they can make money !!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 28 2010, 03:22 PM~19183191
> *I take it there was still cars waiting to get in?
> *


YUP :angry:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA's 19th ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 5TH 2011...MARK YOUR CALENDARS.. YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 28 2010, 04:01 PM~19184074
> *YUP :angry:
> *


:wave:
My dad told me what happened, so lame! Glad I didnt try to go


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:angry: MAN THAT SHIT SUCKED IT WAS A NASTY ASS WAIT FOR NOTHING ALL THE WAY DOWN FROM SANTA BARBARA AND DIDNT GET IN EVEN THOUGH WE WHERE PRE REG THAT WAS WACK!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 28 2010, 02:18 PM~19183515
> *G
> Man you. Are so right!  You did not miss shit and ant no. Hop! I have. Bin trying. To get my money back all morning! !!  Thay dont have to trip off. Me coming no more! !!!
> *


damn that s dirty hope u get your money back og


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Nov 28 2010, 05:22 PM~19184213
> *:angry: MAN THAT SHIT SUCKED IT WAS A NASTY ASS WAIT FOR NOTHING ALL THE WAY DOWN FROM SANTA BARBARA AND DIDNT GET IN EVEN THOUGH WE WHERE PRE REG THAT WAS WACK!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



Is that u Mito? Damn heard it got shut down as u guys where in line or sumthing like that


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Nov 28 2010, 06:58 PM~19184498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were there any hot chicks at least???


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

no


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

It was a nice day for a car show.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

DAM I MISSED A BOMB ASS SHOW BEAUTIFUL CARS N WEATHER WAT MORE COULD U ASK FO  :angel: :banghead:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Nov 28 2010, 06:22 PM~19184686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 28 2010, 07:15 PM~19184618
> *DAM I MISSED A BOMB ASS SHOW BEAUTIFUL CARS N WEATHER WAT MORE COULD U ASK FO    :angel:  :banghead:
> *


heard the show sucked and no hot chicks!!!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

YOU DIDNT MISS SHIT!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 06:29 PM~19184747
> *heard the show sucked and no hot chicks!!!!!
> *


Whats do you except with cold weather. :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 07:29 PM~19184747
> *heard the show sucked and no hot chicks!!!!!
> *


MAJESTICS HAD THEM :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 28 2010, 07:32 PM~19184769
> *Whats do you except with cold weather. :uh:
> *


something decent at least!....the traffic show last month had hot chicks and even a porn star








cant post nude but you get the idea


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2010, 07:46 PM~19184887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics? :dunno:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 28 2010, 03:38 PM~19183615
> *didnt they have the same problems at the costa mesa shows?
> *



Yup.....same thing they bothed sucked


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn too bad it sucked... had a lot of potential to be a great show.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> what a beauty!!...any more pics of her?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > what a beauty!!...any more pics of her?
> 
> 
> GO IN THE MAJESTICS LA TOPIC THERE ARE A GANG OF PICS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 28 2010, 07:13 PM~19182444
> *Fuck streetlow  magazine  , I waited three hours in line , n didn't get    , n they couldn't kick down free entrance pass , after I spent 400 on getting the car towed down there n another 325 to get it towed back home
> *


damm that sucks, promoters or magazines dont relise that shit like this causes people not to attend there shows or support their magazines. 

if streetlow was right they could of atleast gave u free passes.


for every car that got turned down after waiting in line theres 6 more that wont attend next year. i would be pissed off as well.
especially how times are. that feria could of went to presents or soemthing towards ur car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 28 2010, 08:01 PM~19185050
> *GO IN  THE MAJESTICS LA TOPIC  THERE  ARE  A  GANG OF  PICS
> *


kool thanx


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

aint gunna lie it was unorganized to get in. that being said, if you were one of the lucky ones to get in it was a bad ass show as far of the cars they attracted. cool as vibe everyone showed luv good first show.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Nov 29 2010, 12:22 AM~19184213
> *:angry: MAN THAT SHIT SUCKED IT WAS A NASTY ASS WAIT FOR NOTHING ALL THE WAY DOWN FROM SANTA BARBARA AND DIDNT GET IN EVEN THOUGH WE WHERE PRE REG THAT WAS WACK!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


damm thats fucked up. 
the way i look at it,shit like this is what cause people to boycott shows. 

streetlow barely puts out magazines seasonal,and the coverage is usually from a year or so. you would think they would go the extra mile to keep the community happy and be glad people are showing up to support them.

not take there money and fuck em.

:angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Nov 28 2010, 05:24 PM~19184231
> *damn that s dirty hope u get your money back og
> *


Good luck with that!! 3 years ago I had 2 cars & 2 bikes pre reg, got in line @ 5am at 12:30pm was still waiting to get in, show had already started so we decided to leave. When we asked for our money back they said "call the office next week. It's not that we need your money but we can't give you a refund until all the cars are in" I called and e-mailed numerous times over the following year getting bs promises that my refund was on its way. Needless to say I never got my money back.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 05:50 PM~19184911
> *any more pics? :dunno:
> *


----------



## LEFTY-XPLIZIT C.C (Nov 23, 2010)

FUCK STREELOW THEY SHUT US DOWN AT 9:30 AFTER WAITING 2NHALF HOURS THAT'S BULLSHIT NEVER AGAIN FOR A STREETLOW SHOW


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

they only care about money , they could had easily gave the cars that were waiting free admission to the show , we got nothing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

IF U ASK ME IT WAS MORE THE COPS RUNNING THE SHOW THEN STREETLOW MAN THAT SUCKS THAT NIGHT LIFE GOT TRUN AWAY AND NOT ONLY THAT SOME CLUB CUT INFONT OF THEM TO TOP IT OFF THEY SHOULD OF WAIT JUST LIKE EVERYONE AND THAT SUCKS ONE HOMIE BOY PAID RIGHT AT THE GATE FOR HIS MOTORCYCLE GAVE THE MAN THE MONEY THE COP STANDS RIGHT INFRONT OF HIM AND SAYS NO MORE CARS OR BIKES COMEING IN THAT SUCKS AND EVEN FOR THE VENDORS BUT BEST BELIVE IF IT WAS UP NORTH U WOULD OF HAD ALL THE CARS IN THE DAY BEFORE NOT THE SAME DAY LIKE WE HAD THEY SHOULD OF NOT HAD A ALOT OF TRAILERS BLOCKING THE WAY IN THEY SHOULD OF HAD A SPACE TO DROP OF THE CARS MAN SMALL CARS SHOW OR KICKING BACK AT THE PARK IS MORE BETTER THEN THE SHOW TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

NOT ONLY THAT ONE PIG WAS TAKEING PIXS OF THE CARS GOING BY WHEN ALL THE CARS WERE LINE UP!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

Members only comin back from san Diego I think they still judging....these fools judged my car on top of the fuckin trailer around 530 isn't that sum bullshit......over all lame show


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2010, 07:09 PM~19185124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 03:37 PM~19183610
> *soundz to me like it was a better choice to have a lazy sunday and watch movies,and order pizza with the fam.......cause 2marow back to the grind!!   :tears:
> *


DAMMMMMM RIGHT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Voltron+Nov 28 2010, 07:55 AM~19181413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: and these are some of the reasons i dont go or support streetlow


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19185618
> *IF U ASK ME IT WAS MORE THE COPS RUNNING THE SHOW THEN STREETLOW MAN THAT SUCKS THAT NIGHT LIFE GOT TRUN AWAY AND NOT ONLY THAT SOME CLUB CUT INFONT OF THEM TO TOP IT OFF THEY SHOULD OF WAIT JUST LIKE EVERYONE AND THAT SUCKS ONE HOMIE BOY PAID RIGHT AT THE GATE FOR HIS MOTORCYCLE  GAVE THE MAN THE MONEY THE COP STANDS RIGHT INFRONT OF HIM AND SAYS NO MORE CARS OR BIKES COMEING IN THAT SUCKS AND EVEN FOR THE VENDORS BUT BEST BELIEVE ME IF IT WAS UP NORTH  U WOULD OF HAD ALL THE CARS IN THE DAY BEFORE NOT THE SAME DAY LIKE WE HAD  THEY SHOULD OF NOT HAD A ALOT OF TRAILERS BLOCKING THE WAY IN THEY SHOULD OF HAD A SPACE TO DROP OF THE CARS MAN SMALL CARS SHOW OR KICKING BACK AT THE PARK IS MORE BETTER THEN THE SHOW TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: it happens up north too


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THEIR ...THERE WILL BE 1ST ,2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES AS WELL AS BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION.....
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE IN ADVANCE FOR THERE SUPPORT.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

*One  Vale Madre *


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

THE ONE THING THAT TRIPPED ME OUT IS WHEN THE FIRE MARSHALL MADE SOMEONE ON THREE WHEELS TO DROP IT ON ALL FOURS :uh:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 28 2010, 08:24 PM~19185925
> *:nono: it happens up north too
> *


there were more in it for the money.. charged 2 members 20 bucks to bring in there support cars and there show car wtf


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Nov 28 2010, 08:37 PM~19186047
> *there were more in it for the money.. charged 2 members 20 bucks to bring in  there support cars and there show car wtf
> *


 :angry:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Nov 28 2010, 06:32 PM~19184766
> *YOU DIDNT MISS SHIT!!!
> *


x2 worst show ever


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2010, 07:09 PM~19185124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t
damn torta no wonder evryone is complaining on show


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 28 2010, 07:35 PM~19186027
> *THE ONE THING THAT TRIPPED ME OUT IS WHEN THE FIRE MARSHALL MADE SOMEONE ON THREE WHEELS TO DROP IT ON ALL FOURS :uh:
> *


I was the one they asked to take my car off 3 wheel. I was so suprised I didn't even question it. This show was definitely run by the fire marshals and police. It's a real shame


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP MOTOLOECO


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 28 2010, 09:02 PM~19186303
> *WHAT UP MOTOLOECO
> *



was up biggie al im happy i didnt go to that show :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Nov 28 2010, 09:02 PM~19186301
> *I was the one they asked to take my car off 3 wheel. I was so suprised I didn't even question it. This show was definitely run by the fire marshals and police. It's a real shame
> *


IM NOT POINTING FINGERS OR TALKING SHIT. IM JUST SAYNG IT REALLY SURPRISED ME THAT IT HAPPENED. YOU LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

STYLISTICS SO.LA.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 28 2010, 07:21 PM~19185895
> *:wow: and these are some of the reasons i dont go or support streetlow
> *


i feel u homie valen verga,,that show sucked big time,,last streetlow show i go to,,


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

STYLISTICS SO.LA.


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

pinchi streetlow vale verga the had some fucked hoes,,i could of picked up some hoes of figueroa that looked better than the bitches the had even the hoes on lonbeach blvd in compton look way better than them,,,,they dident judge our cars till afther we took down all the display and had them on the trailers,,,fuck streetlow,,,


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## JVLV8 (Oct 20, 2010)

I like that show!


----------



## JVLV8 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

DID ANYONE GET ANYTHING AFTER ALL????


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 28 2010, 06:11 PM~19184138
> *NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA's 19th ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 5TH 2011...MARK YOUR CALENDARS.. YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS ONE!!  :biggrin:
> *


ON A BRIGHTER NOTE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## JVLV8 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

this show was fucked up :angry:


----------



## JVLV8 (Oct 20, 2010)

Why? My first one...


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Nov 28 2010, 08:06 PM~19185101
> *aint gunna lie it was unorganized to get in.  that being said, if you were one of the lucky ones to get in it was a bad ass show as far of the cars they attracted. cool as vibe everyone showed luv good first show.
> *


 YOU RIGHT BRO, ''DELINQUINTS WAS LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Nov 28 2010, 09:02 PM~19186301
> *I was the one they asked to take my car off 3 wheel. I was so suprised I didn't even question it. This show was definitely run by the fire marshals and police. It's a real shame
> *


THEY ASKED ALOT OF GUYS TO DROP THE CARS ON ALL 4S MY BROTHERS 76 GHOUSE WAS ONE OF THEM.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

FIRST OFF, WITH ALL DO RESPECT, THE LINE UP ORDER WAS STRAIGHT DISORGANIZED FROM BEGINING TO THE END... 

10:00 CAME AND THE" CALIFORNIA STATE POLICE" TOOK CONTROL OF THE CAR SHOW PER" GILBERT" OF STREET LOW MAG, CLOSED THE GATES AND DIDNT LET ANYBODY ELSE IN WHETHER U WERE PRE-REG OR NOT... HIS EXACT WORDS WERE THAT THEY TOOK OVER MEANING THE POLICE...

IT WAS THE MOST BORING CAR SHOW I HAVE EVER ATTENDED... THE POLICE BECAME VERY RUDE AND DISRESPECTFULL... 

THIS IS THE HEART OF DOWN TOWN LOS ANGELES, WHAT WERE THEY THINKING THAT THIS SHOW WASNT GONNA BE PACKED???? IT WAS A RIDICULOUS SMALL PARKING LOTT THAT THEY CRAMMED US ALL IN... ~TOO FUNNY~

I AM REALLY UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT THIS CAR SHOW WAS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY AND DISREGARD TO THE ACTUAL LOWRIDER MOVEMENT... 20 POTTER POTTIES FOR HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE THAT WERE FILLED TO THE TOP WITH SHIT AND PISS IN A MATTER OF A FEW HOURS... 

I WILL NEVER, EVER, SUPPORT ANOTHER STREET LOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW AGAIN... STREET LOW REALLY DID A BAD JOB AND IM SURE THEY KNOW IT... WE SHOULD BOY COTT THERE NEXT L.A. CAR SHOW DO TO POOR STAFFING SKILLS.

AT 5:30 I PUT MY DISPLAY STUFF AWAY CONCIDERING THE SHOW WAS ALL MOST OVER NONE THE LESS THEY FINALLY SHOW UP TO JUGDE MY HARLEY WHICH BY THE WAY IS FULL-CUSTOM AND GOT 2ND PLACE IN SEMI.. "WTF"
FUCK STREET LOW HERES MY PROOF FROM A REAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...

















1ST PLACE HARLEY AND BEST MURALS 2010


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 28 2010, 11:22 PM~19187101
> *FIRST OFF, WITH ALL DO RESPECT, THE LINE UP ORDER WAS STRAIGHT DISORGANIZED FROM BEGINING TO THE END...
> 
> 10:00 CAME AND THE" CALIFORNIA STATE POLICE" TOOK CONTROL OF THE CAR SHOW PER" GILBERT" OF STREET LOW MAG, CLOSED THE GATES AND DIDNT LET ANYBODY ELSE IN WHETHER U WERE PRE-REG OR NOT... HIS EXACT WORDS WERE THAT THEY TOOK OVER MEANING THE POLICE...
> ...


DAMN CLOWNY LIKE THAT DOGG WHO BEAT YOU :angry:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> IM NOT POINTING FINGERS OR TALKING SHIT. IM JUST SAYNG IT REALLY SURPRISED ME THAT IT HAPPENED. YOU LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE
> [/
> 
> Thx


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

EVERY TOPIC I GO TOO I SEE THE SAME RUCAS :happysad:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> FIRST OFF, WITH ALL DO RESPECT, THE LINE UP ORDER WAS STRAIGHT DISORGANIZED FROM BEGINING TO THE END...
> 
> 10:00 CAME AND THE" CALIFORNIA STATE POLICE" TOOK CONTROL OF THE CAR SHOW PER" GILBERT" OF STREET LOW MAG, CLOSED THE GATES AND DIDNT LET ANYBODY ELSE IN WHETHER U WERE PRE-REG OR NOT... HIS EXACT WORDS WERE THAT THEY TOOK OVER MEANING THE POLICE...
> 
> ...


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 28 2010, 10:29 PM~19187156
> *EVERY TOPIC I GO TOO I SEE THE SAME RUCAS :happysad:
> *


YOU MEAN EVRYWHERE YOU GO YOU SEE THE SAME HOES? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 28 2010, 09:29 PM~19187156
> *EVERY TOPIC I GO TOO I SEE THE SAME HOOD RATS!!! :happysad:
> *


fixed.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

DAMN ITS A GOOD THING I WOKE UP LATE. 
STREETLOW KNOWING IT WAS GOING TO BE A BIG ASS CAR SHOW.
THEY SHOULD OF DONE IT SOMEWHERE F'KN BIG. 
C'MON ITS L.A. STREETLOW HASN'T BEEN THERE SINCE THE 90'S.
THEY SHOULD OF KNOWN L.A. WAS GOING TO REPRESENT AND ALL OF LOWRIDING.
&& I THOUGHT LOWRIDER SHOWS WERE F'KING UP TO; BUT NOW STREETLOW MADE THEM LOOK GOOD.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Nov 28 2010, 10:33 PM~19187196
> *YOU MEAN EVRYWHERE YOU GO YOU SEE THE SAME HOES? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC REPPIN SAN DIEGO.. @ STREET LOW SHOW..








FOR THE LAST TIME..


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 28 2010, 10:34 PM~19187201
> *fixed.
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Nov 28 2010, 05:22 PM~19184213
> *:angry: MAN THAT SHIT SUCKED IT WAS A NASTY ASS WAIT FOR NOTHING ALL THE WAY DOWN FROM SANTA BARBARA AND DIDNT GET IN EVEN THOUGH WE WHERE PRE REG THAT WAS WACK!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> DAMN CLOWNY LIKE THAT DOGG WHO BEAT YOU :angry:


MAN, I HAVE NO IDEA DOGG... I KNOW I WAS THE ONLY HARLEY WITH A FULL DISPLAY... I AINT TRIPPING HOMIE, STREET LOW IS STRAIGHT BOO'BOO...  



> > FIRST OFF, WITH ALL DO RESPECT, THE LINE UP ORDER WAS STRAIGHT DISORGANIZED FROM BEGINING TO THE END...
> >
> > 10:00 CAME AND THE" CALIFORNIA STATE POLICE" TOOK CONTROL OF THE CAR SHOW PER" GILBERT" OF STREET LOW MAG, CLOSED THE GATES AND DIDNT LET ANYBODY ELSE IN WHETHER U WERE PRE-REG OR NOT... HIS EXACT WORDS WERE THAT THEY TOOK OVER MEANING THE POLICE...
> >
> ...


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

WORST FUCKING SHOW EVER!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC. NORTH COUTY SAN DIEGO...TTMFT


----------



## BEAST (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Nov 28 2010, 10:48 PM~19187324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 10:37 PM~19187241
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC REPPIN SAN DIEGO.. @ STREET LOW SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm uploading a few pictures of the cars. but i'll be posting the picture of the bitches in the hood rat topic down in off topic. :biggrin:


----------



## JVLV8 (Oct 20, 2010)

More that left one!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JVLV8_@Nov 28 2010, 11:20 PM~19187593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



































THERE YOU GO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Homies listen up that probably the worst show I've gone to first of all fucked up weather second no hoppin third no indoors and last ugly bitches


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Nov 28 2010, 10:48 PM~19187324
> *
> 
> 
> ...




post some more pics of the bitch in black


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

so how did the concert end up going......or did they even have one? :dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

IM SURE STREETLOW IS GONA TAKE IN CONSIDERATION EVERYBODYS FEEDBACK AND WILL TRY TO MAKE IT BETTER...



AS MUCH AS LOWRIDIN HAS GONE DOWN BECAUSE OF HE BIG WHEELS AND SHIT... 

I THINK YOU CANT BLAME NO ONE FOR TRYIN TO KEEP LOWRIDIN ALIVE...

SO NOW THEY KNOW TO HAVE A BIGGER LOT, AND BETTER JUDGIN IF HEY DECIDE TO DO ANOHER SHOW IN L.A ...


BUT THEY TRYIN TO EXPAND AND KEEP THE LOWRIDIN MOVEMENT ALIVE!!! WICH I THINK WE ALL REAL LOWRIDERS LOVE

JUS MY 2 CENTAVOS


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Nov 28 2010, 09:37 PM~19186711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JORGE & ROBERT PUTING IT DOWN WITH THE REST OF THE BLACK N GOLD FAMILY STILISTICS INC. & TRADEMARK.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Any pics of the hop


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Nov 29 2010, 02:38 AM~19188102
> *Any pics of the hop
> *


x2


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

whats up fellas ,
i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out. sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down. Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about.. 

To those who liked our shows, thank you for supporting gilbert and SLM. I wish i could of made it, but i will be back for the beginning of the show season next year. once again thanks for your support everyone and lets keep our culture alive
ralph


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 29 2010, 03:22 AM~19188191
> *whats up fellas ,
> i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out.  sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by  law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down.  Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 29 2010, 02:22 AM~19188191
> *whats up fellas ,
> i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out.  sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by  law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down.  Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about..
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 29 2010, 01:22 AM~19188191
> *whats up fellas ,
> i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out.  sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by  law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down.  Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I HAD A GOOD TIME! I'LL GET VIDEO UP A.SA.P. 

THE POWERS THAT BE DID EVERYTHING THEY COULD TO SHUT THIS EVENT DOWN AND MAKE THINGS THE WAY THEY WERE AT THE SHOW. I PERSONALY HAD PPL COMING UP TO ME AND TELLING ME THANK YOU STREETLOW FOR BRINGING A CAR SHOW BACK TO THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA. OH AND REMEMBER THIS SHOW WAS A FUND RAISER FOR "BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB" AND "PLAYS AND GRADES" 

ANYWAYS, BEEN UP OVER 24 HOURS, IM BACK HOME IN SAN JOSE


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 PM~19184793
> *something decent at least!....the traffic show last month had hot chicks and even a porn star
> 
> 
> ...


Nope need pics


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 29 2010, 04:22 AM~19188191
> *whats up fellas ,
> i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out.  sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by  law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down.  Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about..
> 
> ...



Just keep working on it. I went to a few Streetlow shows and they were pretty good. It sounds like an issue with LAPD. We need shows as much as we need cars in the street.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Nov 29 2010, 01:38 AM~19188102
> *Any pics of the hop
> *


 What. Hop!! There was no hop and how do I get my money. Back thay told me to talk to gilbert and I asked the staff who he was @ where is he and. Nobody no it was a cool show if you like doing. That! But im a hopper that. What I like doing and a show wit no hop is bullshit to me.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 29 2010, 06:31 AM~19188509
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HAY IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR KISSING SLM ASS!!!!! IF YOU WEREN" THERE DON'T DEFEND THEM IT SUCK BALLS !!! STREET LOW WAS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW , THEY SAW THE TURN OUT TWO FRICKEN HUGE PARKING LOTS, AND DID'NT TURN NO ONE AWAY. BLAME WHO EVER YOU WANT IT FALLS ON SLM. MAYBE STREETLOW !!! AND LOWRIDER!!!!!!!! SHOULD ASK TRAFFIC TO PLAN AND RUN THE SHOW'S FOR THEM. SEEING THAY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A BAD ASS EVENT. ALL PROPS TO TO THE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC BEST SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :sprint:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

The show SUCKED big time!!! from waiing in line to the end of the show :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 29 2010, 02:22 AM~19188191
> *whats up fellas ,
> i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out.  sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by  law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down.  Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about..
> 
> ...


YA I SAID THAT SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDER HOMIE... I DONT U WOULD OF MADE A DIFFERANCE WETHER U WERE THERE OR NOT... I ALWAYS PAY ATTENTION! AND I KNOW THIS THE COPS RUNNING STREETLOW CAR SHOW HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH OUR CULTURE EITHER SO LETS LEAVE THAT OUT OF THERE.. BOTH SIDES CAN DEBATE THIS ALL DAY LONG CAUSE I AINT THE ONLY FEELING LIKE OBIVIOSLY... U WANNA HALLER AT ME PM HOMIE....


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Nov 29 2010, 12:38 AM~19188102
> *Any pics of the hop
> *


 :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn I was really upset about not going.... now Im glad!


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 28 2010, 10:50 PM~19187336
> *MAN, I HAVE NO IDEA DOGG... I KNOW I WAS THE ONLY HARLEY WITH A FULL DISPLAY... I AINT TRIPPING HOMIE, STREET LOW IS STRAIGHT BOO'BOO...
> THANKS MARK, I THOUGHT STREET LOW HAD SOME  "STREET CRED" OBIVIOUSLY NOT... THEY OUTTA BE A SHAMMED OF THEM SELVES... $30 FOR A FUCKED UP SHOW.. I AINT TRIPPIN, I KNOW WHAT I GOT "TRUCHA"
> *


TOTALLY OUT OF LINE! MY BROTHER CLOWNEYS HD WAS THE CLEANEST HD THERE BY FAR !! SOMEONE SHOULD GET THAT JUDGE A SEEING EYE DOG CUZ HES OBVIOUSLY BLIND!! STUPID SHIT WHAT A WASTE OF A DAY WE SHOULD HAVE SLEEPT IN :biggrin: THANK GOD MY CAR WASNT READY. THE ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT THE STREET LOW SHOW WAS KICKING IT WITH MY BROTHERS FROM THE BIG TECHNIQUES AND MY HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE......DONT TRIP CLOWN EVERYONE KNOWS YOU SHOULD HAVE WON 1ST IN FULL CUSTOM ....... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> NICE PIC DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2010, 06:21 AM~19188493
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Nov 28 2010, 11:57 PM~19187801
> *Homies listen up that probably the worst show I've gone to first of all fucked up weather second no hoppin third no indoors and last ugly bitches
> *


UGLY UGLY CHICKS........TERRIBLE SHOW WHEN I HEARD IT WAS AT THE SPORTS ARENA I THOUGH OF THE OLD DAYS ...BUT TO OUR DISMAY IT WAS A HIGH SCHOOL PARKING LOT SHOW AT THE MOST..TO MUCH HYPE OVER THE LOCATION. IM SURE EVERYONE ATTENDING, WERE ALSO UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT IT WAS GOING TO BE IN THE SPORTS ARENA..NOT AT THE SPORTS ARENA!. I CANT THINK OF 1 THING THAT I LIKED ABOUT THE SHOW ... IT WAS THE MOST UNORGAINIZED SHOW IVE BEEN TO :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

IVE BEEN GOING TO CAR SHOWS AT THE L.A SPORTS ARENEA SINCE THE 70S CAR SHOWS PERIOD. AND SOMTHINGS NEVER CHANGE WHAT HAPPEN YEASTERDAY WITH STREAT LOW WASNT ANYTHING NEW WHEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE USED TO DO IT THERE WAS THE SAME DAM THING ALOT OF CAR CLUBS OUT THERE HAVE DONE SOME REALLY FUCKED UP SHOWS TO ,BUT THAT BEING SAID STREET LOW AND ANY PERSON OR CAR CLUB THINKING OF DOING A CAR SHOW NEEDS TO LEARN FROM THERE MISTAKES AND MAKE A BETTER SHOW NEXT TIME. L.A SPORTS ARENEA CAR SHOWS HAVE LEFT A BAD EMPRESSION ON THE CITY OF L.A POWERS THAT BE ,THATS WHY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LEFT AND WENT VEGAS WHITH IT ...
I AND MY CLUB WHERE OUT THERE AND THE MOVE IN WAS TERRIBLE THERE WAS NO RESONE FOR ALL THAT AND KEEPING EVEREYONE THERE TILL WAY AFTER SIX IN THE COLD WAS WRONG ..


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

MY CHAPTER DROVE OUR CARS ALL THE WAY FROM ANTELOPE VALLEY :uh: THIS SHOW WASNT VERY GOOD AND I THINK THE WEATHER DIDNT HELP


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

BUT HEY CRENSHAW WAS CRACKIN AFTETRWARDS :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sound like all I messed out on was some bullshit !!


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

"Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about.. "

I would just like to say I disagree with this statement. 

Lowrider magazine has done so much for this sport it gives nation wide coverage to individuals and car clubs. It is the best car show going today hands down it gives all of us shows that we can depend on.

Also every year LRM has a Hall of Fame banquet which reconizes indidviduals who have been in this sport who have made major contributions for over 20 years.

I know for myself I have always appreciated what LRM has done for me and my club for the past 10 years. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB LINE UP *































































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 29 2010, 02:22 AM~19188191
> *whats up fellas ,
> i wasnt there to help out.. but ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO PUT SLM on blast why did you even come out.  sometimes its not in our hands when pd, sheriffs and or the powers to be from the city put the smack down on us... I really feel if you got a beef or something about how we put our shows together then be it.. but dont come out like someone is friggen mayweather or something like that.. Gilbert and all of us, who do our best to put on a good show for you guys work our asses off. Gil does his best to put on the best show that he can. You have to understand, our industry has always been pigeon holed, we get treated like second class citizens by  law enforcement and by alot of venues. our shows go off well , but people assume that homies who get together will always throw down.  Its all about the art and the culture. Thats why we come out and support this business. We all need to work together to keep theses shows around.. And for the homie to say Lowrider puts on a better show than us.. you must not be paying attention how many shows do they actually put on, and i mean they as a staff not another entertainment group? IM guessing none.. Lowrider is a puppet to corporate america, they aint about the culture any more they are all about exploiting a culture and milking it for what its worth.. Even the name lowrider has now been linked to cheezy toys, ear buds, crapy made clothing and glasses that are like 5 bucks.. our culture should never be prostituted out like that.. our industry and culture is not a cheap craigslist whore. its a beautiful vibrant model that needs to be cared about..
> 
> ...


CLUBLORD...You obviously were not in attendance and I am sure your SLM homeboys are not gonna admit to how bad they planned this show and how much they are to blame. I think we fully understand the issue with LAPD but man, that move in set up you SLM had was terrible!! What was the point od pre-registration when they had only one line?? WTF!??...oh and on top of that, no wrist bands included with registered entries?? That was dirty and SLM knows it.

The show was a joke man. The judging was horrible! To what I hear entire clubs were not judged!! Honestly, all the "other" mags talk so much shit about Lowrider and yeah they pull some shit too, they aint' no angels but in my opinion, "other" small time mag's like you guys need to capitolize on that(not being so corporate according to you) and put on some real god damm shows!!! Shows for the people!! Shows for the real riders out there!! Save your money and skip the lames ass concerts!! I personally can give a fuck about some broke ass rapper singing love songs and hustling 5 dollar cd's! 

In my opinion, anyone can rent a god damm parking lot and get some taco stands to sell 7 dollar burritos...c'mon SLM...what happened fellas? I just feel like the sky cleared up so we can attend a good show and you guys let everyone down. This was the first SLM show I had ever showed at and I am pretty sure it was also the last. Let me rephrase that...it is was the last show I will ever enter or attend (if SLM is behind it). You guys lost alot of love and respect from the LA scene...maybe this shit flies in No. Cal but not down here. I am pretty sure I am not alone here.

By the way...Lowrider doesnt put on a better show than everyone...but they do put on a way better show that Street Low Magazine...at least in my opinion. Its funny that you blast LRM as a cop-out to the SLM fuck up yesterday hahahahaha!!! If McPherson Publishing approcahed you guys today and and offered to buys you...what would SLM say to that....SOLD!! If Jada toys would wanna make SLM inspired toys...you would be fools to turn it down! As for Craigslist...shit whos not a Craigs whore these days? I know I am hahahah! As for "prostituting our culture"...I have no clue what the fuck you mean partner...your SLM boys prostituted all of us yesterday, specially making us share 10 fucken rank ass porta potties.

I would include a few "thumbs down" smileys here and there but when i try to use em' it told me they were all out cuz of the posts regarding SLM's show.


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Too much drama... :no:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

I would include a few "thumbs down" smileys here and there but when i try to use em' it told me they were all out cuz of the posts regarding SLM's show.
[/quote]

I found some :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Nov 29 2010, 10:43 AM~19189667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x 85


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

SHOW SUCKED ASS AND AS FOR THE POLICE THEY WERE JUST DOING THERE JOB ITS NOT THERE FAULT SLM TOOK FOREVER TO GET US IN

FUNNY I PULLED IN THE GATE AND ASKED WERE DO I GO THEY SAID LOOK FOR SOMEONE WITH A HEAD SET AND THERE WAS NOONE AROUND SO I ASKED EVERYONE WITH A GOLF CART AND NOOE KNEW WTF TO DO OR SAY SO WE MADE OUR OWN SPOT 

THEN THE BS JUDGING THERE WERE STILL JUDGING CARS AS THEY WERE GIVING TROPHIES OUT AND WE HAD TO FIND A JUDGE TO GET OUR CARS JUDGED 


SHOW HAD POTENTIAL TO BE THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR BUT "EPIC FAIL"
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I FOUND SONE TOO


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 29 2010, 11:58 AM~19190225
> *x 85
> *


X86 :biggrin:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

The problem is that we all expected something bigger and better, but there were a lot of real nice rides and some serious car clubs showed up, like LOS ANGELES, PREMIER, USO, STYLISTICS ( no disrespect to other great clubs i didn't mention ) Yes it is true, the Judging was poor, they didn't judge all the 60's category until 5:00 pm, by then a lot of cars were gone. They never judged my club brother's 61 impala, and when i asked him to bring it up to there attention he reminded me its all about coming out to represent and not for a trophy, but I still feel if SLM cared about us as lowriders, they would refund a lot of good peoples money, and make a formal apology, they should have called up Mike Dee, and Bird from San Diego for the job, they're professional. Move in, to the show was worse than SML Judging, it took literally hours to move in, SML should have invested more on staff, to make things run smoother. Everyone knows a lot of cars from the 30's 40's and 50's can not be on for too long due to overheating. The weather was windy and chilly, and that will discouraged some people from coming out to play. Isn't always eazier to just stay home? At least it didn't rain, and that's what we all really wanted, right? I'm just glad no drama kicked off. There are still people out there that believe that we are all gang bangers looking for trouble. THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT proved to everyone, we can have a function in the heart of L.A. with zero issues. It's time we have more, bigger, and better LOWRIDER events in L.A. Hopefully the next one will be better organized, because that's what we all deserve!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 10:56 PM~19187797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

W C WAS THE SHITTTT SAW ALOT OF THE OLD HOMIES AND KICK IT WITH EVERYONE, IT WAS KOOL.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 29 2010, 12:55 PM~19190621
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THANX VOLO..FOR HOOKIN US UP WITH THE FINE MODELS YOU HAD...I KNOW MY MY PIX ARE ALL THAT SO POST UP THE ONE'S YOU TOOK..


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 29 2010, 10:00 AM~19189378
> *Damn I was really upset about not going.... now Im glad!
> *


x2


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

We are all missing the point in my opinion , i do not go to car shows to be judged and win a trophy, i do not care. We are all trophy winners wheather we spend $300,000 or $3,000 on our car. who's to judge
For me its about representing ourselves and clubs comming together for a cause or not. together we are powerfull. Its about meeting new people, seen old friends, or uniting chapters in one place like Goodtimes,and majestics ( for example ) and talking shit, cracking jokes, and chillen with the family. Its a time to leave all the bullshit and problems at home for one day. Even the rain went away for us
Yes it was not a good show SLM could have done a better job,i was pissed because there were no trash cans but we don't know what goes on behind the scenes, from what i here the fire dept was callen the shots. SLM should take care of those people who couldnt come in who were pre-reg or they will loose respect which is happening. i feel bad for those people who got turn away.
Take the SLM out, and you could call it our show cause without the lowriding comunity they have nothing


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

im glad we didnt waist our time.. thats sucks to people that didnt get there car jugded or tot he people like the guy with the badd ass bike from Techniques that got robbed of a first place trophy.. just my 2 cents


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 28 2010, 10:51 PM~19187350
> *WORST FUCKING SHOW EVER!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 29 2010, 11:12 AM~19190330
> *SHOW SUCKED ASS AND AS FOR THE POLICE THEY WERE JUST DOING THERE JOB ITS NOT THERE FAULT SLM TOOK FOREVER TO GET US IN
> 
> FUNNY I PULLED IN THE GATE AND ASKED WERE DO I GO THEY SAID LOOK FOR SOMEONE WITH A HEAD SET AND THERE WAS NOONE AROUND SO I ASKED EVERYONE WITH A GOLF CART AND NOOE KNEW WTF TO DO OR SAY SO WE MADE OUR OWN SPOT
> ...


*
SOME ONE SOUNDS BITTER AND OLD!!! GET YOUR PANTIES OUT OF THE CRACK!!!*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> > NICE PIC DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 29 2010, 01:41 PM~19190990
> *We are all missing the point in my opinion , i do not go to car shows to be judged and win a trophy, i do not care. We are all trophy winners wheather we spend $300,000 or $3,000 on our car. who's to judge
> For me its about representing ourselves and clubs comming together for a cause or not. together we are powerfull. Its about meeting new people, seen old friends, or uniting chapters in one place like Goodtimes,and  majestics ( for example ) and talking shit, cracking jokes, and chillen with the family. Its a time to leave all the bullshit and problems at home for one day. Even the rain went away for us
> Yes it was not a good show SLM could have done a better job,i was pissed because there were no trash cans but we don't know what goes on behind the scenes, from what i here the fire dept was callen the shots.  SLM should take care of those people who couldnt come in who were pre-reg or they will loose respect which is happening. i feel bad for those people who got turn away.
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


the cause...








:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> NICE ASS PIC


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Badd ass pick dream on


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> > NICE ASS PIC
> 
> 
> sweet!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Nov 29 2010, 02:18 PM~19191264
> *Badd ass pick dream on
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

Sup Greg how u been?


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

wc was the shit :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 29 2010, 02:24 PM~19191297
> *x2 :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Greg how u been?
> *


good and you?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 PM~19191089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 28 2010, 10:22 PM~19187101
> *FIRST OFF, WITH ALL DO RESPECT, THE LINE UP ORDER WAS STRAIGHT DISORGANIZED FROM BEGINING TO THE END...
> 
> 10:00 CAME AND THE" CALIFORNIA STATE POLICE" TOOK CONTROL OF THE CAR SHOW PER" GILBERT" OF STREET LOW MAG, CLOSED THE GATES AND DIDNT LET ANYBODY ELSE IN WHETHER U WERE PRE-REG OR NOT... HIS EXACT WORDS WERE THAT THEY TOOK OVER MEANING THE POLICE...
> ...


X57... They did the same shit in Costa Mesa. Glad I stayed in my warm bed and avoided the drama. After the Costa Mesa experperience I stopped buying their magazine. Worst show experience then and now let it be a reminder :angry:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SHOULD OF KEPT IT AT COSTA MESA.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> > NICE ASS PIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 29 2010, 12:41 PM~19190990
> *We are all missing the point in my opinion , i do not go to car shows to be judged and win a trophy, i do not care. We are all trophy winners wheather we spend $300,000 or $3,000 on our car. who's to judge
> For me its about representing ourselves and clubs comming together for a cause or not. together we are powerfull. Its about meeting new people, seen old friends, or uniting chapters in one place like Goodtimes,and  majestics ( for example ) and talking shit, cracking jokes, and chillen with the family. Its a time to leave all the bullshit and problems at home for one day. Even the rain went away for us
> Yes it was not a good show SLM could have done a better job,i was pissed because there were no trash cans but we don't know what goes on behind the scenes, from what i here the fire dept was callen the shots.  SLM should take care of those people who couldnt come in who were pre-reg or they will loose respect which is happening. i feel bad for those people who got turn away.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ATLEAST streetlow tried to put a show on for you guys.....all shows aint perfect.....some people gotta bitch and cry over a $10.0o wall plaque...


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

and here we are in line at 3 in the morning :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:43 PM~19191838
> *ATLEAST streetlow tried to put a show on for you guys.....all shows aint perfect.....some people gotta bitch and cry over a $10.0o wall plaque...
> *


X2


----------



## lADY-LOW (Jun 11, 2010)

For being a Magazine you would think they had their SHIT Together!I will NEVER,Support Another StreetLow Magazine Car Show or Buy their MAGAZINE! Will Should Boy Cott there Magazine do to poor staff They did the same to my club in Costa Mesa Fuck StreetLow Magazine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 29 2010, 03:43 PM~19191838
> *ATLEAST streetlow tried to put a show on for you guys.....all shows aint perfect.....some people gotta bitch and cry over a $10.0o wall plaque...
> *


u the one that bitch more then anybody on L.I.L. foo :uh: when the last time u gave anybody a compliment muthafugga? dats all u do is bitch,, bitch. :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Nov 29 2010, 08:37 AM~19188984
> *Nope need pics
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 09:00 AM~19189123
> *HAY IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR KISSING SLM ASS!!!!! IF YOU WEREN" THERE DON'T DEFEND THEM IT SUCK BALLS !!! STREET LOW WAS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW , THEY SAW THE TURN OUT TWO FRICKEN HUGE PARKING LOTS, AND DID'NT TURN NO ONE AWAY. BLAME WHO EVER YOU WANT IT FALLS ON SLM. MAYBE STREETLOW !!! AND LOWRIDER!!!!!!!! SHOULD ASK TRAFFIC TO PLAN AND RUN THE SHOW'S FOR THEM. SEEING THAY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A BAD ASS EVENT. ALL PROPS TO TO THE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC BEST SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 04:04 PM~19192004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam man thats sum dope interior bro :wow:   :0


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 PM~19184793
> *something decent at least!....the traffic show last month had hot chicks and even a porn star
> 
> 
> ...


I DRove from vegas and in my opinion i shoulda stayed home, i wished i coulda stayed for the after cruize on the shaw but i was done!!

didnt see this chick but heres some


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@Nov 29 2010, 04:37 PM~19192232
> *I DRove from vegas and in my opinion i shoulda stayed home, i wished i coulda stayed for the after cruize on the shaw but i was done!!
> 
> didnt see this chick but heres some
> ...


u didnt see that girl jynx bcuz streetlow banned her n barriogirls crew! :angry: dats fugged up yo


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 29 2010, 02:00 PM~19191121
> *
> SOME ONE SOUNDS BITTER AND OLD!!! GET YOUR PANTIES OUT OF THE CRACK!!!
> *


HAHAHAH SHOULD HAVE LISTEND T YOU IN THE 1ST PLACE


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 29 2010, 01:49 PM~19191038
> *im glad we didnt waist our time.. thats sucks to people that didnt get there car jugded or tot he people like the guy with the badd ass bike from Techniques that got robbed of a first place trophy.. just my 2 cents
> *



i though u guys were going down for the show. it could have been a bad ass show but o-well. i saw that dude with the silver 64 from santa maria and a few guys from the Brown Sensations. i heard what happend to Nite Life and and few other clubs...there was a whole mess of fucked up shit going on, even @ the gate there were PISSED off people.


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Nov 29 2010, 12:31 PM~19190447
> *The problem is that we all expected something bigger and better, but  there were a lot of real nice rides and some serious car clubs showed up, like LOS ANGELES, PREMIER, USO, STYLISTICS ( no disrespect to other  great clubs i didn't mention ) Yes it is true, the Judging was poor, they didn't judge all the 60's category until 5:00 pm, by then a lot of cars were gone. They never judged my club brother's 61 impala, and when i asked him to bring it up to there attention he reminded me its all about coming out to represent and not for a trophy, but I still feel if SLM cared about us as lowriders, they would refund a lot of good peoples money, and make a formal apology, they should have called up Mike Dee, and Bird from San Diego for the job, they're professional.  Move in, to the show was worse than SML Judging, it took literally hours to move in, SML should have invested more on staff, to make things run smoother. Everyone knows a lot of cars from the 30's 40's and 50's can not be on for too long due to overheating. The weather was windy and chilly, and that will discouraged some people from coming out to play. Isn't always eazier to just stay home? At least it didn't rain, and that's what we all really wanted, right?  I'm just glad no drama kicked off. There are still people out there that believe that we are all gang bangers looking for trouble. THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT proved to everyone, we can have a function in the heart of L.A. with zero issues. It's time we have more, bigger, and better LOWRIDER events in L.A. Hopefully the next one will be better organized, because that's what we all deserve!
> *


YES BUT LET TRAFFIC RUN IT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 05:04 PM~19192004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen thats car in years


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

some more pics....


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Nov 29 2010, 11:31 AM~19190447
> *The problem is that we all expected something bigger and better, but  there were a lot of real nice rides and some serious car clubs showed up, like LOS ANGELES, PREMIER, USO, STYLISTICS ( no disrespect to other  great clubs i didn't mention ) Yes it is true, the Judging was poor, they didn't judge all the 60's category until 5:00 pm, by then a lot of cars were gone. They never judged my club brother's 61 impala, and when i asked him to bring it up to there attention he reminded me its all about coming out to represent and not for a trophy, but I still feel if SLM cared about us as lowriders, they would refund a lot of good peoples money, and make a formal apology, they should have called up Mike Dee, and Bird from San Diego for the job, they're professional.  Move in, to the show was worse than SML Judging, it took literally hours to move in, SML should have invested more on staff, to make things run smoother. Everyone knows a lot of cars from the 30's 40's and 50's can not be on for too long due to overheating. The weather was windy and chilly, and that will discouraged some people from coming out to play. Isn't always eazier to just stay home? At least it didn't rain, and that's what we all really wanted, right?  I'm just glad no drama kicked off. There are still people out there that believe that we are all gang bangers looking for trouble. THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT proved to everyone, we can have a function in the heart of L.A. with zero issues. It's time we have more, bigger, and better LOWRIDER events in L.A. Hopefully the next one will be better organized, because that's what we all deserve!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Nov 28 2010, 04:12 PM~19183783
> *WAS  EVEN BETTER SANTA FE DAM, @ SAN GABRIEL VALLEY.. YESTERDAY                  ( GOOD TIMES..)    ...   FUCK, STREETLOW..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

It seems that every year SLM have the same problem over and over about the move in, in costa mesa they where doing the same shit last time i went to one of their shows it took us like 5 1/2 hrs to get in by the time that we got in it was 2 hours left on the show sucks!!!! thats why i don't even bother to go to their shows anymore because of that just my 2 cents!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 28 2010, 05:11 PM~19184138
> *NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA's 19th ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 5TH 2011...MARK YOUR CALENDARS.. YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS ONE!!  :biggrin:
> *


ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR!!!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jorge63_@Nov 29 2010, 03:47 PM~19191878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SO WHO TOOKS BESTS OF SHOW???....


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

This show was f***** disorganized!!!!!!!!!
noprereg line lined up @ 6 line was already long no sighns or staff telling you were to line up the cops had nuthin to do with it. If the would of got the shit together u wouldt have a mile long line of cars bloking MLK and Fig,witch is why the cops showed up.the staff looked like chikens with their heads cut off,it was almost comic its fucked up how the expect some of these old cars to idle in line for hours moving only a few feet @ a time
I saw some bad ass cars get turned away that sux. This show has potential. 
At the least it showed that you can have a show in L.A. without no drama. All the tension I seen was caused by SLM.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 06:12 PM~19192969
> *SO WHO TOOKS BESTS OF SHOW???....
> *


I THINK SLM IS STILL JUDGING AND ITS MONDAY :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 PM~19193236
> *I THINK SLM IS STILL JUDGING AND ITS MONDAY :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

We saw one of the Staff members driving fast as fuck in his gulf cart trying to avoid the crowd, made a sharp turn and crashed right into the fender of a Town Car. :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 29 2010, 06:47 PM~19193311
> *We saw one of the Staff members driving fast as fuck in his gulf cart trying to avoid the crowd, made a sharp turn and crashed right into the fender of a Town Car.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


pics?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM DIGGING THIS PICTURE RIGHT HERE, THIS SRTAIGHT "POSTER STATUS" GOOD JOB CAMERA MAN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 29 2010, 06:56 PM~19193411
> *pics?
> *


Didn't get a chance to take one. He hit it pretty good though.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 06:12 PM~19192969
> *SO WHO TOOKS BESTS OF SHOW???....
> *


no best of show for bike. but i got 1 PLACE IN SPECIAL INTEREST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 05:54 PM~19192822
> *ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR!!!!!
> *


MY BEST NITE LIFE SHOWS THESE BROS KNOW HOW TO DO A SHOW AND TREAT PEOPLE LIKE FAMILIA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEXHIKAAAAAA


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 05:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 07:44 PM~19194110
> *looks good.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Nov 29 2010, 06:39 PM~19193236
> *I THINK SLM IS STILL JUDGING AND ITS MONDAY :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 05:45 PM~19192763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 11:00 AM~19189123
> *STREET LOW WAS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW , THEY SAW THE TURN OUT TWO FRICKEN HUGE PARKING LOTS, AND DID'NT TURN NO ONE AWAY. BLAME WHO EVER YOU WANT IT FALLS ON SLM. MAYBE STREETLOW !!! AND LOWRIDER!!!!!!!! SHOULD ASK TRAFFIC TO PLAN AND RUN THE SHOW'S FOR THEM. SEEING THAY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A BAD ASS EVENT. ALL PROPS TO TO THE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC BEST SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 thanks


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Lo Nuestro CC I.E. took first place "street customs Bomb Class"


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 5 2010, 06:34 PM~18744932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW IS GOING TO HAUNT FOREVER-----FOREVER-FOREVER-FOREVER!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :banghead: hno: :loco: :x: :run:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE O.G STYLISTICS CC INC. WERE IN THE HOUSE LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 29 2010, 12:56 AM~19188015
> *JORGE & ROBERT PUTING IT DOWN WITH THE REST OF THE BLACK N GOLD FAMILY STILISTICS INC. & TRADEMARK.
> *


YOU SAID IT BROTHER STYLISTICS INC. WAS IN THE HOUSE . :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Nov 29 2010, 05:54 PM~19192821
> *It seems that every year SLM have the same problem over and over about the move in,  in costa mesa they where doing the same shit last time i went to one of their shows it took us like 5 1/2 hrs to get in by the time that we got in it was 2 hours left on the show sucks!!!! thats why i don't even bother to go to their shows anymore because of that just my 2 cents!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x71. But they want to blame it on everyone else. At Costa Mesa they blamed it on the fairground staff now they're blaming it on the cops. Who's fault is it really? I think we all know the answer to that


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS SHOW WAS A WASTE OF $$$$$ AND TIME...... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Nov 29 2010, 04:54 PM~19192822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :werd:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 28 2010, 11:22 PM~19187101
> *FIRST OFF, WITH ALL DO RESPECT, THE LINE UP ORDER WAS STRAIGHT DISORGANIZED FROM BEGINING TO THE END...
> 
> 10:00 CAME AND THE" CALIFORNIA STATE POLICE" TOOK CONTROL OF THE CAR SHOW PER" GILBERT" OF STREET LOW MAG, CLOSED THE GATES AND DIDNT LET ANYBODY ELSE IN WHETHER U WERE PRE-REG OR NOT... HIS EXACT WORDS WERE THAT THEY TOOK OVER MEANING THE POLICE...
> ...


NICE FUCKING BIKE, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

WELL LETS START FROM THE LINE UP......WAIT TIME AND MOVE IN SUCKED!! I ENJOYED ALL THE CARS AND CLUBS REPING..AS FOR THE COPS...WE WERE THE LAST CLUB TO GET IN AFTER TALKING TO CHIEF OF POLICE AND KISSING SOME CULO WE GOT IN IT WAS 10AM... WE ARRIVED AT 6AM NOT TO SAY ALL THE OTHER CARS SINCE 3 AM...NO REASON FOR THE WAIT TIME...NEEDS IMPROVEMENT IF THEY CONSIDER ANOTHER SHOW.

TRAFFIC CC FOR SURE PUT ON A FIRME SHOW NO ONE WAS TURNED AWAY AND JUDGING WAS DONE WAYYYYY BEFORE TROPHIES AND HAD MORE TROPIES 1, 2, 3RD PLACE...NO LUX 70 CLASS BUT AS IT GETS BIGER IAM SURE THEY WILL...

SLM NEEDS TO ASK FOR SUPPORT TO LOCAL CLUBS TO HELP ORGINIZE AND HELP WITH JUDGING AND STAFF, THE STAGE WAS TOOO SMALL THE POWER SUPLLY WAS NOT ENOUGH TO POWER THT BIG AS SET UP OF SPEAKERS...

I WORK FOR THE STATE AND LET ME TELL YOU THEY ARE CHEAP!!! BUT AT LEAST THEY PROVIDE US WITH CLEAN ASS PORTATOILETS......IT WAS SICK THAT OUR LADIES COULD NOT PISS OR SHIT WITH OUT SITTING DOWN AND GETTING ALL FREEEKING DIRTY...AND IT WAS ONLY 10 AM AND SHITERS WERE FREEKNG DISCUSTING.....SHAME ON SLM.......

NOW LETS TALK ABOUT THE JUDGING OUR CLUB DID NOT GET JUDGED TILL AFTER THEY STARTED TO HAND OUT TROPHIES....NOT COOL....MOST OF THE CLUBS HAD LEFT....

NOW LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE PEPS...SUPPORT CLUB CAR SHOWS LIKE TRAFFIC CC AND LA GENTE CC SHOW AND ALL THE OTHER SHOWS PUT ON BY CLUBS...TILL ALL THESE MAGS GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER AND UNDERSTAND WE LOVE OUR CARS AND MOVEMENT AND WE ASK FOR A DESENT ORGINIZED SHOW....WE PAYED IT WAS NOT FREE PROVIDE US WITH A SERVICE SLM U GOT PAID HOMIES!!!!!!JUDGE US HAND US TROPHIES RECOGNICION AND CLEAN SHITTERS AND DONT TURN NO ONE AWAY FIND S BIGGER LOCATION ASK FOR LOCAL SUPPORT DONT GET GREEDY MO FO.....

TTT FOR A SHOW THAT NEEDS IMPROVEMENT...

SUKED FOR THE CLUBS THAT PRE REG AND DIDNT GET IN.........


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 08:00 AM~19189123
> *HAY IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR KISSING SLM ASS!!!!! IF YOU WEREN" THERE DON'T DEFEND THEM IT SUCK BALLS !!! STREET LOW WAS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW , THEY SAW THE TURN OUT TWO FRICKEN HUGE PARKING LOTS, AND DID'NT TURN NO ONE AWAY. BLAME WHO EVER YOU WANT IT FALLS ON SLM. MAYBE STREETLOW !!! AND LOWRIDER!!!!!!!! SHOULD ASK TRAFFIC TO PLAN AND RUN THE SHOW'S FOR THEM. SEEING THAY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A BAD ASS EVENT. ALL PROPS TO TO THE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC BEST SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 GOT DAT RITE!! 'SLM' CHARGED 4 EVERY LIL THING, JUST LIKE 'LRM' DOES! DIS WAS MY 1ST SHOW WITH 'SLM' & MY LAST! U GUYZ ARE BETTER OFF JUST STAYING WHERE U GUYZ COME FROM! JUST LIKE WHAT 'SLM' DID 2 'NITE LIFE CC' JUST 2 MENTION. DAT WAS WRONG! I WAS BETTER OFF GOING 2 A CRUISE NITE OR PICNIC OR SOMTHING! DATS WHY FEW CLUBS OUT THERE THROW THUR OWN SHOWS, 2 AVOID ALL DIS CRAP! SPEAKING OF 'CRAP' I COULDNT BELIEVE DA 'POTTIES' OUT THUR! WOW! THEN 2 THROW YUR 'TRASH' AWAY.....I DID NOT SEE NOT '' 1 '' TRASH CAN AROUND! PEOPLE WERE JUST THROWING THUR TRASH ON DA FLOOR, WHICH I DONT BLAME THEN. OH WELL WHATS DONE, IS DONE! I WOULD RATHER SUPORT ANOTHER 'CAR CLUB SHOW' I SHOULD JUST THROW ANOTHER....'PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA SHOW' YOO ALL REMEMBER? QUE NO!! LOL! GOOD LUCK '''S L M"" :biggrin:


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 05:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: & ANOTHER THING, FROM ALL THOSE STUCK UP BLONDE HEADED WHORES OUT THERE, DAT WHERE SO CALLED MODELS, DIS GIRL WAS DA SHIT!! BY DA WAY HER NAME IS 'JENETTE' :naughty:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 29 2010, 02:41 PM~19190990
> *We are all missing the point in my opinion , i do not go to car shows to be judged and win a trophy, i do not care. We are all trophy winners wheather we spend $300,000 or $3,000 on our car. who's to judge
> For me its about representing ourselves and clubs comming together for a cause or not. together we are powerfull. Its about meeting new people, seen old friends, or uniting chapters in one place like Goodtimes,and  majestics ( for example ) and talking shit, cracking jokes, and chillen with the family. Its a time to leave all the bullshit and problems at home for one day. Even the rain went away for us
> Yes it was not a good show SLM could have done a better job,i was pissed because there were no trash cans but we don't know what goes on behind the scenes, from what i here the fire dept was callen the shots.  SLM should take care of those people who couldnt come in who were pre-reg or they will loose respect which is happening. i feel bad for those people who got turn away.
> ...


X2 WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 07:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE ORIGINAL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB CAR...STYLISTICS JORGE.."FAME"!!!!!!!.EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO HE IS...SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION IF ANYONE MISTAKES THE OTHER CARS PURPLE INTERIOR FOR "FAME'S"...THAT IS NOT US.....STYLISTICS LA INC.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Any more pics of this ride?.........

CLEAN!!!!


----------



## lowridin (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey I remember even when Blvd Magazine had a couple of car shows at the L.A Sports Arena a few years back. I think the first one they threw was off the hook! Maybe back in the early 2000's. Indoor arena hopping, indoor-outdoor event. And the parking lot was what it was meant to be, a parking lot. Im not saying its easy to throw a car show, but if you're a major magazine, do a little homework and make sure theres going to be a hop, guarantee pre-reg, and when it comes to spectator admission, dont charge 20 bucks for a show like that. Were still in a recession, that was a hard earned 20 bucks I gave up! Not counting the 10 dollars I shelled out for parking in the stadium parking lot. Better not to have a dis-organized show and have every other person complain. Never heard of anyone complain at Nite Life S.B. shows or Majestics New Years day shows. And these are car clubs! Dont be afraid SLM to ask these clubs on how to throw a show, or to pick a venue. Im sure they can give you guys some feedback, although what i read about turning Nite Life Car Club away after driving over two hours to support you guys, Im not sure they'll give you guys any. Jus my thoughts....


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridin_@Nov 29 2010, 10:17 PM~19196477
> *Hey I remember even when Blvd Magazine had a couple of car shows at the L.A Sports Arena a few years back. I think the first one they threw was off the hook! Maybe back in the early 2000's. Indoor arena hopping, indoor-outdoor event. And the parking lot was what it was meant to be, a parking lot. Im not saying its easy to throw a car show, but if you're a major magazine, do a little homework and make sure theres going to be a hop, guarantee pre-reg, and when it comes to spectator admission, dont charge 20 bucks for a show like that. Were still in a recession, that was a hard earned 20 bucks I gave up! Not counting the 10 dollars I shelled out for parking in the stadium parking lot. Better not to have a dis-organized show and have every other person complain. Never heard of anyone complain at Nite Life S.B. shows or Majestics New Years day shows. And these are car clubs! Dont be afraid SLM to ask these clubs on how to throw a show, or to pick a venue. Im sure they can give you guys some feedback, although what i read about turning Nite Life Car Club away after driving over two hours to support you guys, Im not sure they'll give you guys any. Jus my thoughts....
> *


Who was the editor for Blvd Magazine.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Nov 29 2010, 01:31 PM~19190447
> *The problem is that we all expected something bigger and better, but  there were a lot of real nice rides and some serious car clubs showed up, like LOS ANGELES, PREMIER, USO, OG STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES( no disrespect to other  great clubs i didn't mention ) Yes it is true, the Judging was poor, they didn't judge all the 60's category until 5:00 pm, by then a lot of cars were gone. They never judged my club brother's 61 impala, and when i asked him to bring it up to there attention he reminded me its all about coming out to represent and not for a trophy, but I still feel if SLM cared about us as lowriders, they would refund a lot of good peoples money, and make a formal apology, they should have called up Mike Dee, and Bird from San Diego for the job, they're professional.  Move in, to the show was worse than SML Judging, it took literally hours to move in, SML should have invested more on staff, to make things run smoother. Everyone knows a lot of cars from the 30's 40's and 50's can not be on for too long due to overheating. The weather was windy and chilly, and that will discouraged some people from coming out to play. Isn't always eazier to just stay home? At least it didn't rain, and that's what we all really wanted, right?  I'm just glad no drama kicked off. There are still people out there that believe that we are all gang bangers looking for trouble. THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT proved to everyone, we can have a function in the heart of L.A. with zero issues. It's time we have more, bigger, and better LOWRIDER events in L.A. Hopefully the next one will be better organized, because that's what we all deserve!
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 PM~19196582
> *Who was the editor for Blvd Magazine.
> *


Lonnie


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 29 2010, 09:36 PM~19194942
> *FAKEILISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 29 2010, 10:33 PM~19196647
> *Ronnie
> *


.....and he learned the ropes from Alberto and El Larry. These men knew what it took to throw a major show. You have to prep and have available staff on hand.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 07:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK FOR THE PIC ON ''FAME'' DREAM ON IT WAS KOOL TALKING TO U


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> I DRove from vegas and in my opinion i shoulda stayed home, i wished i coulda stayed for the after cruize on the shaw but i was done!!
> 
> didnt see this chick but heres some
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> > I DRove from vegas and in my opinion i shoulda stayed home, i wished i coulda stayed for the after cruize on the shaw but i was done!!
> >
> > didnt see this chick but heres some
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

<span style='color:gray'>*QUANTATY & QUALITY....HOLLA!!!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

<span style='color:green'>
*
WESTSIDE C.C. MORE CARS THAN MEMBERS..................*


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19192901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean pic bro. I didn't see you at the show. Next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

hmm let me put this lightly "the show sucked, but the majestics was in the house reppn!!!"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*AINT THERE ANOTHER O.G. LE CABRIOLET MISSING HERE........  *


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 29 2010, 08:36 PM~19194942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAKELISTICS OR EXLISTICS NOT THE REAL DEAL.STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES IS THE ONLY OFFICIAL STYLISTICS IN LOS ANGELES COUNTY.


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> > > I DRove from vegas and in my opinion i shoulda stayed home, i wished i coulda stayed for the after cruize on the shaw but i was done!!
> > >
> > > didnt see this chick but heres some
> > >
> > ...


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

HOW ABOUT INCLUDING PHOENIX IN YOUR CALENDAR AS ONE OF THE TOUR STOPS THERE ARE PLENTY OF VENUES I HAVE THE LIST OF VENUES FOR MEDIUM TO LARGE SHOWS,


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridin_@Nov 29 2010, 11:17 PM~19196477
> *Hey I remember even when Blvd Magazine had a couple of car shows at the L.A Sports Arena a few years back. I think the first one they threw was off the hook! Maybe back in the early 2000's. Indoor arena hopping, indoor-outdoor event. And the parking lot was what it was meant to be, a parking lot. Im not saying its easy to throw a car show, but if you're a major magazine, do a little homework and make sure theres going to be a hop, guarantee pre-reg, and when it comes to spectator admission, dont charge 20 bucks for a show like that. Were still in a recession, that was a hard earned 20 bucks I gave up! Not counting the 10 dollars I shelled out for parking in the stadium parking lot. Better not to have a dis-organized show and have every other person complain. Never heard of anyone complain at Nite Life S.B. shows or Majestics New Years day shows. And these are car clubs! Dont be afraid SLM to ask these clubs on how to throw a show, or to pick a venue. Im sure they can give you guys some feedback, although what i read about turning Nite Life Car Club away after driving over two hours to support you guys, Im not sure they'll give you guys any. Jus my thoughts....
> *


 :yessad: THEY AINT WELCOME BACK IN LOS!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*
WESTSIDE C.C.*


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

THIS WAS MY FIRST STREET LOW SHOW I HAD A VERY BAD EXPERINCE WITH THERE STAFF BEING UNFAIR TO SOME OF US VENDORS IN 14 YEARS DOING SHOWS I NEVER SEENING ANYTHING LIKE THIS I WILL NEVER SUPPORT THEM


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

THIS WAS MY FIRST STREET LOW SHOW I HAD A VERY BAD EXPERINCE WITH THERE STAFF BEING UNFAIR TO SOME OF US VENDORS IN 14 YEARS DOING SHOWS I NEVER SEENING ANYTHING LIKE THIS I WILL NEVER SUPPORT THEM :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: T T T


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19196582

THAT IS LONNIE LOPEZ ALBERTO LOPEZ BROTHER HE WILL BE PUTTING UP A WEB SITE & TRYING TO BRING BACK BLVD MAGAZINE AGAIN 

WWW.BLVDMAGZ.NING.COM


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 PM~19196582
> *Who was the editor for Blvd Magazine.
> *


LONNIE LOPEZ, ALBERTO LOPEZ'S CARNAL
BLVD WILL BE BACK SOON THE MAGAZINE & WEBSITE

WWW.BLVDMAGZ.NING.COM


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 30 2010, 12:08 AM~19197635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would have paid $20 just for this... :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 29 2010, 07:08 PM~19193577
> *no best of show for bike. but i got 1 PLACE IN SPECIAL INTEREST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

COVERAGE FROM STREETLOW SHOW MORE ON MY THREAD. LINK IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> I THINK SLM IS STILL JUDGING AND ITS MONDAY :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> it's Tuesday now, are they still judgeing?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> > I THINK SLM IS STILL JUDGING AND ITS MONDAY :dunno: :dunno:
> >
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > it's Tuesday now, are they still judgeing?
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 29 2010, 07:08 PM~19193577
> *no best of show for bike. but i got 1 PLACE IN SPECIAL INTEREST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## CHUPACABRAS (Sep 23, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Nov 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19195979
> *WELL LETS START FROM THE LINE UP......WAIT TIME AND MOVE IN SUCKED!! I ENJOYED ALL THE CARS AND CLUBS REPING..AS FOR THE COPS...WE WERE THE LAST CLUB TO GET IN AFTER TALKING TO CHIEF OF POLICE AND KISSING SOME CULO WE GOT IN IT WAS 10AM... WE ARRIVED AT 6AM NOT TO SAY ALL THE OTHER CARS SINCE 3 AM...NO REASON FOR THE WAIT TIME...NEEDS IMPROVEMENT IF THEY CONSIDER ANOTHER SHOW.
> 
> TRAFFIC CC FOR SURE PUT ON A FIRME SHOW NO ONE WAS TURNED AWAY AND JUDGING WAS DONE WAYYYYY BEFORE TROPHIES AND HAD MORE TROPIES 1, 2, 3RD PLACE...NO LUX 70 CLASS BUT AS IT GETS BIGER IAM SURE THEY WILL...
> ...


those port o potties where there since saturdays game and none of them had toilet paper and stank


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@Nov 29 2010, 04:37 PM~19192232
> *I DRove from vegas and in my opinion i shoulda stayed home, i wished i coulda stayed for the after cruize on the shaw but i was done!!
> 
> didnt see this chick but heres some
> ...


*yup we drove down from vegas and it wasnt wat we thought it was gonna be...dey turned away cars and shut down da hop :wow: never used da bathroom but my homeboy said was pretty crazy in there :barf: wasnt worth da drive  dont think i be driving outta state for another slm show anytime soon....but i did take some pics and there was some nice rides :biggrin: 

and how da hell do u 86 a model and other models from a show? * :roflmao:


----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I attended the show also and all I can say is that show had major potential to be a great event. By the comments posted here I see that a lot of people feel the same way. While we can all agree that Streetlow dropped the ball, let’s be fair and also throw the Boys & Girls club into the equation too. It was originally their event and SLM came into the picture much later.

B&GC are the ones who secured the venue and staffed MOST of the show. They, Boys & Girls club and LA Sports Arena had no idea how strong the Lowrider movement was in Los Angeles or how many people would actually attend. Also take into account that LAPD, USC/Exposition PD and the Fire Marshall painted an overall negative image of the event and they were all were looking for any excuse to shut the show down, going so far as to not even want to unlock the gates. They wouldn’t even allow the use of the other lots for cars. 

The show could have definitely been organized & ran better but it doesn’t matter who threw the show, SLM, Lowrider, Boys & Girls Club whoever, none of them individually or collectively can compete with city government & backdoor politics. The good thing was the Lowrider community that did attend/get in showed the powers that be, that a show can be had with no problems & negativity. You should all be proud of yourselves for that fact alone.

Just an opinion


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DenzelSnipes1_@Nov 30 2010, 10:26 AM~19200243
> *I attended the show also and all I can say is that show had major potential to be a great event. By the comments posted here I see that a lot of people feel the same way. While we can all agree that Streetlow dropped the ball, let’s be fair and also throw the Boys & Girls club into the equation too. It was originally their event and SLM came into the picture much later.
> 
> B&GC are the ones who secured the venue and staffed MOST of the show. They, Boys & Girls club and LA Sports Arena had no idea how strong the Lowrider movement was in Los Angeles or how many people would actually attend. Also take into account that LAPD, USC/Exposition PD and the Fire Marshall painted an overall negative image of the event and they were all were looking for any excuse to shut the show down, going so far as to not even want to unlock the gates. They wouldn’t even allow the use of the other lots for cars.
> ...


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

why hasnt slm responded yet with any comment n apologies? newstyleking and sum of the other dudes that were all up on here promoting there show b4 the show date and rep the mag,, where u guys at? any official wordz from the mag on their website???? they have to be taking some responsibility and give some kind of reasons on why things went so bad for a lot of the ridaz... :dunno:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 PM~19196582
> *Who was the editor for Blvd Magazine.
> *


LONNIE LOPEZ


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DenzelSnipes1_@Nov 30 2010, 10:26 AM~19200243
> *I attended the show also and all I can say is that show had major potential to be a great event. By the comments posted here I see that a lot of people feel the same way. While we can all agree that Streetlow dropped the ball, let’s be fair and also throw the Boys & Girls club into the equation too. It was originally their event and SLM came into the picture much later.
> 
> B&GC are the ones who secured the venue and staffed MOST of the show. They, Boys & Girls club and LA Sports Arena had no idea how strong the Lowrider movement was in Los Angeles or how many people would actually attend. Also take into account that LAPD, USC/Exposition PD and the Fire Marshall painted an overall negative image of the event and they were all were looking for any excuse to shut the show down, going so far as to not even want to unlock the gates. They wouldn’t even allow the use of the other lots for cars.
> ...


Sorry Bro. But fair is fair, and how fair is it to shift the blame to the boys and girls club??? I am pretty sure slm came in as the experts, to help organize this event. truth be said the cops and firemarshalls job is to make sure there is order, and from the looks of it, there was none at this event, someone had to step in, not that i am justifying the cops being asses, but seriously there where plenty of things they could have done, or should have done, for one, you had brothers who pre registered, paid in advanced, that had no asigned lane, folks drove in from near and far, and when the cops took over cause they saw it was all messed up. they are the bad guys??? truth be told it is always easier to point the finger else where, but truth of the matter is slm, should have known better, should have had it all planned out... Common this is a Magazine, they cover shows, how in the hell can you give them so many excuses???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Nov 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19195979
> *WELL LETS START FROM THE LINE UP......WAIT TIME AND MOVE IN SUCKED!! I ENJOYED ALL THE CARS AND CLUBS REPING..AS FOR THE COPS...WE WERE THE LAST CLUB TO GET IN AFTER TALKING TO CHIEF OF POLICE AND KISSING SOME CULO WE GOT IN IT WAS 10AM... WE ARRIVED AT 6AM NOT TO SAY ALL THE OTHER CARS SINCE 3 AM...NO REASON FOR THE WAIT TIME...NEEDS IMPROVEMENT IF THEY CONSIDER ANOTHER SHOW.
> 
> TRAFFIC CC FOR SURE PUT ON A FIRME SHOW NO ONE WAS TURNED AWAY AND JUDGING WAS DONE WAYYYYY BEFORE TROPHIES AND HAD MORE TROPIES 1, 2, 3RD PLACE...NO LUX 70 CLASS BUT AS IT GETS BIGER IAM SURE THEY WILL...
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19192901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good job on the pic's on the 1961 GameKilla. I did talk to you at the show, much love from you car club member......you dudes have alot of class. 
Good work...


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 10:00 AM~19189123
> *HAY IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR KISSING SLM ASS!!!!! IF YOU WEREN" THERE DON'T DEFEND THEM IT SUCK BALLS !!! STREET LOW WAS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW , THEY SAW THE TURN OUT TWO FRICKEN HUGE PARKING LOTS, AND DID'NT TURN NO ONE AWAY. BLAME WHO EVER YOU WANT IT FALLS ON SLM. MAYBE STREETLOW !!! AND LOWRIDER!!!!!!!! SHOULD ASK TRAFFIC TO PLAN AND RUN THE SHOW'S FOR THEM. SEEING THAY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A BAD ASS EVENT. ALL PROPS TO TO THE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC BEST SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

For all the above reason's is why I only support Car club shows, Fundraiser's and Charity event's.


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

COVERAGE FROM STREETLOW SHOW MORE ON MY THREAD. LINK IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 29 2010, 09:58 PM~19195316
> *THIS SHOW WAS A WASTE OF $$$$$  AND TIME...... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


waz up homie


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 29 2010, 07:08 PM~19193577
> *no best of show for bike. but i got 1 PLACE IN SPECIAL INTEREST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My son took 2nd place for 20" mild bikes and got best of plating and best of engraving. We didn't stay to see if there was a overall best of bike trophy. It was way to COLD for my kids, so we just said the hell with this and took off!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 30 2010, 10:23 AM~19200710
> *Sorry Bro. But fair is fair, and how fair is it to shift the blame to the boys and girls club??? I am pretty sure slm came in as the experts, to help organize this event. truth be said the cops and firemarshalls job is to make sure there is order, and from the looks of it, there was none at this event, someone had to step in, not that i am justifying the cops being asses, but seriously there where plenty of things they could have done, or should have done, for one, you had brothers who pre registered, paid in advanced, that had no asigned lane, folks drove in from near and far, and when the cops took over cause they saw it was all messed up. they are the bad guys??? truth be told it is always easier to point the finger else where, but truth of the matter is slm, should have known better, should have had it all planned out... Common this is a Magazine, they cover shows, how in the hell can you give them so many excuses???
> *



As I stated, it was just an opinion from an observer’s standpoint. If anything, I stated that BOTH SLM and B&GC should shoulder the responsibility for the shows shortcomings. You have to also take into consideration; everybody was dealing with Los Angeles City Government politics. We are in complete agreement that things should have been way more organized. Nobody should have gotten turned away. SLM were supposed to be the experts at arranging and organizing, BUT if you're told NO to every request you make, then what would you suggest they do? Im not sure what type of relationships SLM/B&GC even had in place with city government to address these issues before hand. 

The people that pre registered should have been given a separate entrance or something to accommodate them, but if the powers that be say no, what can you do? I went to the Traffic show and it ran smoothly. But there is a reason why it was held in Ontario and not LA, There is a reason why Lowrider has their show in San Bernardino and not LA...when city government wants to make things uncomfortable they know how to do it, with a smile on their face.

SLM/B&GC should have considered a Saturday move in for the pre-registered vehicles at least and had these issues addressed then, but with it raining on Saturday afternoon, was that even a possibility? People were definitely mis-treated and hopefully SLM/B&GC took some valuable notes from this.


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MuddaFugga_@Nov 30 2010, 10:58 AM~19200539
> *why hasnt slm responded yet with any comment n apologies? newstyleking and sum of the other dudes that were all up on here promoting there show b4 the show date and rep the mag,, where u guys at? any official wordz from the mag on their website???? they have to be taking some responsibility and give some kind of reasons on why things went so bad for a lot of the ridaz...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Hi my fellow lowrider women!!




> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN+Nov 29 2010, 08:54 PM~19195250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard what happen to you guys. It's real fucked up! :angry:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't even know that a sucia took a pic with my ride! Thanx chicken hawk! :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 30 2010, 12:36 PM~19201250
> *I didn't even know that a sucia took a pic with my ride! Thanx chicken hawk! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE PIC THOU


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 12:12 PM~19201081
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Post more pics, you took some nice ones!


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> WELL LETS START FROM THE LINE UP......WAIT TIME AND MOVE IN SUCKED!! I ENJOYED ALL THE CARS AND CLUBS REPING..AS FOR THE COPS...WE WERE THE LAST CLUB TO GET IN AFTER TALKING TO CHIEF OF POLICE AND KISSING SOME CULO WE GOT IN IT WAS 10AM... WE ARRIVED AT 6AM NOT TO SAY ALL THE OTHER CARS SINCE 3 AM...NO REASON FOR THE WAIT TIME...NEEDS IMPROVEMENT IF THEY CONSIDER ANOTHER SHOW.
> 
> TRAFFIC CC FOR SURE PUT ON A FIRME SHOW NO ONE WAS TURNED AWAY AND JUDGING WAS DONE WAYYYYY BEFORE TROPHIES AND HAD MORE TROPIES 1, 2, 3RD PLACE...NO LUX 70 CLASS BUT AS IT GETS BIGER IAM SURE THEY WILL...
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 30 2010, 12:36 PM~19201250
> *I didn't even know that a sucia took a pic with my ride! Thanx chicken hawk! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 29 2010, 08:49 PM~19196080
> *
> :0 GOT DAT RITE!! 'SLM' CHARGED 4 EVERY LIL THING, JUST LIKE 'LRM' DOES! DIS WAS MY 1ST SHOW WITH 'SLM' & MY LAST! U GUYZ ARE BETTER OFF JUST STAYING WHERE U GUYZ COME FROM! JUST LIKE WHAT 'SLM' DID 2 'NITE LIFE CC' JUST 2 MENTION. DAT WAS WRONG! I WAS BETTER OFF GOING 2 A CRUISE NITE OR PICNIC OR SOMTHING! DATS WHY FEW CLUBS OUT THERE THROW THUR OWN SHOWS, 2 AVOID ALL DIS CRAP! SPEAKING OF 'CRAP' I COULDNT BELIEVE DA 'POTTIES' OUT THUR! WOW! THEN 2 THROW YUR 'TRASH' AWAY.....I DID NOT SEE NOT '' 1 '' TRASH CAN AROUND! PEOPLE WERE JUST THROWING THUR TRASH ON DA FLOOR, WHICH I DONT BLAME THEN. OH WELL WHATS DONE, IS DONE! I WOULD RATHER SUPORT ANOTHER 'CAR CLUB SHOW' I SHOULD JUST THROW ANOTHER....'PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA SHOW' YOO ALL REMEMBER? QUE NO!! LOL! GOOD LUCK '''S L M"" :biggrin:
> *


TTMFT :twak: :thumbsdown: :machinegun: FUK SLM


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

let me guess the main la sports arena wasnt even use by the pixs that i have seen it was held in the parking lot sad very sad


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Nov 29 2010, 02:50 PM~19191903
> *For being a Magazine you would think they had their SHIT Together!I will NEVER,Support Another StreetLow Magazine Car Show or Buy their MAGAZINE! Will Should Boy Cott there Magazine do to poor staff They did the same to my club in Costa Mesa Fuck StreetLow Magazine!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUK YEAH


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 12:58 PM~19201384
> *Post more pics, you took some nice ones!
> *



Thanks TOPFAN NICE TALKING TO YOU AT THE SHOW  

I will post few more!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 01:43 PM~19201705
> *Thanks TOPFAN NICE TALKING TO YOU AT THE SHOW
> 
> I will post few more!!!
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 01:53 PM~19201791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANDS ITS FOR SALE FOR THE RITE PRICE$$$$$$$


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 01:53 PM~19201791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 30 2010, 01:36 PM~19201646
> *FUK YEAH
> *


Registered 3 cars jus 4 da hop! And my club was there deeeeppp! WTF SLM!??? Then there is no fucn hoPPPP????????? Took it 2da streets anyway!!!!!!! Real lowridin...............................


----------



## lil gizmoe (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 01:53 PM~19201791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY DADDIES RIDE......


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I like when the ladies go to the show looking like this, 
way classier than some raggedy ass freak trying to be sexy.


Nice looking girl dressed up in a nice outfit!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 30 2010, 03:16 PM~19202529
> *I like when the ladies go to the show looking like this,
> way classier than some raggedy ass freak trying to be sexy.
> Nice looking girl dressed up in a nice outfit!  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 30 2010, 10:58 AM~19200539
> *why hasnt slm responded yet with any comment n apologies? newstyleking and sum of the other dudes that were all up on here promoting there show b4 the show date and rep the mag,, where u guys at? any official wordz from the mag on their website???? they have to be taking some responsibility and give some kind of reasons on why things went so bad for a lot of the ridaz... :dunno:
> *


I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW *"DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!" * :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?

*SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!*

AND STREETLOW WILL NOT GIVE UP AND WILL KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE FROM THE STREETS!!


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

thanx for filling us in,, dats cool mayne. sorry that u guys ended up looking like the bad guys,, but ur trying to make things right n thats real cool.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 12:46 PM~19201732
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


:yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...


what about the judging not talking shit just wondering i still won any way but they judge cars when everyone was leaving?


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

how about the money i spent on towing , u going to refund that? i guess not , u guys couldnt even kick down free admisssion passes , so how are u going to ur not about the money lol , slm should stick to the magazine and not throw no lowirder shows, if u were down for the movement u would have got those cars in and gone to jail !!!


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Nov 30 2010, 12:43 PM~19201294
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE PIC THOU
> *


that sucia is chicken hawk's wife :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 30 2010, 04:57 PM~19203375
> *how about the money i spent on towing , u going to refund that? i guess not , u guys couldnt even kick down free admisssion passes , so how are u going to ur not about the money  lol  ,  slm should stick to the magazine and not throw no lowirder shows, if u were down for the movement u would have got those cars in and gone to jail !!!
> *


AT 9:30 YOU COULD HAVE MOVED ALL THE CARS IN THE GATE AND AND THEN COLLECTED THE FEE YOU NEW CLOSING WAS 10:00 MY CLUB WAS THE NEXT TO GET IN GATE AND THAY SAID THEY KNEW NO MORE CARS AFTER TEN. WANT HAPPENED TO PEACEFUL PROTEST GET TAKEN IN AND RELEASED. THEY DONT PRESS CHARGES FOR THAT ,THEN YOU COULD HAVE WROTE THAT IN YOUR MAG, MAYBE CALLED THE NEWS AND SPUN ALL THAT SHIT BACK ON THE POLICE,CITY, AND FIRE :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Nov 30 2010, 05:05 PM~19203458
> *that sucia is chicken hawk's wife :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Wifey's pretending to be models only to get rubbed down by other dude's you see at car shows :thumbsdown:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 30 2010, 04:57 PM~19203375
> *how about the money i spent on towing , u going to refund that? i guess not , u guys couldnt even kick down free admisssion passes , so how are u going to ur not about the money  lol  ,  slm should stick to the magazine and not throw no lowirder shows, if u were down for the movement u would have got those cars in and gone to jail !!!
> *


:twak: cmon maaaan,,, u read what the man said. there were a lot of things out of there control. they did a lot to stand up for us lowridaz. its not easy doing a carshow n there are alot of elements going on. i really dont think slm wanted things to go as bad as they did. why would they want that???? theyd be shooting themself in the foot if they did that. 

how can u even ask them to pay for other things like ur towing? cmon man thats rediculouz!!!! yah, im gonna ask them to pay my gas,,, then my meal i ate that morning,,, CMON MAN. :uh:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 30 2010, 05:37 PM~19203753
> *:twak: cmon maaaan,,, u read what the man said. there were a lot of things out of there control. they did a lot to stand up for us lowridaz. its not easy doing a carshow n there are alot of elements going on. i really dont think slm wanted things to go as bad as they did. why would they want that???? theyd be shooting themself in the foot if they did that.
> 
> how can u even ask them to pay for other things like ur towing? cmon man thats rediculouz!!!!  yah, im gonna ask them to pay my gas,,, then my meal i ate that morning,,, CMON MAN.  :uh:
> *


*Are you on the SLM payroll?*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 04:52 PM~19203338
> *what about the judging not talking shit just wondering i still won any way but they judge cars when everyone was leaving?
> *


SOME OF MY MEMBERS WERE GETTING JUDGED LIKE A 4:30 WHEN THEY STARTED PUTTING THEIR DISPLAY AWAY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 30 2010, 05:49 PM~19203843
> *Are you on the SLM payroll?
> *


 :cheesy: haha,,, naw man, i dont even know the slm guys,,, just real talk homie


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 30 2010, 05:58 PM~19203909
> *:cheesy: haha,,, naw man, i dont even know the slm guys and i didnt show my ride at this show. but i was there as a regular spectator
> 
> real talk tho where do you draw the line???? i think its coo that they at least refunding the money to the ridaz that showed there ride.
> *


This guy must work for Silly Little Magazine!!!!! He is BLUFFING!!!! :wow:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

Marsellus u dont know what ur talking about , u didnt drop 725 dollars , i did~!


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

they couldnt even kick down free passes to get in , lol i asked them and they said it out of there hand lol i even asked the photographers


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

i had 20 dollars left , and u know what i did , i gave it to some homeless bum on a bike , and told him to go check out the show


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 30 2010, 05:58 PM~19203909
> *:cheesy: haha,,, naw man, i dont even know the slm guys,,, just real talk homie
> *


YA HE'S TRYING TO DO DAMAGE CONTROLL TRYING TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE IT WAS OK FOR SLM TO FUCK EVERYBODY :guns: :burn: :x: :x:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 30 2010, 06:30 PM~19204155
> *YA HE'S TRYING TO DO DAMAGE CONTROLL TRYING TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE IT WAS OK FOR SLM TO FUCK EVERYBODY :guns:  :burn:  :x:  :x:
> *


HAY WHATS UP JERRI


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 30 2010, 02:16 PM~19202529
> *I like when the ladies go to the show looking like this,
> way classier than some raggedy ass freak trying to be sexy.
> Nice looking girl dressed up in a nice outfit!  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: I AGREE!! VERY PRETTY! HARDLY NO MAKE UP ALSO!! WOW! 'JENETTE' HER NAME IS!!!


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 PM~19184793
> *something decent at least!....the traffic show last month had hot chicks and even a porn star
> 
> 
> ...


Yes a porn star, brought to you by yours truly. Thanks to Mark for being a cool person and letting us set up our little booth. Next year we are bringing a few surprises, the girls love the attention they get from the fellas. Plus the porn stars don't charge for pics. Support car club shows!!!! We sure do!!!!!.

Jynx at Traffic show 2010









Jenaveve at Traffic show 2009









C/S


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Ip check :0 











> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 02:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...





> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 30 2010, 02:51 PM~19202832
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> thanx for filling us in,, dats cool mayne. sorry that u guys ended up looking like the bad guys,, but ur trying to make things right n thats real cool.
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus+Nov 29 2010, 03:43 PM~19192286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 30 2010, 08:28 PM~19205300
> *Ip check :0
> *


 :drama:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 30 2010, 07:44 PM~19205475
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 29 2010, 12:23 PM~19190842
> *THANX VOLO..FOR HOOKIN US UP WITH THE FINE MODELS YOU HAD...I KNOW MY MY PIX ARE ALL THAT SO POST UP THE ONE'S YOU TOOK..
> *


Good seeing you guys! Thanks for letting me use some of your cars!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE REPRESENTED FOR THE IE AND TOOK A FIRST PLACE STREET LUXURY TROPHIE HOME EVEN THOE THE SHOW WASNT THAT GOOD BUT EVERYONE COULD TALK THERE SHIIT BUT I BET ALL OF US WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR HAHA TO THE TOP


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:w


























ow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 29 2010, 11:34 PM~19197363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

RAIDERNATION IV LIFE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> Back your mouth up with some action. Give EVERYONE a cash refund (before xmas) who was registered and turned away, and follow that up with FREE registration to all those turned away at your next event.
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Nov 30 2010, 02:35 PM~19202185
> *
> Registered 3 cars jus 4 da hop! And my club was there deeeeppp! WTF SLM!??? Then there is no fucn hoPPPP????????? Took it 2da streets anyway!!!!!!! Real lowridin...............................
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 30 2010, 09:35 PM~19206060
> *RARECLASS IE REPRESENTED FOR THE IE AND TOOK A FIRST PLACE STREET LUXURY TROPHIE HOME EVEN THOE THE SHOW WASNT THAT GOOD BUT EVERYONE COULD TALK THERE SHIIT BUT I BET ALL OF US WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR HAHA TO THE TOP
> *


SHIT U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMEBOY! U WONT SEE ME OR THIS BEAUTIFUL VICLA THERE, "EVER" SO SPEAK FOR UR SELF...


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 30 2010, 10:03 PM~19206303
> *SHIT U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMEBOY!  U WONT SEE ME OR THIS BEAUTIFUL VICLA THERE, "EVER" SO SPEAK FOR UR SELF...
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is sick man. do you ride it or just for show?...


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG!!!!
> ...



AS SOMEONE WHO IS FAMILIAR WITH LEGAL CONTRACTS AND ALL IS DOCUMENTED YOU HAVE A GOOD CASE AGAINST CITY OF L.A., LAPD, USCPD, FOR BREACH OF CONTRACT..ESPECIALLY IF PAYMENT WAS MADE AHEAD OF TIME FOR THE VENUE YOU PAID IN GOOD FAITH & 7 OUT OF 10 JUDGES WILL SIDE WITH YOU...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 30 2010, 09:59 PM~19206265
> *Back your mouth up with some action. Give EVERYONE a cash refund (before xmas) who was registered and turned away, and follow that up with FREE registration to all those turned away at your next event.
> 
> Otherwise, your just talking out the side of your neck.
> ...


AND PAY ALL THE MONEY BACK FOR ALL THE PREREG HOPPERS TO THAT SHIT AINT COO IF THEY DONT MAKE IT RIGHT I WONT SUPPORT STREETLOW NO MORE!!!!SO I AGREE ON EVERYTHING UR SAYING HOMIE!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Nov 30 2010, 10:11 PM~19206402
> *that fucker is sick man. do you ride it or just for show?...
> *


BOTH...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2010, 09:15 PM~19206441
> *AND PAY ALL THE MONEY BACK FOR ALL THE PREREG HOPPERS TO THAT SHIT AINT COO IF THEY DONT MAKE IT RIGHT I WONT SUPPORT STREETLOW NO MORE!!!!SO I AGREE  ON EVERYTHING UR SAYING HOMIE!!!!
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: what about your gas money :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 30 2010, 10:21 PM~19206503
> *BOTH...
> 
> 
> ...


BEST BELIEVE, HOMEBOY IS A RIDER!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19205183
> *Yes a porn star, brought to you by yours truly. Thanks to Mark for being a cool person and letting us set up our little booth. Next year we are bringing a few surprises, the girls love the attention they get from the fellas. Plus the porn stars don't charge for pics. Support car club shows!!!! We sure do!!!!!.
> 
> Jynx at Traffic show 2010
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :yes: :yes:   :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19185618
> *IF U ASK ME IT WAS MORE THE COPS RUNNING THE SHOW THEN STREETLOW MAN THAT SUCKS THAT NIGHT LIFE GOT TRUN AWAY AND NOT ONLY THAT SOME CLUB CUT INFONT OF THEM TO TOP IT OFF THEY SHOULD OF WAIT JUST LIKE EVERYONE AND THAT SUCKS ONE HOMIE BOY PAID RIGHT AT THE GATE FOR HIS MOTORCYCLE  GAVE THE MAN THE MONEY THE COP STANDS RIGHT INFRONT OF HIM AND SAYS NO MORE CARS OR BIKES COMEING IN THAT SUCKS AND EVEN FOR THE VENDORS BUT BEST BELIVE IF IT WAS UP NORTH U WOULD OF HAD ALL THE CARS IN THE DAY BEFORE NOT THE SAME DAY LIKE WE HAD  THEY SHOULD OF NOT HAD A ALOT OF TRAILERS BLOCKING THE WAY IN THEY SHOULD OF HAD A SPACE TO DROP OF THE CARS MAN SMALL CARS SHOW OR KICKING BACK AT THE PARK IS MORE BETTER THEN THE SHOW TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: sorry to say homie, not even up here, we move in the same day, thats why I will just be supporting Other Car Club Events - at least The other Clubs show you respect cause they really do see you on the streets, And really do have your back when you break down or need any other assistance


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x+Nov 30 2010, 08:28 PM~19205300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO AHEAD AND CHECK MY IP NUMBER HOMIE, I GOT NOTHING TO HIDE AND DON'T HAVE A FAKE SCREEN NAME... :0 I'M AS REAL AS THEY COME YOU CAN ASK ANYBODY ON HERE OR AT A SHOW... SO LIKE I SAID CHECK IT...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 30 2010, 10:03 PM~19206303
> *SHIT U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMEBOY!  U WONT SEE ME OR THIS BEAUTIFUL VICLA THERE, "EVER" SO SPEAK FOR UR SELF...
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BIG CLOWNY, I'M VERY SORRY WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU ABOUT OUR JUDGING AND I DON'T BLAME YOU FOR BEING SO ANGRY AND NOT GONNA RETURN TO A STREETLOW SHOW.. ALL I CAN DO IS APOLOGIZE AND PROMISE YOU THAT WE KNOW THAT WE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE JUDGING AT THIS SHOW AND THINGS ARE GONNA CHANGE... STAY UP BROTHA...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 10:22 PM~19207068
> *GO AHEAD AND CHECK MY IP NUMBER HOMIE, I GOT NOTHING TO HIDE AND DON'T HAVE A FAKE SCREEN NAME... :0 I'M AS REAL AS THEY COME YOU CAN ASK ANYBODY ON HERE OR AT A SHOW... SO LIKE I SAID CHECK IT...
> *


No worries man... I know you, Alfonso and Marsellus personally, so I know you guys aren't the same person. :biggrin: I think it's just funny how some people jump to conclusions.

I was just surprised to hear about Jynx and Barrio Girls being banned at SLM shows... I didn't know about that or that there was an issue between those parties. 

I get along with everyone, so I got no beef with either side. I was on my way out to the SLM show Sunday and my good friend (who knows Jynx)... Jeff from Back Seat Boogie Clothing... called her to ask her if she was coming and she said that she was banned. I was surprised to hear about that, but I didn't ask why because it just doesn't concern me.

Respects,


-V-


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raider.s-10_@Nov 30 2010, 10:59 PM~19206259
> * RAIDERNATION IV LIFE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


i hope they are u paying u guys for promoting the traiders


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

37 User(s) are reading this topic (16 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: SCLA, 68niou1, Dreamwork Customs, groovin ruben, alarcon68, biggluv65, og hardliner, bigtroubles1, PHXROJOE, LosAngelesRydr, Sin Sixty, thouse, exotic rider, luda132, 1stL8dSuperNatural, ALL EYES ON ME, MR NOPAL, JDIECAST, EL BURRO UNIQUES


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 30 2010, 09:59 PM~19206265
> *Back your mouth up with some action. Give EVERYONE a cash refund (before xmas) who was registered and turned away, and follow that up with FREE registration to all those turned away at your next event.
> 
> Otherwise, your just talking out the side of your neck.
> ...


HOMIE, I DON'T HAVE TO PROVE NOTHING TO JUST YOU, BUT TO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT I DO LOVE I DO HAVE SOMETHING TO PROVE.. :cheesy: SO LIKE I SAID IN MY POST EARLIER, *"EVERYONE WHO WAS PRE-REG AND DID NOT GET INTO THE SHOW WILL BE REFUNDED WITH THEIR MONEY"*, ONCE AGAIN I APOLOGIZE FOR WHAT HAPPEND AND YOU'LL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY SOON...  



> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2010, 10:15 PM~19206441
> *AND PAY ALL THE MONEY BACK FOR ALL THE PREREG HOPPERS TO THAT SHIT AINT COO IF THEY DONT MAKE IT RIGHT I WONT SUPPORT STREETLOW NO MORE!!!!SO I AGREE  ON EVERYTHING UR SAYING HOMIE!!!!
> *


YEAH BRO, IT WAS FU#KED THAT THE FIRE MARSHALL CANCELLED THE CAR HOP, AND I WILL APOLOGIZE FOR THAT ALSO, CAUSE THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME KNOW I LOVE THE CAR HOP ALSO.. SO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT PRE-REG WILL GET THEIR MONEY BACK ALSO, WE ARE TRYING ARE BEST TO GET EVERYBODY THEIR MONEY BACK A.S.A.P...  ONCE AGAIN I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE THIS EFFECTED...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 30 2010, 11:34 PM~19207182
> *No worries man... I know you, Alfonso and Marsellus personally, so I know you guys aren't the same person.  :biggrin:  I think it's just funny how some people jump to conclusions.
> 
> I was just surprised to hear about Jynx and Barrio Girls being banned at SLM shows... I didn't know about that or that there was an issue between those parties.
> ...


IT'S COOL BROTHA, I REALLY DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH ALL THAT HIGH SCHOOL DRAMA... ASK JYNX AND EDDIE FROM BARRIO GIRLS, I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM...  SEE YOU IN THE STREETS LOWRIDING FULLTIME.... :cheesy:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

FUCK SLM!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Dec 1 2010, 12:04 AM~19207428
> *FUCK SLM!!!!!
> *


OK, :uh: SO THAT'S HOW YOU FEEL, I AIN'T MAD AT YOU... :biggrin: 
SO MOVE ON AND KEEP ON LOWRIDING...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 10:50 PM~19207326
> *IT'S COOL BROTHA, I REALLY DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH ALL THAT HIGH SCHOOL DRAMA... ASK JYNX AND EDDIE FROM BARRIO GIRLS, I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM...   SEE YOU IN THE STREETS LOWRIDING FULLTIME.... :cheesy:
> *


For sure man... :thumbsup:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING whens your next lowrider show in southern california , becuz ill might throw a free car show and concert that day


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Dec 1 2010, 12:42 AM~19207614
> *NEWSTYLEKING whens your next lowrider show  in southern california ,  becuz ill might throw a free car show  and concert that  day
> *


I'LL LET YOU KNOW...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 30 2010, 11:48 PM~19206741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A KOOL VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 30 2010, 09:27 PM~19206535
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: what about your gas money  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

....foo trying to get in where he can fit in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 02:06 AM~19207684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ....foo trying to get in where he can fit in.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 1 2010, 03:07 AM~19204482
> *:biggrin: I AGREE!! VERY PRETTY! HARDLY NO MAKE UP ALSO!! WOW! 'JENETTE' HER NAME IS!!!
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 1 2010, 12:11 AM~19207692
> *:wave:
> *


what up youngster.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING can I get my gas money back too I took the hopper all the way from San Jo and didnt get in :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Dec 1 2010, 01:19 AM~19207710
> *NEWSTYLEKING can I get my gas money back too I took the hopper all the way from San Jo and didnt get in  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 30 2010, 09:20 PM~19205897
> *Good seeing you guys!  Thanks for letting me use some of your cars!
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE PIX.. VOLO.. YOU HAD THE FINEST MODELS THERE I KNOW THAT FOR SHURE...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P+Dec 1 2010, 01:19 AM~19207710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA, I THOUGHT I SAW YOU TWO FOOLS AT THE MC DONALDS ACROSS THE STREET WAITING TO GET IN... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 04:52 PM~19203338
> *what about the judging not talking shit just wondering i still won any way but they judge cars when everyone was leaving?
> *


MY BROTHERS 76 GLASSHOUSE GOT JUDGED ABOUT 5:30 AFTER WE PUT IT ON THE TRAYLOR...IT TOOK THE JUDGE ABOUT 3 MINUTES AND THEN DID OUR OTHER MEMBERS 79 LINCOLN..I WONDER IF THEY ARE FINISHED BY NOW. :0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 30 2010, 11:40 PM~19207229
> *37 User(s) are reading this topic (16 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: SCLA, 68niou1, Dreamwork Customs, groovin ruben, alarcon68, biggluv65, og hardliner, bigtroubles1, PHXROJOE, LosAngelesRydr, Sin Sixty, thouse, exotic rider, luda132, 1stL8dSuperNatural, ALL EYES ON ME, MR NOPAL, JDIECAST, EL BURRO UNIQUES
> *


what's up homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I miss the Costa Mesa Show    , be nice to see it comeback next year , in the summer months


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Dec 1 2010, 12:19 AM~19207710
> *NEWSTYLEKING can I get my gas money back too I took the hopper all the way from San Jo and didnt get in  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 30 2010, 08:17 PM~19205183
> *Yes a porn star, brought to you by yours truly. Thanks to Mark for being a cool person and letting us set up our little booth. Next year we are bringing a few surprises, the girls love the attention they get from the fellas. Plus the porn stars don't charge for pics. Support car club shows!!!! We sure do!!!!!.
> 
> Jynx at Traffic show 2010
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raider.s-10_@Nov 30 2010, 09:59 PM~19206259
> * RAIDERNATION IV LIFE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 30 2010, 11:12 PM~19206983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry to say homie, not even up here, we move in the same day, thats why I will just be supporting Other Car Club Events - at least The other Clubs show you respect cause they really do see you on the streets, And really do have your back when you break down or need any other assistance
> *


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

JUST MY OPINION THERE'S NEVER A PERFECT SHOW BUT IF IT'S A MAGAZINE THROWING THE SHOW WE ALL EXPECT IT TO BE PERFECT THAT'S NEVER GONNA HAPPEN. THAT'S THE REASON WHEN I GO I JUST GO TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES, DRINK SOME PISTO AND OF COURSE LOOK SOME HYNAS THAT'S ALL. I'D RATHER GO AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THROWING A SHOW WHICH WOULD GO A LONG WAYS THEN A MAGS SHOW ALSO IT'S CHEAPER. ONCE AGAIN MY OPINION.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE A SOAP OPERA / NOVELLA :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Dec 1 2010, 12:21 PM~19209704
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I ACTUALLY SAW THIS IN PERSON. MY FAV OF ALL THE GIRLS OUT THERE JUST CUZ SHE WAS THICK AS HELL !!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Dec 1 2010, 10:21 AM~19209704
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I ACTUALLY SAW THIS IN PERSON. MY FAV OF ALL THE GIRLS OUT THERE JUST CUZ SHE WAS THICK AS HELL !!!!
> *


i thought the same thing. i was only able to get a few shots because there were so many guys there and not much room from the fence and bushes behind. i'd hit that.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

wifey status


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2010, 12:11 PM~19210576
> *i thought the same thing. i was only able to get a few shots because there were so many guys there and not much room from the fence and bushes behind. i'd hit that.
> *


i hope somebody hit that later on. she was good to go.


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE+Nov 30 2010, 06:30 PM~19204152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go ahead n chek me bitch! i got nuthin to hide :0 who am i tuffguy???? :0 

i have my own problems with slm but not with this show,,, see my past posts in this carshow post!!!! 

again im jusst being real. if the problems they had were out of they control and they tryn to make it up to da ridaz as much as they can then thats coo u know,, this goes for anybody think bout it whether or not you like slm. if u put on a show and things dont go as planned becuz of the city or da pigs what u gonna do???? u gonna feel bad rite????


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

just a idea??????? no 1 needs to respond but if u like it ,by all means do so, next time have the show in san deigo at the q more room and no 1 would be kick out . the la is so small no room to go


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19202748
> *I'M HERE MR. MARSELLUS AND EVERYBODY ELSE, AND YES I DO WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING THAT WENT WRONG.. WE JUST GOT HOME LATE LAST NIGHT AND I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE.. WE WE'RE IN A MEETING ALL DAY YESTERDAY WITH THE SPORTS ARENA, CITY OF L.A. & THE POLICE DEPT. ASKING THEM WHY DID THEY PULL THE RUG FROM UNDER US AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND WHEN IT CAME DOWN TO IT THEY HAD NO REAL ANSWER THAT MADE SCENSE.. I WRITE AND TELL EVERYONE ON HERE ON HOW WE HAD ANOTHER PARKING LOT TO PUT ALL THE CARS IN WHILE WE GOT THE CARS SET UP INSIDE AND THE COPS TOOK THAT AWAY FROM US,AND CAUSED MORE CHAOS FOR US OUT ON THE STREET. AND HOW THE SPORTS ARENA THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW TOOK AWAY HALF OF THE VENUE AND ONLY GAVE US THE PARKING LOT AND THE FIRE MARSHALL TAKING AWAY THE CAR HOP.. I'M SORRY FOR ALL THIS AND YOU ALL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IT WAS NOT SLM'S OR PLAYS FOR GRADES FAULT, WE HAD OUR HANDS TIED AND WE WENT WITH EVERY PUNCH THEY THREW AT US JUST SO WE CAN HAVE A SHOW AND PROVE THEM WRONG ABOUT THEIR NEGATIVE OUTLOOK ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT IN AND DID ATTEND THE SHOW "DID PROVE THEM WRONG!!"   :cheesy: AND WE AT SLM WANT TO THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE.. AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THEIR ACTIONS... TO ALL THE CLUBS AND PEOPLE THAT PRE-REG AND DIDN'T GET IN, AGAIN WE APOLOGIZE AND YOU WILL BE GETTING YOUR MONEY RETURNED TO YOU.. WE ARE NOT ALL ABOUT THE MONEY LIKE SOME OF YOU SAY ON HERE, WE ARE REAL RIDERS IN THE STREETS JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER REAL RIDER OUT THERE AND WE ARE NOT TRYING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE.. SO TO ALL YOU PEOPLE ON HERE SAY "FU#K SLM" I'M SORRY THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY....  AGAIN IF YOU SAW HOW MUCH WE FAUGHT & TRIED TO KEEP THE SHOW THE WAY WE HAD PLANNED, AND STILL GOT THE RUG PULLED FROM UNDER US. THEY EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE US TO JAIL  .. MAYBE IF YOU SAW ALL THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE SO QUICK TO SAY "FU#K SLM"?
> 
> I know a lot of Gente are <span style=\'color:red\'>pissed off at SLM but I saw first hand how they were done wrong by the City of LA and the California State Police and they changed everything on SLM that morning of the car show from the staging area for the rides to the location of the car show at the Sports Arena and that's why it ended up being a parking lot car show and I'm sure SLM will learn from this experience and will make the much needed changes for the next car show. The CSP were treating everybody like we were a bunch of drunk college students at a frat party. Several of the CSP officers spoke to me with such disrespect so I spoke to them the same way and for that they wanted to take me to jail what BS. SLM if I were you guys I would talk to a Lawyer and see if you have a case and take them to court and make them pay for breach of contract. Regarding the judging my suggestion is for SLM to hire Bird and his crew out of San Diego to do the judging next time because they are fare and honest judges and they know what their doing.
> Just my .02 cents. </span></span>*


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 1 2010, 12:49 AM~19207641
> *THATS A KOOL VIDEO!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: SAW MY CAR ON THERE


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

WELL THAT SLM SHOW IS OVER AND IT IS WHAT IT IS SO LETS ROLL TO THE A.V HANG OUT WITH THE MAJESTICS AND HELP GET SOME LESS FORTUNATE KIDS SOME TOYS FOR CHRISTMASS
1) POLICE WONT BE TRIPPIN
2)NO HOP ...BUT WE CAN FIND SOME WERE TO HOP AFTER SHOW
3)GIVING TROPHIES (WILL BE JUDGING EARLY :biggrin: )
4)ONLY 10$ OR A 10$ NEW TOY
5)ITS THE BIG M
6)LETS DO THIS DEC 4TH FOR THE KIDS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19207111
> *HEY BIG CLOWNY, I'M VERY SORRY WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU ABOUT OUR JUDGING AND I DON'T BLAME YOU FOR BEING SO ANGRY AND NOT GONNA RETURN TO A STREETLOW SHOW.. ALL I CAN DO IS APOLOGIZE AND PROMISE YOU THAT WE KNOW THAT WE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE JUDGING AT THIS SHOW AND THINGS ARE GONNA CHANGE... STAY UP BROTHA...
> *


ORALE, MAN TO MAN, I CAN RESPECT THAT... ITS A DEAD ISSUE HOMIE... BUT U SHOULD OF ATLEAST MADE THE EFFORT TO PERSONALLY APPROACH EVERY CAR CLUB AND GIVE THEM A HEADS UP ON THE WHOLE SITUATION OF WHAT WAS GOING ON WITH THE POLITICS, I DONT THINK IT WOULD HAVE EVER WENT TO THIS EXTENT... OR U SHOULD OF ATLEAST POSTED HERE ON THIS TREAD THE NIGHT OF THE CAR SHOW THAT U WOULD BE RE-FUNDING PEOPLES FERIA BACK, I THINK IT WOULD OF SETTLE ALOT PEOPLES NERVES... U KNOW, U DIDNT HAVE TO USE THE NAME " L.A. SPORTS ARENA" TO GET US ALL THERE JUST TO CRAM US IN A PARKING LOT..., U COULD OF HAD THAT SLM CAR SHOW ANYWHERE IN SOUTHERN CAL, AS LONG AS U HAVE THE REPUTATION OF THROWING GOOD CAR SHOWS YOU'LL GET US THERE ANYWAYS... ALRIGHT THEN ENOUGH SAID, IM GOOD AND I HOLD NO ANIMOSITY... PEACE.....


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

slm cant afford the sports arena lol :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 1 2010, 03:58 PM~19211517
> *]hire Bird and his crew out of San Diego to do the judging next time because they are fare and honest judges and they know what their doing. [/u]
> Just my .02 cents. </span></span>[/SIZE]
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 30 2010, 08:59 PM~19206265
> *Back your mouth up with some action. Give EVERYONE a cash refund (before xmas) who was registered and turned away, and follow that up with FREE registration to all those turned away at your next event.
> 
> Otherwise, your just talking out the side of your neck.
> ...







This sounds right to me!!! SML, out of the kindness of their heart, should give EVERYBODY who pre-registered, a free years subscription just to make everything right, then we will know how SML really feels about us as lowriders.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

IF U EVER PLAN ON COMMING BACK TO L.A. FOR A CAR SHOW THIS IS MAN U NEED TO HIRE FOR JUDGING... THATS BIRD FROM SAN DIEGO HIM AND HIS CREW DO A HELL OF A GOOD JOB, HE AINT HARD TO FIND... JUST MY PESONAL OPINION...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 1 2010, 04:59 PM~19212063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 1 2010, 03:59 PM~19212063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Clowny and Peter for the compliments. I'm always the first to say though I got the best judges on my crew who take pride in what we do and its a good team I have. I cant take all the credit. We are always available to back up anyone though if needed. 100% support for anyone we work for


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 1 2010, 02:44 AM~19207757
> *MY BROTHERS 76 GLASSHOUSE GOT JUDGED ABOUT 5:30 AFTER WE PUT IT ON THE TRAYLOR...IT TOOK THE JUDGE ABOUT 3 MINUTES AND THEN DID OUR OTHER MEMBERS 79 LINCOLN..I WONDER IF THEY ARE FINISHED BY NOW. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 30 2010, 11:03 PM~19206303
> *SHIT U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMEBOY!  U WONT SEE ME OR THIS BEAUTIFUL VICLA THERE, "EVER" SO SPEAK FOR UR SELF...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin: saucy


> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Dec 1 2010, 03:42 AM~19207956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Dec 1 2010, 07:08 PM~19213656
> *:around:  :nono:  :barf:
> she had a BIG gut hanging and enough rolls to feed the whole L.A police squad lol lol
> *


SIMON! :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 1 2010, 05:13 PM~19212564
> *:0 FIRME CHICK, BUT SHE NEEDS 2 STOP DRINKIKG!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lynwoodforlife (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah this show was really wack.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Dec 1 2010, 01:35 PM~19210704
> *:uh:
> oh hohoho... u smart :uh: :twak: nice way to take attention off da matter at hand. grow up muddafugga :uh:
> go ahead n chek me bitch! i got nuthin to hide  :0 who am i tuffguy????  :0
> ...


HOW DO THE PRE-REG PEOPLE GO ABOUT GETTING THEIR MONEY BACK WHO WERE NOT ALLWED IN SHOW???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

YOU HAVE TO GIVE THEM THE RESPECT FOR TRYING TO MAKE A GREAT SHOW.
BLVD DID'NT MAKE IT AFTER THERE SHOW, STREETLOW MAG STILL HAD THE BALL'S TO MAKE IT A SHOW.AND I WE WILL STILL BUY THERE MAGAZINE EVERY TIME WE SEE IT ON A STAND SO BIG PROPS GUY'S LOWRIDER FOR LIFE SHOW OR NO SHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:02 AM~19219376
> *YOU HAVE TO GIVE THEM THE RESPECT FOR TRYING TO MAKE A GREAT SHOW.
> BLVD DID'NT MAKE IT AFTER THERE SHOW, STREETLOW MAG STILL HAD THE BALL'S TO MAKE IT A SHOW.AND I WE WILL STILL BUY THERE MAGAZINE EVERY TIME WE SEE IT ON A STAND SO BIG PROPS GUY'S LOWRIDER FOR LIFE SHOW OR NO SHOW!
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 1 2010, 05:13 PM~19212564
> *:0 FIRME CHICK, BUT SHE NEEDS 2 STOP DRINKIKG!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Dec 2 2010, 09:41 AM~19218683
> *HOW DO THE PRE-REG PEOPLE GO ABOUT GETTING THEIR MONEY BACK WHO WERE NOT ALLWED IN SHOW???
> *


WE HAVE THEIR PRE-REG FORMS THAT WERE NOT USED, WE'RE GOING THROUGH ALL OF THEM AND WILL SENDING THEIR REFUNDS A.S.A.P....


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WAS THERE REPPIN


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 1 2010, 03:43 PM~19211913
> *ORALE, MAN TO MAN, I CAN RESPECT THAT... ITS A DEAD ISSUE HOMIE... BUT U SHOULD OF ATLEAST MADE THE EFFORT TO PERSONALLY APPROACH EVERY CAR CLUB AND GIVE THEM A HEADS UP ON THE WHOLE SITUATION OF WHAT WAS GOING ON WITH THE POLITICS, I DONT THINK IT WOULD HAVE EVER WENT TO THIS EXTENT...  OR U SHOULD OF ATLEAST POSTED HERE ON THIS TREAD THE NIGHT OF THE CAR SHOW THAT U WOULD BE RE-FUNDING PEOPLES  FERIA BACK, I THINK IT WOULD OF SETTLE ALOT PEOPLES NERVES...  U KNOW, U DIDNT HAVE TO USE THE NAME " L.A. SPORTS ARENA" TO GET US ALL THERE JUST TO CRAM US IN A PARKING LOT..., U COULD OF HAD THAT SLM CAR SHOW ANYWHERE IN SOUTHERN CAL, AS LONG AS U HAVE THE REPUTATION OF THROWING GOOD CAR SHOWS YOU'LL GET US THERE ANYWAYS...  ALRIGHT THEN ENOUGH SAID, IM GOOD AND I HOLD NO ANIMOSITY... PEACE.....
> *


*Your right Clowny. I'm sure SLM will do things much different next time Carnal.




Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 1 2010, 03:58 PM~19212059--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(smiley`s 84 fleetwood @ Dec 1 2010, 03:58 PM) [snapback]19212059[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>:thumbsup: 

Click to expand...

*_I would have not said it if I did not mean it Homeboy.  With much respect for you & Bird and the rest of the crew.





Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 1 2010, 03:59 PM~19212063
*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/282.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IF U EVER PLAN ON COMMING BACK TO  L.A. FOR A CAR SHOW THIS IS MAN U NEED TO HIRE FOR JUDGING... THATS BIRD FROM SAN DIEGO HIM AND HIS CREW DO A HELL OF A GOOD JOB, HE AINT HARD TO FIND... JUST MY PESONAL OPINION...
*

Click to expand...

That's the man BIRD himself.

<!--QuoteBegin-Bird_@Dec 1 2010, 04:09 PM~19212123
*Thanks Clowny and Peter for the compliments.  I'm always the first to say though I got the best judges on my crew who take pride in what we do and its a good team I have.  I cant take all the credit.  We are always available to back up anyone though if needed.  100% support for anyone we work for
*[/quote]
I got much respect for you Brother. :thumbsup: [/b]


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Nov 28 2010, 05:22 PM~19184213
> *:angry: MAN THAT SHIT SUCKED IT WAS A NASTY ASS WAIT FOR NOTHING ALL THE WAY DOWN FROM SANTA BARBARA AND DIDNT GET IN EVEN THOUGH WE WHERE PRE REG THAT WAS WACK!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



i saw you guys coming back on pch i was heading to la but not for the show. sucks you guys didnt get in :guns:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 2 2010, 11:52 AM~19219759
> *WE HAVE THEIR PRE-REG FORMS THAT WERE NOT USED, WE'RE GOING THROUGH ALL OF THEM AND WILL SENDING THEIR REFUNDS A.S.A.P....
> *


WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE HOMIE WE WILL STILL SUPPORT YOU SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA SHOWS BRO JUST KEEP THEM A WORKABLE SIZE WE KNOW LAPD IS UP TO NO GOOD SO LET IT BE!  I HATE THE LA TRAFFIC ANYWAYS MOVE IT TO IE WE WILL HELP MAKE THAT HAPPEN BRO!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 2 2010, 08:51 PM~19223787
> *BY THE LOOKS OF HER TUMMY HANGIN AND STRECHMARKS SHOWN ON PICS ILL GUESS SHE HAS AT LEAST 5 KIDS WAITING FOR HER AT HER MOMS HOUSE :0  :0  :biggrin: THEY WILL B TRAUMATISE ONE DAY     :biggrin:
> *


LOL kangaroo pouch :roflmao:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

bish needs to call 1800-GET-THIN


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 2 2010, 08:51 PM~19223787
> *BY THE LOOKS OF HER TUMMY HANGIN AND STRECHMARKS SHOWN ON PICS ILL GUESS SHE HAS AT LEAST 5 KIDS WAITING FOR HER AT HER MOMS HOUSE :0  :0  :biggrin: THEY WILL B TRAUMATISE ONE DAY     :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 2 2010, 01:35 PM~19220446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 2 2010, 08:51 PM~19223787
> *BY THE LOOKS OF HER TUMMY HANGIN AND STRECHMARKS SHOWN ON PICS ILL GUESS SHE HAS AT LEAST 5 KIDS WAITING FOR HER AT HER MOMS HOUSE :0  :0  :biggrin: THEY WILL B TRAUMATISE ONE DAY     :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 2 2010, 02:35 PM~19220446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monteloco+Dec 2 2010, 08:51 PM~19223787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2010, 01:02 AM~19226303
> *thats a realy nice caddy bro
> *


THANX BROTHA


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:02 AM~19219376
> *YOU HAVE TO GIVE THEM THE RESPECT FOR TRYING TO MAKE A GREAT SHOW.
> BLVD DID'NT MAKE IT AFTER THERE SHOW, STREETLOW MAG STILL HAD THE BALL'S TO MAKE IT A SHOW.AND I WE WILL STILL BUY THERE MAGAZINE EVERY TIME WE SEE IT ON A STAND SO BIG PROPS GUY'S LOWRIDER FOR LIFE SHOW OR NO SHOW!
> 
> *


THE ONLY REASON BLVD WENT UNDER WAS DUE TO A DISPUTE BETWEEN PARTNERS! LONNIE LOPEZ IS BRINGING IT BACK OUT SOON HE IS CURRENTLY WORKING ON THE WEB SITE www.blvdmagz.ning.com


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

the DelinquentZ and familey still had a good day.












































:thumbsup:


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Dec 3 2010, 05:43 PM~19231134
> *the DelinquentZ and familey still had a good
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDES!!


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cha cho_@Dec 3 2010, 04:57 PM~19231212
> *NICE RIDES!!
> *






thanks Cha Cho,,, you guys have some clean cars.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=566948&st=20


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> *Your right Clowny.  I'm sure SLM will do things much different next time Carnal.
> 
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2010, 02:02 AM~19226303
> *thats a realy nice caddy bro
> *


_sure is_


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Dec 1 2010, 03:59 PM~19212063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IVE PLACED IN EVERY LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE TOUR THIS YEAR. FIRST IN ARIZONA, DENVER AND SAN BERNARDINO. SECOND PLACE IN VEGAS AND THIRD THERE LAST YEAR. SECOND LAST YEAR AND FIRST AT THE NATIONALS THIS YEAR. AND THEM SUM. NOTHIN IN THE TWO TIMES I WENT TO SAN DIEGO.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 3 2010, 08:00 PM~19231897
> *IVE PLACED IN EVERY LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE TOUR THIS YEAR. FIRST IN ARIZONA, DENVER AND SAN BERNARDINO. SECOND PLACE IN VEGAS AND THIRD THERE LAST YEAR.  SECOND LAST YEAR AND FIRST AT THE NATIONALS THIS YEAR. AND THEM SUM. NOTHIN IN THE TWO TIMES I WENT TO SAN DIEGO.
> *


MAYBE CUZ LOWRIDER MAG HAS 70 S CLASS THE SHOW YOUR TALKIN BOUT YOU GO AGAINST 70 AND 80 SO THAT TELLS YOU THAT YOU GO AGAINST THE BIG BOYS  TAKE IT UP A NOTCH


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 3 2010, 07:00 PM~19231897
> *IVE PLACED IN EVERY LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE TOUR THIS YEAR. FIRST IN ARIZONA, DENVER AND SAN BERNARDINO. SECOND PLACE IN VEGAS AND THIRD THERE LAST YEAR.  SECOND LAST YEAR AND FIRST AT THE NATIONALS THIS YEAR. AND THEM SUM. NOTHIN IN THE TWO TIMES I WENT TO SAN DIEGO.
> *


tell smyley to be the judge next time


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Dec 1 2010, 04:09 PM~19212123
> *Thanks Clowny and Peter for the compliments.  I'm always the first to say though I got the best judges on my crew who take pride in what we do and its a good team I have.  I cant take all the credit.  We are always available to back up anyone though if needed.  100% support for anyone we work for
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HE DIDNT COMPLAIN WHEN HE GOT FIRST AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW IN SAN FERNANDO CUZ THEY HAD THE 70S CLASS


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 3 2010, 08:14 PM~19231998
> *tell smyley to be the judge next time
> *


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 3 2010, 07:12 PM~19231985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIES  I HEAR YOU SMILEY  BUT ITS LIKE TWENTY AGAINST HIS TWO. ITS ALL GOOD. I LIKED SAN DIEGO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 3 2010, 08:22 PM~19232044
> *SUP HOMIES   I HEAR YOU SMILEY   BUT ITS LIKE TWENTY AGAINST HIS TWO. ITS ALL GOOD. I LIKED SAN DIEGO
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING IF THEY DONT HAVE A 70 S CLASS THEN YOU GO AGAINST THE 80 S TOUGH CLASS


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 07:21 PM~19232040
> * HE DIDNT COMPLAIN  WHEN  HE  GOT FIRST AT  THE  MAJESTICS  SHOW  IN SAN FERNANDO  CUZ  THEY HAD  THE  70S CLASS
> *


NOT COMPLAINING NOW HOMIE, JUST GIVING THE STATS. ILL STILL GO TO SD. IM IN IT FOR THE SHOW OF IT


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 07:23 PM~19232050
> *THATS WHAT  IM SAYING  IF  THEY DONT HAVE A  70 S CLASS THEN  YOU GO AGAINST  THE  80  S  TOUGH CLASS
> *


I KNOW HOMIE. THATS WHY IM WORKIN UNDER THE HOOD NOW :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 3 2010, 08:24 PM~19232055
> *NOT COMPLAINING NOW HOMIE, JUST GIVING THE STATS. ILL STILL GO TO SD. IM IN IT FOR THE SHOW OF IT
> *


I KNOW YOU ARE JUST LETTING YOU KNOW THAT YOU GOTTA GO AGAINST ALOT OF TOUGH CARS IN THE 80S SO YOU HAVE WAY LESS CHANCE OF WINNING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 3 2010, 08:25 PM~19232067
> *I KNOW HOMIE. THATS WHY IM WORKIN UNDER THE HOOD NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cha cho_@Dec 3 2010, 04:57 PM~19231212
> *NICE RIDES!!
> *


thnx homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 08:54 PM~19223814
> *LOL kangaroo pouch :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 3 2010, 02:41 PM~19230014
> *THE ONLY REASON BLVD WENT UNDER WAS DUE TO A DISPUTE BETWEEN PARTNERS!  LONNIE LOPEZ IS BRINGING IT BACK OUT SOON HE IS CURRENTLY WORKING ON THE WEB SITE www.blvdmagz.ning.com
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i think someone said it earlier...what threw everybody off was the fact that you guys (street low) put on the flyer "L.A. SPORTS ARENA", instead of parking lot car show. i was expecting something as big as the lowrder mag super shows from back in the day. anyways, i think everybody who attended did a good job of representing and no fights or anything like back then. 


here is a few of my pics. 

top row, to the left is my first pick.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 5 2010, 10:11 PM~19249463
> *i think someone said it earlier...what threw everybody off was the fact that you guys (street low) put on the flyer "L.A. SPORTS ARENA", instead of parking lot car show. i was expecting something as big as the lowrder mag super shows from back in the day. anyways, i think everybody who attended did a good job of representing and no fights or anything like back then.
> here is a few of my pics.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 12:02 PM~19219376
> *YOU HAVE TO GIVE THEM THE RESPECT FOR TRYING TO MAKE A GREAT SHOW.
> BLVD DID'NT MAKE IT AFTER THERE SHOW, STREETLOW MAG STILL HAD THE BALL'S TO MAKE IT A SHOW.AND I WE WILL STILL BUY THERE MAGAZINE EVERY TIME WE SEE IT ON A STAND SO BIG PROPS GUY'S LOWRIDER FOR LIFE SHOW OR NO SHOW!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 5 2010, 10:11 PM~19249463
> *i think someone said it earlier...what threw everybody off was the fact that you guys (street low) put on the flyer "L.A. SPORTS ARENA", instead of parking lot car show. i was expecting something as big as the lowrder mag super shows from back in the day. anyways, i think everybody who attended did a good job of representing and no fights or anything like back then.
> here is a few of my pics.
> 
> ...


TTT JUST PICKED UP MY MAG LOVING IT JUST A LIL TRIPED OUT ON THE DATES OF THE SHOW TRAFFIC 09!?


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 6 2010, 08:29 PM~19258785
> *TTT JUST PICKED UP MY MAG LOVING IT JUST A LIL TRIPED OUT ON THE DATES OF THE SHOW TRAFFIC 09!?
> *


ME TOO! I WAS @ THE '09 SHOW. I JUST SAW THE MAG TODAY. Y WAS THE COVERAGE SO LATE????


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by waytoofonky_@Dec 6 2010, 11:57 PM~19260674
> *ME TOO! I WAS @ THE '09 SHOW. I JUST SAW THE MAG TODAY. Y WAS THE COVERAGE SO LATE????
> *


STREETLOW WAS SELLING THE NEW MAGAZINE AT THIS YEARS TRAFFIC SHOW BEFORE IT HIT THE STANDS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:45 AM~19260770
> *STREETLOW WAS SELLING THE NEW MAGAZINE AT THIS YEARS TRAFFIC SHOW BEFORE IT HIT THE STANDS
> *


  it's a hard job to do keep up the good work SLM.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 5 2010, 10:11 PM~19249463
> *
> 
> top row, to the left is my first pick.
> ...


All them are whack!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:43 AM~19260764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 7 2010, 08:48 AM~19261877
> *All them are whack!
> *


U MUST BE BLIND HOMIE!  OR HIGH!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 7 2010, 04:28 PM~19265571
> *U MUST BE BLIND HOMIE!  OR HIGH!
> *


Ugly, underage, shark toothed, parking lot garbage.


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 28 2010, 01:31 PM~19182921
> *Streetlow are unprofessional , I might have to start  throwing car shows
> *


so is lowrider.the best shows are the club shows


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 8 2010, 03:01 PM~19275079
> *so is lowrider.the best shows are the club shows
> *


 :biggrin: YUR BETTER OFF GOING 2 CAR SHOW DAT A CAR CLUB IS THROWING!! , NO POLTICS & NO BULLSHIT INVLOVED!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 8 2010, 05:54 PM~19276367
> *:biggrin: YUR BETTER OFF GOING 2 CAR SHOW DAT A CAR CLUB IS THROWING!! , NO POLTICS & NO BULLSHIT INVLOVED!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm back... so first and foremost, What Pauly said is true and fact. Dude speaks from the heart, no sugar coating the facts. Also from first hand experience as part of the SLM family I have definitely dealt with some disrespectful Law enforcement at our events. When Venues hears " Lowrider or lowriding", whats the first thing that comes to their minds? Gangster and homies shooting one another. So as a venue owner wouldnt you be ignorant and take the PDs advice to over enforce the strong arm of the law. I have been approached so many times and been told we cant no longer do this, or we must shut the gates or end the line. So I do feel sorry for what happens when we lose our power and get strong armed by local bureaucrats destroy our culture. The event was meant for the kids, charity and our culture. We need to understand that government always tries to dictate how people should come together. We in this day and age are losing our individuality and being told how to do this and do that and what is best for us. Its unfair. Where I live you cant even smoke in your yard or on public streets or you will be cited for smoking in public. a 70 fine. Theres a Radio host that sums it up " The pussification of America" -bubba the love sponge. 

I have always loved this culture. and some people dont understand where we are coming from and they feel that we are glamorizing violence and exploiting women. But you cant always change a persons mind, they have to change for themselves, and see that we are one big ass family who likes art and tradition and culture.

Back to the Car Show ordeal. .. 

I want to apologize to those who weren't in and what Pauly said those who were pre registered and didnt get in will get their refunds. Remember its the holiday season so mail doesnt arrive as fast as it usually does. I truly from the bottom of my heart do have empathy for you. I have been in your place before. But sometimes like Pauly said and life goes, shit sometimes changes. For the marketing for us to have the arena, we were suppose to , but if a venue wants to play god and dictator and changes the rules they play it that way, you see a true color of a venue by how its managed. I remember one time at a show they saw our flier and they were so overly religious they were like we dont want bikini women walking around .. something like that, and so we had to yank the fliers and do a new one and also nix the bikini contest. Trust me, i love them bikini contests. So that was a bummer.. 
A BIG BUMMER for lil old me. So please accept our apology and I hope you who pre regs receives your refunds promptly. 

For those who want the world, take a number, i want the world too but you have to be realistic, things happen, dont become one of those people who are so bitter that they want every demand asked for. I realize that in this economy every penny is kept close, and I am one of those penny pinchers, but i do understand things do happen out of the control of show organizers, so i truly dont want to put the blame on them. 

WE at streetlow are doing our best to improve our events consistently. And for those who say fucc STREETLOW, your entitled to your opinion. Thats what I love about this country of ours, we can express ourselves. Just think if we lived in Korea or China, or the middle east, You have no freedom of speech. We all have to enjoy what we have and be appreciative about it. cause there are people in this world who die everyday for OPENING UP THEIR MOUTHES AND NOT SHUTTING UP. God bless our freedoms in this country because if it was somewhere else.. i might not be able to enjoy this great culture or life im living.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

Whats Up What # is The Mag? For This Car Show nov, 28 .... Some Body Please PM Me ... Thanks !


----------



## 10sAnd20sTV (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is the wrap up video that we put out for the LA show . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__K1PWJ4bLA


----------

